# Dean Ambrose leaving WWE *Keep All Discussion Here*



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

> Dean Ambrose, a main event wrestler for WWE since debuting with The Shield in 2012, has given his notice to WWE that he will be finishing up when his current contract expires at the end of April, according to three PWTorch sources. He broke the news to management this weekend, including directly in a meeting with Vince McMahon, after being offered a new contract and a raise weeks ago.
> 
> He is expected to finish up shortly after WrestleMania, although it’s possible WWE would write him out of storylines sooner. This could explain why he was rather unceremoniously eliminated from the Royal Rumble on Sunday night and did a clean job to Seth Rollins on TV on Raw last night.
> 
> ...


SOURCE https://www.pwtorch.com/site/2019/0...stlemania-when-his-contract-expires-in-april/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090358137973104648
HOLY SHIT

EDIT

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090373494993498117


> Dean Ambrose (Jonathan Good) will not be renewing his contract with WWE when it expires in April.
> 
> We are grateful and appreciative of all that Dean has given to WWE and our fans. We wish him well and hope that one day Dean will return to WWE.


----------



## AEW on TNT (Jan 29, 2019)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

A E W


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

NOTE: I have more details to report on this situation on the next Wade Keller Hotline for VIP members tonight. (Subscribe for a VIP membership for just 19 cents with our VIP sale this week – CLICK HERE for details and sign up form). We will also discuss the ramifications the rest of the week on our podcasts.


Wow, so there's "more details" and we can subscribe for it?


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

What the FUCK

Good for him. About time. Hope other top stars take his lead.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Welp, I guess he saw the ceiling in WWE.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

What the fuck? Where did THIS come from? O_O


----------



## AEW on TNT (Jan 29, 2019)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Vince is shook

Turner breathing down his neck


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Oh shit. Did NOT see this coming.


----------



## AEW on TNT (Jan 29, 2019)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Vince crying right now


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

So that's what explains everything.


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Good! He'll be a nice addition to AEW where I think he'd thrive.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

:lmao I got SHAT on a few weeks ago in the Ambrose fan thread for dare suggesting that he might go to AEW if they kept fucking him around. Lo and behold. "He won't leave because he's with his friends" they said.

Well, that makes WWE a little bit shittier than it already was.

So they're just gonna let him go to AEW? I get that he's not interested in negotiating, but if he hates his character, then change his character, let him be Jon Moxley and rocket push him to the Universal title and make it clear that he's staying at the top. What is WWE gonna do with The Shield now? I can't believe they're not even trying. 

This opens a Pandoras box. They could lose half their top talent now. They better keep Becky happy. If they fuck her over by having Charlotte go over at Mania and then just send her back down, oh boy.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Wow. That would explain the Nia shit.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

...If this is true, WWE won't be the same for me anymore. Dean was one of the main reasons I watched. Roman goes for a few years, Dean might be leaving. That literally leaves just Seth.

They clearly don't really care about Dean if they're not willing to throw a big important angle at him to get him to stay and re-sign with WWE.

I can't process this right now O_O


----------



## THughes87 (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

zero evidence of this being true


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Ambrose Girl said:


> What the fuck? Where did THIS come from? O_O


:mj2 You were the first person I thought of, AG. 

I haven't been an Ambrose guy for a good while, but when he's on, there is no denying how fucking great he can be. I hope he's mentally doing ok, and these fucks haven't broken him.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

What a shame, I’m so shook. 

Psych, I don’t care.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

A fucking men, that's why they're jobbing him out to Nia then.

Big loss for WWE and a huge get for AEW, going to be thrilled to see him in an environment where he can succeed.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

This is some pretty heavy news if it is true.
WWE letting go a SHIELD guy?
What about his wife Renee Young? Last time something like this happen was when Cody quit and then Brandy quit just a month or two after, would Renee do that?
Is he leaves, Is he ROH, Impact or AEW bound? I can honestly see those three making really big offers to him.

Honestly, leaving could be excelent for him.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

RIP The Shield.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

I hope he does move on. WWE has fucked him one too many times. Most of his shine was only from being in the Shield.


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Good riddance to bad rubbish :trumpout

Maybe he'll develop some sort of wrestling ability while he's gone


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

If he is leaving why would Vince care? He never liked Dean to begin with.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

The Nia shit and getting eliminated by an NXT guy in the Rumble makes even more sense now. 

I wonder if this is why they booked his heel character to be so odd with the mask and making fun of the fans smelling and shit? Would kinda make sense.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Escape Dean please escape!!!


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



THughes87 said:


> zero evidence of this being true


Wade Keller doesn't break a story unless he's 100% sure it's happening, or super close to happening. I wouldn't doubt this. 

Ambrose's heel turn was botched from the SECOND week, he was forced to wear a fucking gas mask and cut promos about cooties. The match with Seth was a complete disaster that got shit on by everyone, I'm sure that didn't help matters. Then he wins the IC title, defends it against Breeze and Crews, and then drops it Bobby. He got kicked out of the Rumble, and then got hit in the head by Nia fucking Jax.

There's a ton of evidence when you start looking for it.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Can't say I blame him since he was made to be Seth Rollins's job boy in 2014. That was frustrating to watch.



> The match with Seth was a complete disaster that got shit on by everyone


Facts.

- Vic


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

I hope Dean leaving gets some others going, I'm stunned by this news.

Thought he'd stay because of his buddies, he didn't come off like the type that cared about booking.

I guess I was wrong, and thank fuck The Shield is done forever.


----------



## Booooo (Jul 24, 2018)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

When you talk about misused wrestlers you cant look any further than Ambrose. He could have been huge imo had the WWE continued the same style of booking he had after the shield broke, but instead his character descended into silliness

Good on him hope AEW snatch him up.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

AEW should throw big money at him, I'd love to see what Dean can do with creative freedom.


----------



## southshield (Jul 10, 2017)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Rick Sanchez said:


> If he is leaving why would Vince care? He never liked Dean to begin with.


Because if Ambrose can go to AEW or ROH/NJPW and become a real star how bad is that going to look to Vince? How does Vince feel when he sees other unhappy stars in the locker room going...huh...look at Ambrose


----------



## ThenWo/WCW (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Dean Ambrose Entertaining me since czw/fcw days 

big loss


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Woah.

When is Renee's contract up?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Oh man I hope WWE can somehow keep Ambrose because I agree they destroyed with the bs they had him doing as a face the past few years. It seems he's just now becoming the Ambrose he's always wanted to be I hope he resigns!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Rick Sanchez said:


> If he is leaving why would Vince care? He never liked Dean to begin with.


He didn't, but Vince was scared of Jerry Lawler, a retired commentator going to AEW. He wants to put more emphasis on the tag team division because he doesn't want The Revival going to AEW. If he's scared of Lawler and The Revival, he must be terrified of Ambrose leaving. I can't believe they're not trying to get him to stay though, which can only mean that he's just told them "Fuck you, there's NOTHING you can do to get me to stay" and so their goal is to try to just damage him as much as possible before he leaves so that his value to AEW is less, which will probably backfire because the people see through that nonsense. 

It's not about Dean. He doesn't want names going to AEW. That's why WWE hordes the marketplace and has a UK division just to keep people they're not even planning to be on the main roster like Pete Dunne and WALTER away from another company.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Explains why he's sucked so much lately. That promo last night, particularly on Triple H was great, it's a shame he's not been hitting that level for so long now. Guess this explains the Nia Jax burial. 

AEW bout to get a big signing.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



southshield said:


> Because if Ambrose can go to AEW or ROH/NJPW and become a real star how bad is that going to look to Vince? How does Vince feel when he sees other unhappy stars in the locker room going...huh...look at Ambrose


Vince already looks like a jackass after years of terrible decisions.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Oh Vince you stupid cunt. If fucking ambrose leaves that pretty much means Seth or Roman could eventually leave hell anyone. Just dean please stay away from impact. I don't want to see you against Eddie Edwards. Maybe convince Sami to leave and invade roh or join AEW. Just avoid impact.

@Tyrion you're right about everything except walter. Meltzer said walter doesn't want to leave Europe and he would only sign if he was in the uk division


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

I can't believe they're going to job him out to Nia Jaxx.

How petty can one get? What a fucking ass hole.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

No more Shield reunions then.

Honestly Dean has looked unmotivated for years now so leaving may be the best thing for me. I’m sure both he and Renee are on good money and he doesn’t come across as someone who would go crazy with cash so I doubt they could throw millions at him to stay.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



TommyWCECM said:


> Oh Vince you stupid cunt. If fucking ambrose leaves that pretty much means Seth or Roman could eventually leave hell anyone. Just dean please stay away from impact. I don't want to see you against Eddie Edwards. Maybe convince Sami to leave and invade roh or join AEW. Just avoid impact.


 I'm thinking Cody played a big part in this, he could have told him about his situation and where he was in the WWE with nothing going for him to today, being one of the biggest names in the business OUTSIDE the WWE.


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He didn't, but Vince was scared of Jerry Lawler, a retired commentator going to AEW. He wants to put more emphasis on the tag team division because he doesn't want The Revival going to AEW. If he's scared of Lawler and The Revival, he must be terrified of Ambrose leaving. I can't believe they're not trying to get him to stay though, which can only mean that he's just told them "Fuck you, there's NOTHING you can do to get me to stay" and so their goal is to try to just damage him as much as possible before he leaves so that his value to AEW is less, which will probably backfire because the people see through that nonsense.
> 
> It's not about Dean. He doesn't want names going to AEW. That's why WWE hordes the marketplace and has a UK division just to keep people they're not even planning to be on the main roster like Pete Dunne and WALTER away from another company.



I must've missed the news about Lawler. Do you have a source or anything?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

^It was reported by the Observer that Jerry Lawler signed a new contract with a raise and would be calling the Rumble (which he did) specifically so that AEW didn't pick him up. If I can find a link, I'll post it. 

https://www.f4wonline.com/wwe-news/jerry-lawler-re-signs-wwe-says-hes-calling-rumble-match-274601

They don't mention AEW in the article but they talked about it on the podcast.



TommyWCECM said:


> Oh Vince you stupid cunt. If fucking ambrose leaves that pretty much means Seth or Roman could eventually leave hell anyone. Just dean please stay away from impact. I don't want to see you against Eddie Edwards. Maybe convince Sami to leave and invade roh or join AEW. Just avoid impact.


He's not going to fucking Impact, he's not an idiot. AEW has set the wrestling world on fire.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

If Dean is that unmotivated, why hasn't he just pulled a Punk and walked out on his contract? I don't get it. He's voluntarily staying and allowing himself to be put in segments like the Nia one?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Ambrose Girl said:


> If Dean is that unmotivated, why hasn't he just pulled a Punk and walked out on his contract? I don't get it. He's voluntarily staying and allowing himself to be put in segments like the Nia one?


If he walks out now, they'll freeze his contract like they did with Neville and make him sit on the sidelines for a year and a half. Right now, he can finish in April and be on the first episode of AEW in May.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Ambrose Girl said:


> If Dean is that unmotivated, why hasn't he just pulled a Punk and walked out on his contract? I don't get it. He's voluntarily staying and allowing himself to be put in segments like the Nia one?


That's what Professionals do though. No matter how bad it gets you don't let it effect and mess with the business at hand. Just hoping WWE sit downs with him before April and they come down to an agreement and everyone is happy in the end.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> If he walks out now, they'll freeze his contract like they did with Neville and make him sit on the sidelines for a year and a half. Right now, he can finish in April and be on the first episode of AEW in May.


 He'll be at All In 2


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Donnie said:


> I'm thinking Cody played a big part in this, he could have told him about his situation and where he was in the WWE with nothing going for him to today, being one of the biggest names in the business OUTSIDE the WWE.


Yeah I know. Which means everyone could potentially go. Hell even Cena could pull a hogan and turn heel late in his career and unleash the nwo in aew


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

That is a big fucking loss imo.

Not only did they lose Ambrose, they cant do the Shield runs any more. 

I have to believe the failed heel turn finally broke him. Like he was content with playing along as that wacky babyface they had him portray but he knew his potential as a heel and they let him down. He realized he reached his ceiling and wanted to do more. Good on him tho. Plus he made a lot of money, he could cruise for a few years easy.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Good for him. They’ve treated him like a joke for far too long. AEW is about to get a little stronger.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

AEW roster would look more than promising with him. He could be the Christian Cage of the current generation.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



TommyWCECM said:


> Yeah I know. Which means everyone could potentially go. Hell even Cena could pull a hogan and turn heel late in his career and unleash the nwo in aew


 I'm stunned Dean did this, I thought he was a WWE guy for life. 

I hope AJ goes too because it's downhill from here, not that it's been any good since he turned.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

I literally just want to put my fingers in my ears and go LALALALALA I'm not hearing this and hope it's the biggest work in the history of works.

I really hope Dean does go elsewhere and doesn't decide to stop wrestling altogether. Cos I do remember him saying in the past in interviews that once he leaves WWE, he's done :/


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I literally just want to put my fingers in my ears and go LALALALALA I'm not hearing this and hope it's the biggest work in the history of works.
> 
> I really hope Dean does go elsewhere and doesn't decide to stop wrestling altogether. Cos I do remember him saying in the past in interviews that once he leaves WWE, he's done :/


 He said that before a proper alternative existed.He said that before a proper alternative existed. Since he's likely going to be jobbing to Nia, he's likely headed to AEW.

I'm so excited for Dean, no more WWE BS killing the guy. It was sad to watch him get shafted time and time again.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> That is a big fucking loss imo.
> 
> Not only did they lose Ambrose, they cant do the Shield runs any more.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Tyrion Lannister said:


>


 I wonder if Joe, Nakamura and Balor are other targets.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Ambrose Girl said:


> If Dean is that unmotivated, why hasn't he just pulled a Punk and walked out on his contract? I don't get it. He's voluntarily staying and allowing himself to be put in segments like the Nia one?


well its pretty clear tbh.

Walking out on a contract is unprofessional and would only lead to more issues than it would solve, wwe could freeze his contract and he would be tied up not being able to work for anyone else until he had solved the contract issue anyway so might as well do it now and look better for it. People like neville achieved nothing by simply walking out and just caused more problems for himself that couldve been avoided if he just left on mutual terms.

if you are fed up with your job, you dont just walk out the door, you give notice and and leave on an agreed date. Thats just how it works. Its being professional plus once its done, he can do what he likes.

walking out the door just because he is fed up would give him a reputation of being unreliable and someone who might just leave tomorrow because things arnt going his way. He needs to protect his image amongst potential future employers.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

They have to be, I'm sure they want everybody.

I feel so bad for Kevin Owens. He had no idea what was coming and signed for 5 years. Poor bastard. :mj2


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

If only Ambrose can just survive Nia.

Crazy enough, if Dean and Nia actually had a match, Dean would probably be the underdog in this case......

After this, back to Moxley?!


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

I like it if he decides to move on. Something isnt working here for him in the wwe. Either its his perceived laziness or his proactiveness (or lack there of) or something else, it just doesnt work for him and it shows in his lazily done storylines as well.. Plus when his character had run its course, they keep going back to the Shield and pretending everything`s perfectly fine.... Maybe a move away from wwe to either NJPW or AEW can rejuvenate his career perhaps.. Not sure what it is, but either way he needs a character reboot at this point.

P.S : this could also explain the Nia Jax angle they hinted at :lol ..and i do hope this is not yet another of those Dolph Ziggler`s predictable false alarms :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Sources tell PWTorch that Ambrose has been long frustrated with the creative direction of his character and reached a breaking point recently. He’s indicated to WWE management this weekend he’s not interested in negotiating further and made it clear this isn’t about trying to get more money. 

” He added, though, that Dean “hates hokey sh–” and, since so much of his character has been portrayed as hokey in the last few years, he’s not surprised that would have built up frustration leading to a breaking point.

A wrestler with balls and knows his own worth, not another geek who is just happy to be there roud



Tyrion Lannister said:


> They have to be, I'm sure they want everybody.
> 
> I feel so bad for Kevin Owens. He had no idea what was coming and signed for 5 years. Poor bastard. :mj2


 Jericho tweeted they were only interested in 6-7 guys across WWE, ROH and Impact.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

I'm not a fan but good on him. Fuck the WWE. I hope he goes to AEW and smashes it.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Thank God. 

There’s not a lot of things I care about in WWE nowadays but he’s one. It makes me SICK to see how much they’ve wasted this guy. I hope it works out for him.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Not surprising. He got himself in the shape of his life, trained like a maniac, worked his ass off upon returning from injury... and was forced to literally be a sidekick, first to Seth, then to Roman as they did the Shield reunion.

Then the heel turn, which should have been good, and there's been flashes of greatness in there (loved the promo where he burnt the Shield vest). But he's clearly not a priority, and for someone who put so much into improving himself- after already being one of WWE's biggest workhorses prior to his injury- I can see how he can be demoralised.

Thought as soon as he was sitting in the ring post-match on Raw that he was going to drop an "I Quit" speech right there.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Good decision from him if true. He had the perfect heel turn and they then booked him as complete shit.


----------



## ColonelLanda (Jan 21, 2019)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

I’m really excited for you guys who are new to this. Old ways are returning.

AEW is real people. Options are real.

Going to be a fun year


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Ambrose Girl said:


> If Dean is that unmotivated, why hasn't he just pulled a Punk and walked out on his contract? I don't get it. He's voluntarily staying and allowing himself to be put in segments like the Nia one?


Remember eailier when I said it looked like he was laughing in that backstage interview? Maybe he's SO over everything, he just doesn't give a shit and thinks it's funny. 

Like they say, if you don't laugh you'll cry.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I literally just want to put my fingers in my ears and go LALALALALA I'm not hearing this and hope it's the biggest work in the history of works.
> 
> I really hope Dean does go elsewhere and doesn't decide to stop wrestling altogether. Cos I do remember him saying in the past in interviews that once he leaves WWE, he's done :/


Let's just keep in mind that when he said that, he probably thought he was gonna be in WWE for another 5-6-7 years. There wasn't another place to make big money, now there is. Wrestlers lie, break promises and change their mind all the time. 



Donnie said:


> Jericho tweeted they were only interested in 6-7 guys across WWE, ROH and Impact.


A few things to consider. First of all, interested means guys that they absolutely, 100% want and will go to great lengths to get. Just because they're not aggressively pursuing someone does not mean they're not going to take them. Look at The Revival. There's no way The Revival were part of those 7 guys, but they'll still take them. 

Secondly, we don't know who they are, so Ambrose may very well be one of them. He probably isn't, I would guess, based on his style, but maybe they want someone different. I can't rule anything out.

Thirdly.....what if he's lying? Don't you think it's possible that if he publicly says "AEW only wants 7 guys from WWE, TNA and ROH", Vince is gonna go "Ok, we have to protect Seth, AJ Styles, and Daniel Bryan. The rest of them can continue to eat shit." I'm not saying that he's lying, but it might be a tactic to make WWE think that they can kinda just relax and do what WWE does with people, not realizing that AEW knows that if guys get fucked over in WWE, they're gonna want out and come to them. If WWE starts keeping everybody happy, you're gonna get less people jumping. The intelligent thing to do is to lie, and you know that they can't say that they don't want ANYBODY because WWE would see through that. They have to throw out a small number like "Oh yeah, we're looking at 7 guys" and WWE can breath a sign of relief and continue to do nothing with Samoa Joe until he's practically knocking on Shad Khans door.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Ace said:


> Remember eailier when I said it looked like he was laughing in that backstage interview? Maybe he's SO over everything, he just doesn't give a shit and thinks it's funny.
> 
> Like they say, if you don't laugh you'll cry.


Yeah, you might be right.


God, going to Mania is going to be weird for me this year. Especially if it is gonna be Dean's last WWE match. I'm probably not gonna enjoy it too much.

I need the opportunity to meet him again and finally tell him how much he's entertained me in the last 6 years. But cos of this, WWE probably won't let him do Axxess and I'll never get the chance


----------



## Singapore Kane (Jan 27, 2019)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Leather Rebel said:


> This is some pretty heavy news if it is true.
> WWE letting go a SHIELD guy?
> What about his wife Renee Young? Last time something like this happen was when Cody quit and then Brandy quit just a month or two after, would Renee do that?
> Is he leaves, *Is he ROH, Impact or AEW bound? I can honestly see those three making really big offers to him.*
> ...


DJ Hyde about to sell the ranch.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

I think Renee will probably follow him, I can't see her being too happy in the WWE with the taxing schedule and no Dean there. AJ Lee followed Punk out, Brandi followed Punk. Renee will probably be no different.

She could be Dean's manager/valet/AEW interviewer.


----------



## Dulce Libre (Jan 21, 2019)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

In the words of Renee.... "OOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHH"

Seriously good news for Ambrose if true, as a fan of his it's been such a drag seeing him play Bridesmaid to the other Shield guys.

If he hates hokey shit (LOVE that quote!) then surely he is AEW bound, not elsewhere!


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

I guess Shane O’Mac is back to having the worst punches in the WWE then...


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

He’s not leaving and if he does good riddance.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Think this may push Roman to go to Hollywood? It's a small thing but Dean and him were really close, if he's getting gigs and acting is a lot less taxing on the body. Reasons to leave add up. Could push him to go part time or give it up. Roman seemed so happy to have Dean back in that Ambrose chronicle.

The knock on effect of this could be huge (push more to leave or lead to possibly their FOTC leaving - again speculating, Roman might stay but still possible considering Rock has opened Hollywood up for him).


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Wow, AEW...

If you can snatch a Shield member in his prime from under Vince’s nose, then you’ll have my full attention.

Not a chance in hell would I expect Vince to let a Shield member go to the competition.

No chance in hell.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Ambrose Girl said:


> ...If this is true, WWE won't be the same for me anymore. Dean was one of the main reasons I watched. Roman goes for a few years, Dean might be leaving. That literally leaves just Seth.
> 
> They clearly don't really care about Dean if they're not willing to throw a big important angle at him to get him to stay and re-sign with WWE.
> 
> I can't process this right now O_O


At least you know he'll be in AEW, where he might be used better? D:


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Ambrose Girl said:


> Yeah, you might be right.
> 
> 
> God, going to Mania is going to be weird for me this year. Especially if it is gonna be Dean's last WWE match. I'm probably not gonna enjoy it too much.
> ...


I hope you get to see him, AG  

If all else fails, jump the barricade and hug him


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Donnie said:


> Think this may push Roman to go to Hollywood? It's a small thing but Dean and him were really close, if he's getting gigs and acting is a lot less taxing on the body. Could push him to go part time or give it up. Roman seemed so happy to have Dean back in that Ambrose chronicle.


Well he is in that FnF spinoff with the Rock as his brother. But honestly speaking, first with Rock, then Batista and Cena, no doubt Roman goes to hollywood. I dont know if he will go soon but after a while in WWE he will definetely try being in movies.

It seems like the only one person who might stay back is Seth. 

Damn and just like that WWE lost their most pushed trio team.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Reminds of when Christian decided to give TNA a whirl when seeing Edge get hotshot while he was stuck in the doldrums. Not to say talent wise it is a similar scenario, just picturing the scenario in Ambrose’s eyes. Everything was banked on this return and heel turn and it has flopped at the fault of all ends including himself. Go elsewhere and spruce yourself up and kick back into gear, return in a few years if AEW/ROH/New Japan doesn’t hit a home run. 

If Renee goes too, well the world will cope. If it is AEW, giving Renee the host gig that WWE decided to take away with Talking Smack is the meal ticket and is something WWE aren’t doing that would fit AEW. Vince will probably be annoyed for a hot minute, but she has hardly been a revelation on commentary to put it lightly and Ambrose has hardly been storming it so this makes sense.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

This could be a devastating departure for WWE. If Dean leaves to AEW it will lead to more WWE talent following suit.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Well he is in that FnF spinoff with the Rock as his brother. But honestly speaking, first with Rock, then Batista and Cena, no doubt Roman goes to hollywood. I dont know if he will go soon but after a while in WWE he will definetely try being in movies.
> 
> It seems like the only one person who might stay back is Seth.
> 
> Damn and just like that WWE lost their most pushed trio team.


 Damn, what a wild 12 months this has been.

WWE have taken some real big hits, they could be hit with a few more if Roman decides he wants out, or if they lose 2 more big names.



The Boy Wonder said:


> This could be a devastating departure for WWE. If Dean leaves to AEW it will lead to more WWE talent following suit.


 Dean may not be booked well, but he was like the heart of the company. I don't know how to explain it, but that's what he feels like to me. They've lost their face and heart and it feels empty.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Ace said:


> I hope you get to see him, AG
> 
> If all else fails, jump the barricade and hug him


LOL :lol Yeah and get myself thrown out of Mania!



I just hope that Dean is a success elsewhere and decides to return to WWE in the future, sorta like Drew McIntyre did?

This is gonna be like when Dean was injured, except this time he won't be coming back.



Donnie said:


> Dean may not be booked well, but he was like the heart of the company. I don't know how to explain it, but that's what he feels like to me. They've lost their face and heart and it feels empty.


Damn, that is some high praise, especially from you lol. But I agree, WWE without Dean will be just the weirdest thing. I know there was obviously a time before him, but him, Seth and Roman have just been such a big part of WWE TV in the last 6 years, that two of them being gone will feel so odd.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

If AEW gets him after landing Jericho, this would be HUGE!!

Edit:
@Ambrose Girl ; Would you watch Dean in another promotion if it were widely available?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Can't blame Dean for leaving at all. I actually think it would greatly help his stock and maybe he could leverage new momentum into a comeback to elicit a Homer Simpson "Doh" from brass that underestimated him. He's young enough to do so. I remember he was getting the same reactions Becky Lynch is now when after filming something, he came back to chase Seth. That white-hot momentum got parlayed into a Slime Time Live-esque sketch and that blowup doll bullshit. Hell, didn't he even lose to Bray Wyatt by a toaster blowing up in his face? Hell, Dean even got swallowed up by Brock.

Flash forward to present and following achieving the best look of his career coupled with that masterful gamble in the heel turn when Roman revealed leukemia, he should be a main antagonist in WWE's storylines. In reality, he is nothing more than a footnote at the bottom of WWE's plans that right now seem to trend toward an empty Andre Battle Royal appearance. 

My point is, they haven't done right by Dean since establishing The Shield as separate entities. I don't think of Dean as a franchise cornerstone, but his value can and absolutely should far exceed booking's appraisal. Ironic, given Vince in his Austin podcast appearance mentioned Dean and Bray as the future lifeblood of the company. The latter's momentum is completely dead, the former's on life support.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

So he comes back from commercial in a chair like Owens and supposedly starts the same I Quit speech?


Seems a little workish to me.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

IronMan8 said:


> Wow, AEW...
> 
> If you can snatch a Shield member in his prime from under Vince’s nose, then you’ll have my full attention.
> 
> ...


Yeah this would be huge for AEW. To get a guy who's been World Champ, 3-time IC champ,US champ, 2 time Tag Champ, MITB winner, memeber of modern day top faction who's main eventers a dozen ppvs at age 32 years old. He's differently in the top 10 of guys who leaving would hurt WWE. When you consider the combo of his mic skills,age, charisma and being a good worker in the ring.


----------



## MisterK (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Oh shit. Thats legit so sad and tragic.. even though he's booked like shit, he STILL has so much charisma and stage presence around him. He literally oozes charisma and badassery with his new heel turn. Its too bad creative fucked up his character. He should be getting Rollins push, but this is Vince and he always pushes the wrong guy.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Beatles123 said:


> If AEW gets him after landing Jericho, this would be HUGE!!
> 
> Edit:
> @Ambrose Girl ; Would you watch Dean in another promotion if it were widely available?


Of course!!! Even if it wasn't easily available, I would track it down without a doubt. I've loved this guy way too long at this point to abandon him. Wherever he ends up, I will watch him. Hell, it might end up helping me expand my wrestling horizons, I know I did that already when I watched Dean's pre WWE stuff.

LOL I just realised I'll have to change my name cos he won't be Ambrose anymore. Moxley Girl?


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Good for Dean is this is true and it seems to be.

WWE has given him scraps since late 2014. 

I hope he goes to AEW and AEW gets big.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Wow that's a huge name to have leaving.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



WrestlingOracle said:


> Can't blame Dean for leaving at all. I actually think it would greatly help his stock and maybe he could leverage new momentum into a comeback to elicit a Homer Simpson "Doh" from brass that underestimated him. He's young enough to do so. I remember he was getting the same reactions Becky Lynch is now when after filming something, he came back to chase Seth. That white-hot momentum got parlayed into a Slime Time Live-esque sketch and that blowup doll bullshit. Hell, didn't he even lose to Bray Wyatt by a toaster blowing up in his face? Hell, Dean even got swallowed up by Brock.
> 
> Flash forward to present and following achieving the best look of his career coupled with that masterful gamble in the heel turn when Roman revealed leukemia, he should be a main antagonist in WWE's storylines. In reality, he is nothing more than a footnote at the bottom of WWE's plans that right now seem to trend toward an empty Andre Battle Royal appearance.
> 
> My point is, they haven't done right by Dean since establishing The Shield as separate entities. I don't think of Dean as a franchise cornerstone, but his value can and absolutely should far exceed booking's appraisal. Ironic, given Vince in his Austin podcast appearance mentioned Dean and Bray as the future lifeblood of the company. The latter's momentum is completely dead, the former's on life support.


What the fuck even happened to Bray Wyatt?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Dean going to AEW would be massive. Im not even a huge ambrose fan really but scoring a shield member would be a really big freaking deal. This would be like Nash n Hall going to WCW big.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

:banderas please be true


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Surprising news, as while he hasn’t been treated fantastically he’s still had it better than 99% of the roster. I can very easily see the WWEs poor handling of his heel turn/run being the final straw for him. Heel Dean was something most people wanted...but when we got it WWE couldn’t decide on what sort of heel he was and flip flopped on him.

Explains his sudden shit booking though. Dropping the belt, geeked out at the Rumble and jobbing to Rollins.

It’s a shame that the only talented member of the Shield is going. He’s by a wide margin the best member of that group, now we’re just stuck with Seth Rollins who is a constant reminder of what a low point pro wrestling is at right now. But at least this means no more Shield reunions.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Well there's the first outsider headed to AEW. The WWE fanboys who tried to downplay AEW are sitting in a corner crying right now.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

I bet this is something to do with using Roman's cancer in a storyline. Looks like Ambrose does indeed have morals.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

It's a good thing Vince has his 50/50 booking so nobody can become a real star. Everyone's expendable or as Punk said, "just another spoke on the wheel". Good luck to Dean with whatever he does.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

imthegame19 said:


> IronMan8 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, AEW...
> ...


Yeah, I’m your typical “only watch WWE” mark who watches for Roman, so I haven’t given a shit about the AEW geeks.

But if Dean Ambrose goes, that’s legit going to sway me into watching AEW for at least 6 months to see what happens.

He should be booked like Stone Cold, what’s the problem? I can only assume they’re too corporate backstage these days and he doesn’t smile at the right suits in the right way.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Wowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowow??????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
What the fuck???
Wow!!
I'm glad he finally came to a point where he doesn't wanna be treated like shit anymore. 
He thought he could shine when they turned him heel. He had stuff he wanted to do when he turned it was his fucking time.
All the work in The Shield, his face run, and finally, his heel turn...... which we all know ended up being shit. 
When he can't do what he loves the most and express himself in a way he knows he's destinied for.. good for him. 
I hope if he goes to AEW he can be what he always supposed to be. 
Is it really true? I mean it's dirtsheets after all and only one source. 
I don't know how reliable that is.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

He's not leaving. He'll pull a Revival and let Vince keep him as long as he gets a title shot.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Can't blame him, but I doubt it will happen.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Ambrose Girl said:


> Of course!!! Even if it wasn't easily available, I would track it down without a doubt. I've loved this guy way too long at this point to abandon him. Wherever he ends up, I will watch him. Hell, it might end up helping me expand my wrestling horizons, I know I did that already when I watched Dean's pre WWE stuff.
> 
> LOL I just realised I'll have to change my name cos he won't be Ambrose anymore. Moxley Girl?


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS MOX! MOX! MOX! MOX! roud

Jon Moxley living again and seeing the crazy, non PG Jon return would be :lenny! Fuck! Now I WANT him to leave!!!


----------



## Dmight (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Finally. He sucks


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

IronMan8 said:


> Yeah, I’m your typical “only watch WWE” mark who watches for Roman, so I haven’t given a shit about the AEW geeks.
> 
> But if Dean Ambrose goes, that’s legit going to sway me into watching AEW for at least 6 months to see what happens.
> 
> He should be booked like Stone Cold, what’s the problem? I can only assume they’re too corporate backstage these days and he doesn’t smile at the right suits in the right way.


The thing is this just the start. More big name guys will jump ship over next year. It's just a surprise to be someone like Ambrose. Because besides not always being booked well character wise. Dean has usually been booked at the top of the card and rarely lost clean until last night of course. So you expected older guy like maybe AJ to leave and even that was doubtful. Or a guy like Ziggler who been up and down midcarder for years. Getting upper card/main event guy in Ambrose at age 32 is big get for AEW. If it's a success more guys will join Ambrose.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Wrestler's whose contracts are finishing should sign one year deals to wait and see what happens. If their booking improves, they sign another one year deal. If it sucks and they're miserable they sign with AEW, provided it's doing well.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

ForYourOwnGood said:


> He's not leaving. He'll pull a Revival and let Vince keep him as long as he gets a title shot.


They had him lose a singles match 100 clean with no excuse, distraction or inference last night. Dean always been protected W/L wise the past 3 years. This is probably the first match he lost like that since Brock Lesnar at Mania 2016(before that was Survivor Series 2015 vs Reigns) . So it's a clear sign he gave his notice and they're gonna try to bury him before he leaves. Unlike Revival he can leave in April. Revival is under contract for another year and can't do anything about it. Unless Vince agrees to release them.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Some are saying Dean might be out of the business, he's lost passion for it like Punk.

Burnt out by all the crap he's had to put up with for years.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Dean + 1 more outsider and bring in CM Punk and the AEW will be ready to go head to head with WWE with their TNT TV deal.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Donnie said:


> Some are saying Dean might be out of the business, he's lost passion for it like Punk.
> 
> Burnt out by all the crap he's had to put up with for years.


If anyone can give him the pay, freedom and schedule he wants, AEW can.


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

If he's really going to AEW then that's great news.

These situation will keep WWE on their toes. Already noticed the product has improved slightly recently and it can only get better when top stars are willing to walk away when their characters are not utilised properly. 

Dean is probably top10 is terms of pay and merch money in the company so this is a game changer that i didn't really expect.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Donnie said:


> Some are saying Dean might be out of the business, he's lost passion for it like Punk.
> 
> Burnt out by all the crap he's had to put up with for years.


This is what I'm worried about. I'm worried we're gonna lose him altogether and my favourite wrestler will just be gone. I don't want that to happen


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

If this is indeed true, then one cannot be surprised at all, I would like to say from about the time of 2017 on wards Dean Ambrose has stagnated quite a bit. At the time all the way till present day the thing we have all said is that maybe he needs a heel turn and that could reinvigorate him , however that has not seemed to be the case. Part of that is the WWE direction of his persona, wanting to clean up the company , the night he turned was not the most ideal night depending on who you ask (Roman Reigns very real circumstances) and then his follow up promos kept mentioning that as a means to elicit heat. 

Him potentially leaving is interesting given the state of things in Wrestling as he has options if he wants to continue wrestling, he could go to global force (thought they are downsizing), he could tour the indies with ROH, PWG and progress etc , he could get a deal with MLW whoare really building a solid show and in turn get dates with mexico , he may even go to Japan , who could look to replenish the talent they have lost in this year and of course he could go to All Elite Wrestling which could be the most likely candidate.

or perhaps he could take a break, this time not for injuries , but maybe just for himself. Stepping out of the picture and recharging can do wonders for one.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hope this is true. More need to leave and make AEW significant. This would make the industry a lot healthier if talents get some bargaining power.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Anything but AEW.

PS: This looks a lot like CM Punk walkout, but fake.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Holy shit please go to AEW


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

If true and if true + he still wants to wrestle AEW just got a face of the company type guy if they don't fuck things up. I don't see New Japan or Impact or ROH being able to get him if Trillionaire Tony decides AEW gotta have him


----------



## theAmbrosedude (Oct 31, 2017)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

I hope this isn't the case. If Ambrose leaves I'm done with WWE for good.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

NJPW could go pretty hard for Dean, they've lost Kenny and Jericho to AEW (for now).

Things feel so weird, after Punk left they started to rebuild with TS and Bray.. in the last 12 months they've lost 2 of the 3 big players they had planned to be the big players for the company for the next decade. Wyatt was another who was seen on that level and he's been buried 6 foot under, isn't even on TV anymore and who knows when he's back. The WWE did these 4 no favors with their booking.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Donnie said:


> NJPW could go pretty hard for Dean, they've lost Kenny and Jericho to AEW (for now).


it would all depend on how badly AEW would want/wants him i think

trillionaire tony can throw a bigger pile of money at him than NJPW if he really wanted to... and he would stay in america instead of going to japan. even if NJPW worked out an extremely light schedule for him, he'd still have to go to japan a bunch of times each year. would he want to do that? 

as far as place on the card i think obviously he'd be showcased in AEW/NJPW/Impact/ROH, doesn't matter where he ended up he'd be top level there... so i think it would come down to money and what he wants from his career re: schedule and travel. i think AEW could offer him more overall than the rest

if he is in fact leaving vince


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Believe it when he's actually gone. If AEW gets him big get for them. He could be another Ziggler.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

If he's leaving I never cared for um, so Im sure I wont be watching whatever promotion picks him up.

Besides the Wyatt feud I putting the creative blame squarely on him. From the silly character to the dull wrestling I laugh when I think this was 1 of the guys they were building the company around.

With that said It'd be a huge signing for whoever gets um.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

I don’t blame Dean. Hope he’s successful in AEW.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

are we about to harken back to a better time in wrestling










wassup vince


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

I don't blame Ambrose, esp considering how his recent heel run has been pretty dogshit tbh. But we'll see if he does indeed leave after WM. Things could easily change in the meantime.


----------



## Cas Ras (Sep 8, 2017)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I get that he's not interested in negotiating, but if he hates his character, then change his character, let him be Jon Moxley and rocket push him to the Universal title and make it clear that he's staying at the top. What is WWE gonna do with The Shield now? I can't believe they're not even trying.


I guess WWE is choosing the (probably typical for them) "carrot and stick" tactic. Giving him soon a better offer while at the same time threatening to embarrass him with the Nia Jax situation.

Good for him if he has the dignity and doesn't bite on the bait, it's not a long time anymore and if his contract runs out he could even compete anywhere if he likes.


----------



## lorex (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

If this is true and he is not happy with the creative direction of his character then I don't blame him for wanting to get away from WWE. Seeing how high Roman has been pushed over the last few years and now the large push Seth is on right now. I cannot blame him for not being happy. Personally I do not think Seth is that much better then him just different. I commend him for sticking out his contract for one to be a professional and two so as not to have an adverse effect on his wife's career by walking out on his contract. If he is going to get booked to lose to Nia Jax then Vince and the WWE management are showing how childish and petty they can be. They could not let the man have a short feud with someone WWE wants to put over without humiliating him. I might now have always liked Dean but he does not deserve this kind of treatment being buried like this. 

Again if this turned out to be true is really shows that Vince is worried about loosing top tier talent as their contracts expire. Also it is exposing WWE's stupidity and mismanagement of their talent that they depend on. I know they were not counting on Roman getting sick but they will be feeling the effect of not developing more main even talent on the mens roster and poorly booking the ones they do. Part of this slack and what is saving them from having a truly disastrous quality product is the rise of the of the women's division and the interest they draw. I know WWE tried to play this down but how bad would the Rumble have been this year without the Women's matches and Rumble. WWE is not going anywhere but I do think they have grown complacent and even more arrogant in their years of domination and need a harsh lesson to right the ship. Loosing 5 or 6 high level talents would be just the lesson. 

Now whether or not Dean signs with AEW, another company or decides to take some time from the business, we will have to wait and see. I wish the man well.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

They should have pushed him to the moon the moment he turned heel, but instead, they kept him around midcard in a boring IC feud.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Mr.Cricket said:


> They should have pushed him to the moon the moment he turned heel, but instead, they kept him around midcard


Midcard?

Bane ambrose was not a midcard thing

It was a "get fucked" card thing

If he really told vince I'm done negotiating I don't wanna be here anymore then finally a big name told vince get fucked back


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

WE WANT MOXLEY 

WE WANT MOXLEY


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Adam Cool said:


> WE WANT MOXLEY
> 
> WE WANT MOXLEY







HE LIVES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :sodone


----------



## Mear (Aug 16, 2018)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

I wouldn't be surprised, being stuck in the midcard and having to work something you don't like would make anyone despise the hard schedule of the WWE.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Dean motherfucking Ambrose might be the hero we never knew we would have. FUCK YEAH.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Welp WWE creative, you've done it again. Not only was he supposedly frustrated with his charterer for the last few years, they ultimately botched his heel turn big time and that was probably the final nail on him deciding to depart away for the WWE. 

Really sucks that 2 outta the 3 shield members left in under 7-8 months.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

I'm not surprised tbh as it does seem like he's been going through the motions for some time now. Now anything can happen between now and April and nobody knows if AEW has even been in contact with Dean so lets just wait and see. But whatever happens, I think we can all agree his heel run has been a failure.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

The one good thing from this, no more Shield reunions


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Well, that's a bombshell to wake up to.

But after that segment last night on Raw, I guess it all makes sense. Losing to Rollins easily, being punked out of the ring of by Nia Jax. Yeah, it does look he's leaving.

And you know, it really is a sign when when a founding member of The Shield, husband to Renee Young, a former Grand Sland Champion, etc. is looking to leave because of what you've done to his character. And all I can say is you reap what you sow. If he leaves, it's your loss. And it's amazing because they never should have been in a position where he feels like this, but here we are, and it's ridiculous.

Now, this of course all depending on if this is true. I believe that it is. But I do want to hear from guys like Meltzer, Satin, Johnson, Sapp, and others on this as well.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

If he really had the insides to let the top brass know that he is done dealing with them, then wow, I can totally respect that. He was the man in my eyes when Shield originally came into the picture.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

You guys find it odd that for years everybody was mad at WWE for pushing guys with no talent and only the look and the minute they truly start going for the indy guys they get competition from a billionaire.

Mcmahon was right to push the bodybuilders and not give in to the pressure to be like every other wrestling company.

Now you have talent that you rely on choosing to walk away.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

He won't be missed. One of the good things about the WWE being at the bottom of their ratings history, is that no individual is really that important anymore. One vanilla indy guy will replace another. Nobody cares.


----------



## npdeo18 (Sep 5, 2018)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Rather than being the next Dolph Ziggler and jobbing to Nia Jax, better leave for greener pastures. I personally feel he should move to Impact rather than joining ROH or AEW. In ROH, he would be buried by Jay Lethal & Marty Scrull and in AEW he would be buried by Cody. In impact we would see a hardcore version of Dean Ambrose & it will be cool to see him wrestler against the likes of Brian Cage, Johnny Impact, ELI DRAKE, Sami Callahan. In fact a tag team with Eddie Edawards similar to Seth Rollins would be showcased by Impact with a better story line.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

If this is true, AEW better be doing all they can to get him. This would be huge for them.


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Personally this will be the first big statement from AEW and convince me to watch.

Chris Jericho is great but the guy is almost 50, and lets be honest he was entertaining but not really a big draw.

Kenny Omega seems to be the current indy God but most people that only watch WWE wont watch AEW just cus he's there as they aren't familiar.

The rest were people like PAC then a bunch of indy talent nobody cares about.

Now Dean Ambrose is part of the most pushed faction in modern WWE, he has a lot of fans that will check out where he goes. 

Hence they discover other superstars like Kenny which grows the popularity of the product. Which in turns leads to more wrestlers joining ship from WWE.

I still feel they need an AJ Styles or Daniel Bryan to really become super hot. 

Oh, and i expect Velveteen Dream to be called up soon and pushed to the moon now. He's the future of the WWE!


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

I don't blame him, they fucked him over when he was red hot in 2014 and 2016, and his career was basically the inferior child of the Shield and covering Reigns' boos, and after a 9 months or whatever hiatus he comes back to the same hole of dog shit. Him leaving is a HUGE hit for that old moron, I wish more will follow.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> Well, that's a bombshell to wake up to.
> 
> But after that segment last night on Raw, I guess it all makes sense. Losing to Rollins easily, being punked out of the ring of by Nia Jax. Yeah, it does look he's leaving.
> 
> ...



Yeah I never thought in a million years he would leave wwe but if this is true this is a massive get for AEW. 



WesternFilmGuy said:


> You guys find it odd that for years everybody was mad at WWE for pushing guys with no talent and only the look and the minute they truly start going for the indy guys they get competition from a billionaire.
> 
> Mcmahon was right to push the bodybuilders and not give in to the pressure to be like every other wrestling company.
> 
> Now you have talent that you rely on choosing to walk away.


Well maybe don't book them like shit then


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

If he goes anywhere it will be ROH or AEW. He may do some pay-per-appearance work for Impact, if they ever get that rumored working partnership with ROH, but I doubt he would sign with Impact outright.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Damn, what a surprise if true. The Rumble elimination and the whole thing with Nia makes sense now I guess.


----------



## Now019 (Sep 4, 2018)

Don t be stupid. He will sign, he will receive some sort of a push, some part time at WM to face, some one at one with the Universal Champion at the next event and i think he will be drafted to smackdown, feud with someone like the miz for 120 time, and he will be lost in the air after.
So stay tune, because he will not leave.
Vince will not put more money on Ambrose and some character work for 6 months, he will not risk to lose someone who is on the best stable of the last decade. 
C' mon how to reunite the shield in 2020-2021 without Ambrose.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Donnie said:


> Sources tell PWTorch that Ambrose has been long frustrated with the creative direction of his character and reached a breaking point recently. He’s indicated to WWE management this weekend he’s not interested in negotiating further and made it clear this isn’t about trying to get more money.
> 
> ” He added, though, that Dean “hates hokey sh–” and, since so much of his character has been portrayed as hokey in the last few years, he’s not surprised that would have built up frustration leading to a breaking point.
> 
> ...





Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ambrose Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I literally just want to put my fingers in my ears and go LALALALALA I'm not hearing this and hope it's the biggest work in the history of works.
> ...


I’m sure that Jericho has pull with Khan, Cody, and the Bucks but it should be very obvious that those decisions aren’t his to be made.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

That should be Nia Jax wrestlemania match , have Nia destroy him on his way out so he can go back to hardcord match in the indy


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



The3 said:


> That should be Nia Jax wrestlemania match , have Nia destroy him on his way out so he can go back to hardcord match in the indy


That would be extremely stupid of WWE to do. Everyone knows wrestling is fake so doesn't hurt his credibility. With social media, the fans will already know Dean is leaving, especially diehards at Wrestlemania.

The match would have all sorts of chants during it like 'bullshit bullshit', AEW AEW & other similar stuff. They deffo don't want that at Wrestlemania. He'd bring an even bigger following to AEW in that situation as people will want to see what he's got to say about what happened.

The best they should do if he's refusing to sign is just let him sit out Wrestlemania season or put over an NXT talent like Aleistar Black. That's what i'd do anyway.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Good, perhaps he can work on his strikes in another federation. Watching him live was embarrassing, he wasn't even close to making contact. I mean we all no it's not real but there is a lost art to making it actually look real and he is so far from that it's not even funny. And people can bitch and moan on this forum all they want but truth be told is that he won't be missed. He is 100% replaceable and it's on to the next. It's not like back in the days when WWE had legit Stars.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

This is pretty disappointing news as he’s one of the few guys that I actually enjoy on Raw or SDL, but I guess I can understand his feelings because his career kinda peaked in 2016 with being in the final 2 of the rumble, the mania match with Brock, the WWE title run and coming out on top in the major brand split.

Farewell old friend :cry


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Is Renee leaving with him?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Heath V said:


> Good, perhaps he can work on his strikes in another federation. Watching him live was embarrassing, he wasn't even close to making contact. I mean we all no it's not real but there is a lost art to making it actually look real and he is so far from that it's not even funny. And people can bitch and moan on this forum all they want but truth be told is that he won't be missed. He is 100% replaceable and it's on to the next. It's not like back in the days when WWE had legit Stars.


How much non-WWE Dean have you seen? I'll wait.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Beatles123 said:


> Heath V said:
> 
> 
> > Good, perhaps he can work on his strikes in another federation. Watching him live was embarrassing, he wasn't even close to making contact. I mean we all no it's not real but there is a lost art to making it actually look real and he is so far from that it's not even funny. And people can bitch and moan on this forum all they want but truth be told is that he won't be missed. He is 100% replaceable and it's on to the next. It's not like back in the days when WWE had legit Stars.
> ...


I’m not a fan of the guy at all, I think his strikes are terrible but other than that I just don’t like him, not that he’s a bad wrestler Bc I don’t think that he is. He’s not an AJ Styles or Randy Orton but he’s good. He’s super charismatic and it’ll be nice to see what he’s capable of doing without all of the restraints of Vince and co.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Beatles123 said:


> How much non-WWE Dean have you seen? I'll wait.


:lmao I doubt he's ever seen a non WWE match that didn't have Hogan in it. 


Ambrose might really put Nia over on his way out.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

If true then good riddance to overrated rubbish.


----------



## gRiMBMW (Aug 19, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Whoever thinks that WWE will suffer after possible departures from Dean and others to AEW has no idea what they're talking about. And that's coming from a Dean Ambrose fan. We are complaining (yeah, I'm including myself) that WWE is no longer building stars, but we refuse to accept the fact that this is actually helping WWE to stay in top - Nobody is irreplaceable. Dean or whoever leaves today, someone else comes tomorrow. It's just business. Sometimes it kills the quality of both wrestling and entertainment, but it helps the company to stay in top, and that's why Vince will no longer build stars. He doesn't cares what I think and he doesn't cares what you think because we have different goals. The smark fans want quality wrestling and entertainment at all costs, Vince just wants WWE to stay in top at all costs.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

No more Shield reunions :drose


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

HO - LY SHEETTT.

Crazy news to wake up to in the morning.
This isn't typical stuff, this is an upper carder guy, member of the SHIELD, possibly flipping to AEW?
That's awesome. He wouldn't be leaving if it weren't for an alternative.
Imagine Dean appears at Double or Nothing. :mark

Exciting times.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Beatles123 said:


> How much non-WWE Dean have you seen? I'll wait.


Yeah, I think him getting typecast as the "hardcore guy" really did Dean a disservice. When you compare his garbage matches in WWE to his slower, hard-hitting FCW work it's like night and day.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Could be an angle to tie into HHH match at WM, or could be legit. If he's booked at WM though in a high profile match with HHH it means he's staying, because losing there and being storyline fired would still be a huge storyline and be a bigger story when he popped up in AEW soon later. If he is leaving I think they just phase him out very soon. I don't think they'll try and diminish him or embarrass him on his way out - he'll just refuse to go along. Especially if he has a AEW contract in his pocket.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Ace said:


> :lmao I doubt he's ever seen a non WWE match that didn't have Hogan in it.
> 
> 
> Ambrose might really put Nia over on his way out.


Sure about that? I Didn't like him prior to the WWE and I don't like him now. He puts no effort behind anything, I've seen homeless people on the boardwalk in Mission Beach that look like him and resemble him and they do nothing for me either. His interview on Austin's podcast was an eye-opener as well, the guy simply couldn't care less. He barely got himself into decent shape and looking halfway presentable. By the way, don't assume it's a dangerous thing to do and in the end you just make yourself look stupid.


----------



## Zyta (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Best news I've heard in wrestling in a long time. Maybe he can convince Seth and Ziggler to go with him. Slim chance I know, but I can hope.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Zyta said:


> Best news I've heard in wrestling in a long time. Maybe he can convince Seth and Ziggler to go with him. Slim chance I know, but I can hope.


Seth is among the most protected in all company. Impossible let alone a slim chance.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Bushmaster said:


> No more Shield reunions :drose


when you say it like that....


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Heath V said:


> Sure about that? I Didn't like him prior to the WWE and I don't like him now. He puts no effort behind anything, I've seen homeless people on the boardwalk in Mission Beach that look like him and resemble him and they do nothing for me either. His interview on Austin's podcast was an eye-opener as well, the guy simply couldn't care less. He barely got himself into decent shape and looking halfway presentable. By the way, don't assume it's a dangerous thing to do and in the end you just make yourself look stupid.


Well, I am a stupid guy, so you aren't wrong there. I apologise. I really thought you were a WWF guy only.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

I can't blame him seeing how they had him playing with ketchup and mustard, wearing a gas mask, and acting like a fucking buffoon for the past few years didn't break his morale sooner. I guess he kept up with it because he was in such a good spot on the card. Sucks to see him getting jobbed the fuck out till mania and they're having him go out like a bitch in the biggest way possible by having him work with Jax and most likely lose to her. I doubt it'll hurt him overall but I do look forward to see what is next for Dean-o.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Donnie said:


> NJPW could go pretty hard for Dean, they've lost Kenny and Jericho to AEW (for now).
> 
> Things feel so weird, after Punk left they started to rebuild with TS and Bray.. in the last 12 months they've lost 2 of the 3 big players they had planned to be the big players for the company for the next decade. Wyatt was another who was seen on that level and he's been buried 6 foot under, isn't even on TV anymore and who knows when he's back. The WWE did these 4 no favors with their booking.


Wyatt :mj2 

4 years ago I genuinely believed Wyatt would be one of the top 5 guys in the company for years to come, what a tragic waste. Another one who would probably benefit from going elsewhere, he’s not a proper feud for about a year!!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

He should leave WWE and start wrestling for every single indy promotion in every match on their cards and change his name to Dean Spambrose.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

If Bray were the next to leave, I wouldn't be shocked. 

VERY interesting times ahead, boys and girls.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

I doubt hes going to another company, the guy looks tired out, he's probably lost passion in thr business with how shit this feud's been booked.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Saw this coming to be honest, ever since that match with Brock Lesner at Wrestlemania the guy just looked like he was half assing everything. As time went on he just looked unmotivated. And don;t get me started on his latest heel run, even as a fan of Ambrose myself that whole thing stunk. 

I kind of thought in the back of my mind he would eventually leave, I always had the feeling he would but it was always that voice you try to silence, the same type of voice that tells you all these other crazy ideas that you shrug off.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Now it makes sense why he was eliminated so quickly in the Rumble and why he got punched by Nia Jax.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Not shocking because we've seen him misused for months but still shocking cause he was still a top 10 talent in the company. 

If he ends up in AEW then the hype train can begin as to how many fed up talents will jump for a better situation. I hope the guy isn't done and can be reborn.


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

Please go to AEW. Could you imagine!!! He could start a chain of events of other disgruntled WWE talent. 

Does WWE own the Dean Ambrose name? He would have to go in as Moxley.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Did NOT see that coming. Very good for him if this is true. It’s extremely sad and unfortunate that someone is LITERALLY driven to this point because the writing staff is so stubborn and doesn’t let them do their thing. I guess him phoning it in since his return was legit a result of just being done. This should’ve NEVER gotten to this point. Period. Glad he’s sticking to his guns after all this time, though. No amount of money can keep holding you down if you’re just not happy. Yet another reason to tune into AEW. Jon Moxley will get a true ovation when he decides to walk into that territory.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Why does everyone think that Nia is wrestling dean? Has Meltzer said something? Or is this just hysteria?


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Not as shocking as it would of been say 4 months ago but the WWE have completely screwed up Dean's highly anticipated heel turn and every week that passes, he loses more of a reaction from the audience. 

Seth vs Dean could of been WWE's hottest angle to Wrestlemania, for the Universal Championship to (e.g Rollins wins Rumble, Dean makes it to final 4, Lesnar eliminates Strowman after a confrontation backstage, Ambrose wins title at EC/Fast Lane due to Strowman costing Brock.) Instead, their big 1 v1 match at TLC was wasted, when it should of easily been TLC instead of Strowman vs Corbin, and now fizzled out. 

Can see Ambrose going to AEW or maybe Impact, but most likely AEW as they do need a roster and an Insane heel Ambrose would be a instant top 3 main eventer for them.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

I thought something was up when he got dominated in that final sequence and pinned clean last night. And then the Nia thing on top of that. Wow.


----------



## jordyjames26 (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

It's a work. He'll attack Nia Jax in a sadistic way causing authority figure HHH to come at him with lost potential you're nothing spill. I'll have you working bingo halls shick leading to a wrestlemania match. 

Sent from my SM-A300Y using Tapatalk


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

As someone who wasn't planning on watching AEW but WILL if Ambrose goes there, I'd imagine I'm not the only one which would make this a big get for AEW. 

I'll gladly follow Ambrose over considering he's the one that got me back into the WWE. I remember hearing about this "Shield" group and decided to give it a look. Was instantly drawn in by Ambrose's character. Hopefully they work something out and he sticks around with some creative freedom, but if not and he heads to AEW, I'll sure as shit be watching.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

DeeGuy said:


> Wyatt :mj2
> 
> 4 years ago I genuinely believed Wyatt would be one of the top 5 guys in the company for years to come, what a tragic waste. Another one who would probably benefit from going elsewhere, he’s not a proper feud for about a year!!


I’ve LONG been crying about Bray. It’s just sad that these guys who can give you the most compelling stories with that microphone have been reduced to this. Hopefully Samoa Joe does the same, granted I think he’d just be done altogether when he decides not to resign.

As for Ambrose, he’s only 33. He has so much time left. Plus, keep in mind that this decision could also still change. The end of April is 3 months away. If they really want to keep him they could come to an agreement in that time but it would definitely require WWE to let go of some power backstage. We will see in the coming weeks what will happen for him.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



TommyWCECM said:


> Why does everyone think that Nia is wrestling dean? Has Meltzer said something? Or is this just hysteria?


Based on Nia attacking him from behind last night. Can easily see them doing that match as a way to "humiliate" Ambrose.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



ellthom said:


> Saw this coming to be honest, ever since that match with Brock Lesner at Wrestlemania the guy just looked like he was half assing everything. As time went on he just looked unmotivated. And don;t get me started on his latest heel run, even as a fan of Ambrose myself that whole thing stunk.
> 
> I kind of thought in the back of my mind he would eventually leave, I always had the feeling he would but it was always that voice you try to silence, the same type of voice that tells you all these other crazy ideas that you shrug off.



Well he's not happy it would seem, unmotivated because he doesn't like his character development and compared to Rollins and Reigns booking, he has been made to look like the weak link of the Shield. Even his self promoted angle with Mick Foley right at the start never happened for him.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

AEW on TNT said:


> A E W


So AEW is doing what Impact did years ago and signing ex WWE guys instead of findinf the hottest new indy stars?


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

I'd rather see him and leave and enjoy success elsewhere rather than do a CM Punk where he was so jaded and broken by the time he quit the WWE, he can't even be talked into indy appearances or make a comeback with AEW for example because it's more than obvious he won't be able to do the MMA/UFC stuff, not anymore anyway.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Roy Mustang said:


> Based on Nia attacking him from behind last night. Can easily see them doing that match as a way to "humiliate" Ambrose.


Despite outside appearances Nia doesn't have a penis. And she's wrestling in the chamber. So dean's motivation for interfering in a chamber is a hit to the back?

I think we should wait until nia actually challenges dean or WWE announces men can hit women before getting hysterical.

Remember Beth phoenix. She eliminated Khali and they weren't wrestling


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow fuck. This is AEWs for the taking. No wonder he is now in an angle with Nia Jax. Poor guy. Sad


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Christopher Near said:


> So AEW is doing what Impact did years ago and signing ex WWE guys instead of findinf the hottest new indy stars?


I wouldn't call 1/3 of the Shield and a former world champion your standard ex WWE guy if it came to it. 

Young enough to have years left in the business, a big enough name to be an instant main eventer up there with Jericho and Omega etc. Credible if given their main title. Perfect guy to help elevate their stars for the next five years in their development plan.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

So where does this leave Renee?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bradatar said:


> So where does this leave Renee?


On commentary


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

bradatar said:


> So where does this leave Renee?


I don’t see her leaving just because he’s leaving. I listen to her podcast quite a bit and with the way she describes his personality he truly doesn’t seem like the bitter type that’s going to force her to leave with him like Punk. However, I do hope that him leaving doesn’t make WWE turn on Renee. She shouldn’t be punished for his contract decision. Plus, she works like 2 days max a week, it would just mean he gets time to himself when she goes to RAW lol


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



bradatar said:


> So where does this leave Renee?


Probably remain in WWE, unless ESPN or some other network offer her a big contract then maybe she'll consider jumping ship


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

I'm glad. I've been frustrated with his direction since that Brock match at WM a few years ago. That match should've been badass but it was a superman squash. Hopefully he can go back to his Jon Moxley character with AEW or even New Japan.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

I sincerely hope that Dean Ambrose leaves. Vince McMahon has wasted enough of his time and talents. There comes a time when money isn't the ruler of your life and changes need to be made to find your peace and purpose. Ambrose returned from a life threatening injury and WWE still had no idea what to do with him. He was turned heel and that fizzled out quickly. The booking with him is a feature, not a bug. He's still in his prime years and has the ability to try his luck elsewhere. All my best to him.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Good for him, I'm sure the full timers are tired of being treated like they don't matter. That's what Vince gets for not pushing other talent outside of Brock and Roman.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



BRITLAND said:


> Probably remain in WWE, unless ESPN or some other network offer her a big contract then maybe she'll consider jumping ship


ESPN could make sense I guess. I just know with how petty WWE can be that she may not have the choice. She's already brutal on commentary and the higher ups have to see that too. If we see her phase away from the announce table I think the writing is on the wall then that she will leave.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


> This is what I'm worried about. I'm worried we're gonna lose him altogether and my favourite wrestler will just be gone. I don't want that to happen


I'm a CM Punk fan so I know how you feel :/ hang in there, Ambrose Girl.

I think this is great, Deano is one of my current favorites and it is really aggrivating to see how they book him. I'm an all around wrestling fan, not just WWE, I'll be watching AEW for sure. I hope he becomes a top star over there if he goes. They could have made his heel run monumental but they didn't, with DB on SDL, Raw could have made Ambrose just as great on Mondays. They fucked up big time.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Christopher Near said:


> So AEW is doing what Impact did years ago and signing ex WWE guys instead of findinf the hottest new indy stars?


Not even close to the same thing. Dean is still in his prime, the guys Impact was signing were 10-15 years past theirs. 

Totally different, nice try though.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

GOOD

More wrestlers should follow. If they're going to put you through creative hell, leave.
THEY HAVE OPTIONS NOW. AEW, New Japan etc etc.
Hell the Young Bucks probably make more just off selling merch than half WWE's roster does all year.

Can't wait to see these "WWE is the only game in town" marks watch their bullshit empire crumble.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

I guess I'm the only one who will miss his current character. I hope he takes elements of it wherever he goes

Man, I love Dean Ambrose. He's even taken the subpar material that he's been given and made me look forward to seeing him every week. I'll be so happy to see what he can do with the shackles off


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

He nearly died after having most matches a couple of years in a row

That must have made him lose a lot of his passion for wrestling


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> :lmao I got SHAT on a few weeks ago in the Ambrose fan thread for dare suggesting that he might go to AEW if they kept fucking him around. Lo and behold.* "He won't leave because he's with his friends" they said.*
> 
> Well, that makes WWE a little bit shittier than it already was.
> 
> ...


I know him and Roman are close, I'm just imagining if Roman came back, didn't renew his contract and joined Dean. :laugh:


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Roy Mustang said:


> Based on Nia attacking him from behind last night. Can easily see them doing that match as a way to "humiliate" Ambrose.


I think they're going to try and make Dean look as bad as possible on his way out. I think they'll go to extraordinary lengths. Vince is shook by AEW. Dean Ambrose would be an incredibly high profile pick up for them. This ain't no Dolph Ziggler. This is more like Hall and Nash. 

But how much of that aura is gone if he comes in as the guy who got squashed by Nia Jax at Wrestlemania? I'm worried about what Vince is planning


----------



## phenom64 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

I can see where Ambrose (Or I guess we can start referring to him as Jon Moxley in a few months) is coming from with his frustration. If you check out any of his pre-WWE stuff he's pretty different from Ambrose that we've been seeing for the most part over the last few years. 

I also wonder if he might just leave wrestling altogether.


----------



## CM~WILDCATfan (Sep 7, 2011)

He’s better off with out this trash company.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

I have never been a fan of Ambrose but WWE did a very poor job with him and they got this coming. I'm never been very interested in him but even then it was obvious he had more potential than what they let us see.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



King Jesus said:


> I think they're going to try and make Dean look as bad as possible on his way out. I think they'll go to extraordinary lengths. Vince is shook by AEW. Dean Ambrose would be an incredibly high profile pick up for them. This ain't no Dolph Ziggler. This is more like Hall and Nash.
> 
> But how much of that aura is gone if he comes in as the guy who got squashed by Nia Jax at Wrestlemania? I'm worried about what Vince is planning


I mean I am bothered cause I hate Nia Jax. We will see but I think most people would be smart enough to see through it


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Miss Sally said:


> I know him and Roman are close, I'm just imagining if Roman came back, didn't renew his contract and joined Dean. :laugh:


I think The Rock may have gotten to Roman, or at least I hope so about changing careers. There is nothing left for him to accomplish in the WWE except to have one last final run to neatly put his WWE career to bed. Reigns has headlined Mania, gotten accolades and been booed out of most buildings. The possibility of being cheered due to sympathy doesn't seem like enough for me given his health concerns. I know Roman was pushed to the moon but his booking was crap most of the time. These guys should be spending their prime years thriving somewhere else, not making the most of creative's horrible angles. In about 3 years, Seth will probably be the last Shield member in WWE.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

This is honestly shocking if true. With the right booking, Dean Ambrose could've been FOTC. It's a shame how badly they misused him for the past couple of years.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

I just saw his segment with Nia Jax. Right before she interrupts him he says "Before I signed up with the WWE..."

if true, that allusion to his company status paired with this report makes this smell more like a work to me. I guess we'll find out as the weeks pass


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

I can't say i care, Dean's probably the highest profile name to be rumoured to be leaving but i don't think he's very talented anyway. His strikes are some of the worst the company as ever seen and i just don't enjoy any of his work.

I imagine someone of his standing on the main roster leaving will concern WWE slightly especially with potential competition on the horizon but AEW has absolutely no chance of rivalling WWE if it saddles itself with geeks like Ambrose, Ziggler and The Revival.


----------



## ScottyDawgg (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

I wish more wrestlers would do this. At this point joining WWE breaks careers more than it makes them. However, I would caution against wrestlers joining AEW. We haven’t seen what they will be like yet and it’s possible they will be just as bad.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

People assuming a lot about him joining AEW. For all we know, he may just leave the business altogether. If you've seen some of his interviews, he said he was a guy who, when he decides to leave, he's out for good.

He hasn't looked right since he came back. Forget the heel turn. Just no fire anymore.


----------



## Sonicyoot (Jan 29, 2019)

King Jesus said:


> I just saw his segment with Nia Jax. Right before she interrupts him he says "Before I signed up with the WWE..."
> 
> if true, that allusion to his company status paired with this report makes this smell more like a work to me. I guess we'll find out as the weeks pass


My thoughts exactly. Even before I read the report when he said “before I signed up with the WWE...”, I automatically thought he was going into a “unhappy worker” angle.

I can’t imagine him feuding with Nia because isn’t she and Tamina already in the women’s tag team angle?

If this report is indeed a work then I can see it leading to a HHH match at mania, which HHH is notorious for losing these days to try & push his opponent.

I can’t imagine a WWE without the shield especially after they have invested so much into the stable. I guess we’ll see what happens next week.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Never found his character remotely interesting, and don't find his ring work unique either. If I never have to see another one of his silly rebound lariats, it will be too soon.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Sonicyoot said:


> My thoughts exactly. Even before I read the report when he said “before I signed up with the WWE...”, I automatically thought he was going into a “unhappy worker” angle.
> 
> I can’t imagine him feuding with Nia because isn’t she and Tamina already in the women’s tag team angle?
> 
> ...


It's not a work. multiple sources reporting this now.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Good for Ambrose, about damn time. He's been booked like sh*t for what seems like forever, not to mention his extremely disappointing heel run.

AEW World Champion, incoming.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Sonicyoot said:


> My thoughts exactly. Even before I read the report when he said “before I signed up with the WWE...”, I automatically thought he was going into a “unhappy worker” angle.
> 
> I can’t imagine him feuding with Nia because isn’t she and Tamina already in the women’s tag team angle?
> 
> ...


Yeah they'll probably break the fourth wall a couple of times, maybe give him a pipebomb segment and then do the HHH match at Wrestlemania and then back to normal 



SavoySuit said:


> It's not a work. multiple sources reporting this now.


Lol, and?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

I KNEW he looked lackluster...but I assumed he was marking time til changing over to Smackdown. 

Let's face it, creative threw him under the bus with terrible, "hokey" ideas. They've done it to others but many of them don't have anywhere to go to make that kind of money. At this point, Ambrose doesn't need their money as he has enough. WWE creative is inept as proof witness how Cody Rhodes, McIntyre, etc. have improved in every way while away from it. 

Vince hires hackneyed Hollyweird writers and college grads who have never even seen a wrestling match. They have zero knowledge of the impact of terrible decisions to a wrestler's career. Look at how they're dropping the ball on roughly 90% of the roster right now? It's embarrassing TV where you're ashamed someone will see you watching it. If I were Vince? I'd frequent every single wrestling forum out there and hire from that. I've seen tons of better ideas there than anything I've seen on screen.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Well you know what's the whole thing about news, you don't know whats true what's false and what's a work

Case in point Dolph Zigger's been leaving for the past 5 years and Big Show's been retiring for about the same amount of time


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

WWE is aimed largely at kids, there’s always going to be “hokey” shit. Ambrose knew what he was getting himself into...


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Shadowcran said:


> It's embarrassing TV where you're ashamed someone will see you watching it.


I'm more embarrassed watching Ambrose's strikes than anything creative have saddled him with.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Good for Ambrose, about damn time. He's been booked like sh*t for what seems like forever, not to mention his extremely disappointing heel run.
> 
> AEW World Champion, incoming.


I don't even know if he would go there or what he would do, if anything, after leaving. But just for hypotheticals, let's say does go to AEW.

Brother, hook Omega vs. Ambrose (Moxley) to my veins.



King Jesus said:


> Yeah they'll probably break the fourth wall a couple of times, maybe give him a pipebomb segment and then do the HHH match at Wrestlemania and then back to normal
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, and?


Look if that all turns out to be true and I eat crow, I would love that. But at this moment in time I believe far more that he's headed for a humiliating loss to Nia Jax than a Mania match against HHH.

And if there's one thing that would make my blood boil, is seeing my #1 guy having to go through that given how they've relied upon him over the years.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



King Jesus said:


> Lol, and?


and what? I wasn't responding to you.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

great news. WWE gave him everything but Ambrose failed...Horrible heel, horrible champ...decent babyface tho...i guess. hopefully he takes renee with him.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



SavoySuit said:


> and what? I wasn't responding to you.


Lol do you know how forums work? Your point was still bad. "Multiple sources are reporting this" so what


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



King Jesus said:


> Lol do you know how forums work? Your point was still bad. "Multiple sources are reporting this" so what


According to the real Donnie it is a credible source who reported it first. Someone who very rarely reports on something unless he is sure. Plus with the way he has performed recently I think he is done. If I am being worked and Ambrose gets a match with HHH cool but I think he is done


----------



## Terminus (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Good for him! Fuck this company and the idiots that run it and the even bigger idiots that waste their money on it. Wish everyone would just pack up and leave


----------



## Life010 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

This would be huge for AEW if they try to sign him, Dean is a household fan with a fanbase who follows him.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

It's sad to hear if it is in fact true. I've never been a fan of Dean so if he does leave then i'll not really care or miss him at all.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Good for him. Jon Moxley in AEW will be amazing.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Is that why he's going to feud and possibly lose against Nia Jax? is he being punished because he will leave? Well, i never liked Ambrose too much but he doesn't deserve this.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Life010 said:


> Dean is a household fan with a fanbase who follows him.


If Dean is a household fan, can I use him during the hot summer months?


----------



## utvolzac (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

My biggest takeaway from this is hopefully Renee goes with him and I don’t have to listen to her godawful commentary anymore.

If he goes to AEW, I’ll be mildly interested now. I had zero interest in it before after I heard Stardust and the Young Bucks were heading creative, I figured it would be a glorified Indy promotion.

Never been interested in Kenny Omega even a little bit, and I despise the Young Bucks spot monkey flippy shit. But Ambrose doing Moxley promos without the WWE filter, I’m interested.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Roy Mustang said:


> According to the real Donnie it is a credible source who reported it first. Someone who very rarely reports on something unless he is sure. Plus with the way he has performed recently I think he is done. If I am being worked and Ambrose gets a match with HHH cool but I think he is done


Maybe a retirement match at WM vs HHH. but knowing WWE, he will be against Nia Jaxx and Dean will say if i can't be a woman I will quit


----------



## Broken Bone (Jul 17, 2018)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

The same shit was said about Bryan some months ago and he is still there so... Unless it happens in front of my eyes those are senseless rumors only.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

It's not I watch the shows, but have for fucking sure that's another reason I won't anymore.

I hope Roman gets healthy fast but stays in hollywood. 

Push your fucking divas now.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Wow what a damn shame. Another guy with potential thru the roof completely wasted. He had Austin level potential after the initial Shield split. They wanted it for a Roman but Dean was who the crowd wanted and that first feud with Seth was white hot. At that MITB he was as over as anyone we’ve seen in the last 10-15 years. And then they had that awesome lumberjack match. Damn. WWE (un)creative strikes again. 

AEW gets their legit main event guy. He will work well with Hangman.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Broken Bone said:


> The same shit was said about Bryan some months ago and he is still there so... Unless it happens in front of my eyes those are senseless rumors only.


Id say its true with Ambrose since you can tell for the past year or more, he stopped giving a shit.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

It's quite sad for me that the most I enjoyed Ambrose on the main roster was when it was him and Ellsworth.

Get to AEW so we can get Omega vs sick sadistic Moxley.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Wow. 

Can't say I blame him. I'm guessing the piss poor way his heel run was handled was the straw that broke the camels back. The dude has been criminally underutilized for a long time now. 

While it's still sad to see him leave (WWE is worse off without him), I hope he's able to find what he's looking for wherever he ends up. 

Another thought. With this news going viral, this could seriously undermine the WrestleMania season. I can imagine segments being hijacked with Ambrose chants. Wouldn't be shocked if he made a public statement denying it, even if it is true. WWE won't be happy that this got out.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Ambrose after the E podcast would be a great listen.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Take back every thing I said. Just watched the Raw segment with Ambrose fully. These guys are obviously trying to manufacture something with Ambrose like Punk's 2011 run. Ambrose is going nowhere.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



oleanderson89 said:


> Take back every thing I said. Just watched the Raw segment with Ambrose fully. These guys are obviously trying to manufacture something with Ambrose like Punk's 2011 run. Ambrose is going nowhere.


Difference between Punk then and Ambrose now is Ambrose has somewhere to go that can pay him WWE money with less dates.

Ambrose contract is expiring at the perfect time.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



birthday_massacre said:


> Difference between Punk then and Ambrose now is Ambrose has somewhere to go that can pay him WWE money with less dates.
> 
> Ambrose contract is expiring at the perfect time.


I don't think he is going to take that gamble. Most WWE employees will wait out and see how steady AEW is before making the jump. I see AEW signing guys from Impact and Japan. Probably some lower card WWE guys at the most.


----------



## Life010 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



oleanderson89 said:


> I don't think he is going to take that gamble. Most WWE employees will wait out and see how steady AEW is before making the jump. I see AEW signing guys from Impact and Japan. Probably some lower card WWE guys at the most.


Khan, the Bucks and Cody already said that AEW will be here for the coming 5 years, they have the financial backing to do so. Why would Dean not grab that chance to reinvent himself, work lesser dates, have healthcare and earn more money?


----------



## Piper's Pit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

If this is true then Dean will go down as yet another missed opportunity to create a true star/FOTC. 

2014-15 Ambrose was getting big reactions from the crowd after the Shield broke up, his anti authority wildman gimmick was just what the fans wanted. The potential was there, the timing was right and the fans were ready but as with so many others before and since all his momentum was squandered by terrible booking whether intentionally or through incompetence we'll likely never know.


----------



## Broken Bone (Jul 17, 2018)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



birthday_massacre said:


> Id say its true with Ambrose since you can tell for the past year or more, he stopped giving a shit.


What do you mean by "stopped giving a shit"? I hardly see anything that he has done to prove that point.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



King Jesus said:


> I think they're going to try and make Dean look as bad as possible on his way out. I think they'll go to extraordinary lengths. Vince is shook by AEW. Dean Ambrose would be an incredibly high profile pick up for them. This ain't no Dolph Ziggler. This is more like Hall and Nash.
> 
> But how much of that aura is gone if he comes in as the guy who got squashed by Nia Jax at Wrestlemania? I'm worried about what Vince is planning


On that note, here's what I wonder. We know if he just stops showing up they'll freeze his contract, but what if he shows up but simply refuses to do the Nia Jax stuff? Don't the wrestlers have the right to say no to these ideas?


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



ForYourOwnGood said:


> On that note, here's what I wonder. We know if he just stops showing up they'll freeze his contract, but what if he shows up but simply refuses to do the Nia Jax stuff? Don't the wrestlers have the right to say no to these ideas?


I'd imagine turning up and refusing to do as you're told is the same as not turning up at all.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Life010 said:


> Khan, the Bucks and Cody already said that AEW will be here for the coming 5 years, they have the financial backing to do so. Why would Dean not grab that chance to reinvent himself, work lesser dates, have healthcare and earn more money?


He would but we are just speculating here. To me it seems like all this is part of an angle. The whole segment on Raw with him felt like they were trying to do something with him.


----------



## Rathburn_Sally (Oct 19, 2012)

ColonelLanda said:


> I’m really excited for you guys who are new to this. Old ways are returning.
> 
> AEW is real people. Options are real.
> 
> Going to be a fun year


I agree! For those who missed out on The Monday Night Wars by only relying on YouTube videos, old newsletters, or the network, and never experienced the craziness in real time. Get ready... I have a feeling another wild ride is about to happen.....


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Oh when the guy wants to leave suddenly the forum loves him?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

_*As a Shield fan of the three men, I am so heartbroken by this news. I knew he was unhappy after that podcast with Austin. This all makes sense now. It's heartbreaking that this guy was jerked around many times and had the rug pulled from him when he was red hot many times. Recently his heel turn feud with Rollins probably did it. He probably had ideas with Seth on how to make their feud fresh and new like a gem. As a Dean fan it is going to be hard for me to see the guy leave the WWE. However, I will follow him wherever he goes. Where he goes, I go with him. I love him and will always support his decision. Way to go Vince, you fucked another guys passion because of your senile brain. Jon Moxley I will be waiting for you in AEW. :mj2*_


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Dean Ambrose turned down new contract*

PWInsider has picked up on this story 


PWInsider.com sources have independently confirmed that Ambrose was offered a new, five year contract worth a little over seven figures per year, but turned the deal down. The news that Ambrose had given notice had been kept very quiet during last night's Raw taping but began to spread among wrestlers after the show was over. One source categorized the move as Ambrose being able to "do what he wants" as he doesn't live an expensive lifestyle and has made great money over his WWE run. 

https://pwinsider.com/article/123661/top-wwe-star-gives-notice.html?p=1


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Man...if true, this bums me the fuck out. I thought Dean killed it last night and I was excited where they were going to go with him for the first time in a long time. But hey, I will never fault someone for knowing their value and not budging on it. This could work out for him.

On the other end, I read about 25 reports over the years about Ziggler's impending departure and he's still hanging out. So im not going to take this as the Book of Mormon just yet.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Maybe Ambrose should hit the gym more. Add 25lbs of Muscle and maybe the writers can come up with believable storylines for him.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

I love wwe thinking that he would want to get locked down for 5 years doing the crap hes doing.

if he hasnt been an idiot and looked after his money then he doesnt have to grind in a job he doesnt like anymore 

Good luck to him.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> :lmao I got SHAT on a few weeks ago in the Ambrose fan thread for dare suggesting that he might go to AEW if they kept fucking him around. Lo and behold. "He won't leave because he's with his friends" they said.
> 
> Well, that makes WWE a little bit shittier than it already was.
> 
> ...


I think that's the main talking point, even tho Ambrose isn't presented as a top star, he's integral to The Shield story arc, and we all know WWE can stop beating themselves off to that.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Good for him. WWE was ruining him.


----------



## The Frisky (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Good for him. I'm glad he's leaving this shit company.

See you in AEW buddy.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Roy Mustang said:


> According to the real Donnie it is a credible source who reported it first. Someone who very rarely reports on something unless he is sure. Plus with the way he has performed recently I think he is done. If I am being worked and Ambrose gets a match with HHH cool but I think he is done


I certainly hope it's true but I can't get over the "before I signed up with the WWE" line. But if the source is this credible then that's interesting, but it could still be Dean and the WWE playing games

It certainly wouldn't be the first time that fans knew well in advance that a wrestler was leaving. Goldberg and Lesnar probably being the two best examples 

If it's true, it's been a long time coming and I can't wait to see what he does next. Wish we could fast forward to the Raw after Mania 

For now I'm still expecting this to become more and mor of a "disgruntled veteran" storyline as the weeks go on 


ForYourOwnGood said:


> On that note, here's what I wonder. We know if he just stops showing up they'll freeze his contract, but what if he shows up but simply refuses to do the Nia Jax stuff? Don't the wrestlers have the right to say no to these ideas?


I'm sure they could sue his ass off. Imagine if Josh Brolin was on the set of Avengers saw the script and then said "yeah no thanks, Thanos is gonna kill 100% of the characters not 50%" and just shutdown and held up the whole production schedule. He'd be in court for the next two years


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

I´m not gonna miss him. Maybe he´s better as Jon Moxley, I don´t know as I´ve only seen him in WWE.. And the "Lunatic fringe" (cringe) never really did anything for me.
In fact, if he really quits, then maybe WWE can shut up about SHIELD whenever one of the remaining members are on TV.


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

So would fans boo Ambrose as they did Goldberg or possibly Ronda if the leaving is true?


----------



## stevie888 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Can understand his frustration - his heel run has really stalled quickly tho and the storelines/scripting really doesn’t help for sure. It’s a mixture of him and the company I would say, you can’t just blame WWE soley.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

everyone being worked makes me happy

im calling it right now. This is 100% a work. There is NO way Ambrose is leaving THAT type of money on the table and being booked as a legit top 5 guy beause he doesn't like his characters promos (which haven't been THAT bad). Maybe i'll be wrong but i think this is playing into an angle


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Good for him.


----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Just realized he entered at the cursed no.14th spot in the rumble match.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

You gotta take the report with a big grain of salt, but if true good for him. WWE has misused him for years. It’ll be good to see him go somewhere he’s both appreciated and used properly.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Jon Moxley in AEW :mark:

Moxley vs Janela :sodone


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

I sure hope so. WWE has fucked him time and time again. I hope he goes to AEW and they let him be himself. Give me Jon Moxley vs Kenny Omega and I'll be over the moon.


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Undertaker23RKO said:


> I sure hope so. WWE has fucked him time and time again. I hope he goes to AEW and they let him be himself. Give me Jon Moxley vs Kenny Omega and I'll be over the moon.


I think he fucked himself over on Austin's podcast. He was never the same after. What a shame.


----------



## ben laddie (Jan 29, 2019)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

anyone else noticed how ambrose has shown an increase in muscle size??


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Taroostyles said:


> Christopher Near said:
> 
> 
> > So AEW is doing what Impact did years ago and signing ex WWE guys instead of findinf the hottest new indy stars?
> ...




Damian Sandow? Justin Gabriel?


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Christopher Near said:


> Damian Sandow? Justin Gabriel?


A guy who couldn't get on TV and another who was most popular as a stunt double?


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Christopher Near said:
> 
> 
> > Damian Sandow? Justin Gabriel?
> ...


My point is i hope AEW doesn't pick up random WWE midcarders and hotshot them to main event status just to stick it to WWE


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

HOLY FUCKIN SHIT. Ambrose to AEW is gonna be fucking HUGE. I don't want AEW just signing all WWE people but not signing Ambrose would be a bad idea. 

FUCK VINCE MCMAHON.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Christopher Near said:


> My point is i hope AEW doesn't pick up random WWE midcarders and hotshot them to main event status just to stick it to WWE


If you have a chance to jump on Dean Ambrose, you take it. Simple as that. There is no evidence of AEW becoming TNA.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

If it's true, that's a pretty damn big blow to WWE. We can crap on Ambrose all we want, but he's apart of one of WWE's biggest Faction's ever and is one of the legit top star's WWE have. The crowd's love him. Sure he's been booked like crap compared to Rollins and Reigns. But don't tell me WWE ain't angry he's leaving.

If he has plan's to wrestle with AEW, that's a big signing if they get him. The guy is a full time main eventer/upper mid card guy, part of the Shield and still not at his peak. It be a massive statement. 

I don't think Ambrose is the type of guy who cares about the big money and fame. He's all about his own happiness and no matter who he works for if he isn't feeling it, he pack his bags and go. Good luck to him whatever he does.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

If Ambrose, Almas, The Revival, and New Day ALL leave for AEW, then DAMN. They better keep Becky Lynch happy. Inserting Charlotte into the WM main event and having her win would probably send her packing too. It would be blatant disrespect and a "Fuck you for getting over without our permission" to Becky.

2019 IS GONNA BE FUCKIN GREAT YEAR FOR US WRESTLING FANS. Get the popcorn ready boys.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



prosperwithdeen said:


> HOLY FUCKIN SHIT. Ambrose to AEW is gonna be fucking HUGE. I don't want AEW just signing all WWE people but not signing Ambrose would be a bad idea.
> 
> FUCK VINCE MCMAHON.


For me, if it's a big main eventer or upper mid card guy still in their prime's or a underused talent who is awesome if booked right. Then AEW should sign them up. As long as it isn't turned into a retirement ground for has been's in WWE who can't be bothered to work and just want a easy pay day then i agree.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

So does that mean Renee Young will be leaving commentary? When is her contract up?


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

I feel sad for the never was heel Ambrose in WWE, but they have thrown nothing but poor booking at him left and right and you can tell it has killed his passion and drive something fierce. Hiring a guy based off of his promos and then forcing him to be a character he was never meant to be for 6 damn years, is some of the stupidest shit. Good for him for leaving. Let's just hope they don't spend the next several months trying to turn him into a massive joke.

I've been on the fence about AEW (in terms of if it's grabbing me), but an unscripted Moxley version of him would have me 100% sold.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Christopher Near said:


> So AEW is doing what Impact did years ago and signing ex WWE guys instead of findinf the hottest new indy stars?


What's stopping them from doing both?


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Jericho: left
Ambrose: leaving
Reigns: has cancer
JJ: broken neck

Styles, Lesnar, Heyman, Lynch: still employed


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Undertaker23RKO said:


> A guy who couldn't get on TV and another who was most popular as a stunt double?


Mr. Kennedy?

But I do disagree with his point. AEW is very clearly not Impact. Its not run by old timers or owned by a clueless person.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Christopher Near said:
> 
> 
> > So AEW is doing what Impact did years ago and signing ex WWE guys instead of findinf the hottest new indy stars?
> ...



Nothing


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

I honestly think this is just the WWE working everyone. 
Or he will get offered more money.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



King Jesus said:


> Lol do you know how forums work? Your point was still bad. "Multiple sources are reporting this" so what


How old are you? Do you understand how a response works?

Someone wrote that they think it may be a work. I wrote that it doesn't seem so, as multiple places are reporting on this... which would not be the case if it was a work.

Go back to bed.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Thinking on this more, and I would bet money that it's just build up for a big match with Triple H at Wrestlemania. 
Nothing sells anti-authority like threatening to leave the company.


----------



## southshield (Jul 10, 2017)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Kind of funny to see the responses about AEW signing Ambrose as a castoff when last night RAW had HHH, Jeff Jarrett, Road Dog, and Kurt Angle as part of their show in 2019...


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Massive loss to WWE if Ambrose ends up leaving. He's stupidly talented and it's disappointing that he couldn't be treated better creatively, partly I think due to the sheer size and scope of the WWE machine. Some talents just get left in the cracks while others get the spotlight, and it's impossible to keep everyone happy.

I wouldn't be surprised if Vince gives Dean whatever he apparently wants, and probably a bunch of other perks. I know it says Ambrose allegedly doesn't want to re-negotiate, but don't think they're not gonna make a big play to keep him. Vince is the same guy who has talked guys like HBK and Austin "down off the ledge", so there's always at least a chance that they come to an amicable agreement.

Still, with AEW in the wings and all the excitement surrounding it, there does seem to be at least another option for wrestlers. If they landed Ambrose, it'd be a huge get because Dean is still relatively young at 33 years old and arguably hasn't even hit his peak yet. I hope AEW doesn't become the land of "former Vince guys" like WCW became, but there's no arguing that Ambrose would be a major acquisition.

But if Dean is as unhappy as these reports claim, I could also see him just taking time off from the business in general before deciding what he wants.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

If this gets Renee off commentary soon i'm all for it.


Edit: Could be a work too not gonna lie.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Christopher Near said:


> My point is i hope AEW doesn't pick up random WWE midcarders and hotshot them to main event status just to stick it to WWE


They don't have to hotshot them to the top -- just give them a stage to perform as they want to perform, not as a bunch of failed sitcom writer flunked script them to be. Ambrose/Moxley unleashed oughtta be gold, whether he's carrying a strap or not.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Christopher Near said:
> 
> 
> > My point is i hope AEW doesn't pick up random WWE midcarders and hotshot them to main event status just to stick it to WWE
> ...


I agree with that


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

It's a work.
If it's not, I hope he uses the name Dean Moxley outside of the WWE.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Yeah I've been saying for weeks that the last thing AEW should do would be to take jobbers like Ziggler (who I love) and make them main eventers.

Ambrose is different though. He's a former WWE Champion, he's wrestled Brock Lesnar at Wrestlemania, he's at the age where most wrestlers enter their prime years and he was a member of the SHIELD during what has been the SHIELD era for the last like 5 years. This isn't like TNA getting Christian, this is like WCW getting Hall and Nash


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

In the end some people don’t get that for creative types, money isn’t everything

That is the reason some developers turn down jobs at big publishers to do their own games or some comic creators do Image creator owned comics above DC or Marvel

Creative guys / gals like to ‘create’ without shacles - money is not the end goal.

So, not shocked by this speculation at all


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

I just watched the segment with Dean-Seth-HHH.
I think this is all a work. I think they're building between Dean-HHH at WM35. Nothing to do with Nia. Nia is typical WWE pandering.
They'll continue to treat Dean as a top guy.

I guess we'll have to wait & see but this, to me, seems like a work.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Y.2.J said:


> I just watched the segment with Dean-Seth-HHH.
> I think this is all a work. I think they're building between Dean-HHH at WM35. Nothing to do with Nia. Nia is typical WWE pandering.
> They'll continue to treat Dean as a top guy.
> 
> I guess we'll have to wait & see but this, to me, seems like a work.


I agree.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Undertaker23RKO said:


> If you have a chance to jump on Dean Ambrose, you take it. Simple as that. There is no evidence of AEW becoming TNA.


There is no evidence of AEW becoming anything. They haven't run a single show.



King Jesus said:


> Yeah I've been saying for weeks that the last thing AEW should do would be to take jobbers like Ziggler (who I love) and make them main eventers.
> 
> Ambrose is different though. He's a former WWE Champion, he's wrestled Brock Lesnar at Wrestlemania, he's at the age where most wrestlers enter their prime years and he was a member of the SHIELD during what has been the SHIELD era for the last like 5 years. This isn't like TNA getting Christian, this is like WCW getting Hall and Nash


So he's going to be a burden to the company and handcuff them monetarily and creatively for the next five years while maybe driving business a little but still needing to be aligned with a true star to make any difference whatsoever. Sign him up that sounds like a great idea.

I wonder if he'll also angle to be the head booker and completely kill off a really hot act for no reason too.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Hope he is leaving. Overrated and has gotten way more than he deserved. His WWE Title run was one of the worst ever. I hope Renee heads out the door with him. Fingers crossed. 

As far as AEW goes, I'd stay clear of them right now until they actually run a show and you can see how it goes. They could come and go in a year, never know.


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Wouldnt be surprised either way. Makes a lot of sense to leave if AEW contracts are as good as people are claiming, plus his overselling the curb stomp and getting punked by Nia suggests he turned down the WWE contract. But it could just as easily be nothing, have to wait and see


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



zkorejo said:


> Mr. Kennedy?
> 
> But I do disagree with his point. AEW is very clearly not Impact. Its not run by old timers or owned by a clueless person.


So the last example was a decade ago and he was quite successful in TNA.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Would explain his shit booking lately. Hopefully it ends up being true, they've been jerking him around for years, would love to see him in AEW.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Saw this on Reddit, somebody listened to the Keller VIP hotline, seems like Dean isn't leaving wrestling, and he's not burnt out, he just wants more creative freedom. So that's good news at least!

It also warms my heart to see that he's professional and has no heat. That's my boy.



> Update from Wade Keller on the VIP hotline:
> 
> Dean has been creatively frustrated for a very long time and it boiled over recently
> 
> ...


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Ambrose Girl said:


> If Dean is that unmotivated, why hasn't he just pulled a Punk and walked out on his contract? I don't get it. He's voluntarily staying and allowing himself to be put in segments like the Nia one?


He doesn't want to get NEVILLE'D.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Thank fucking God. We all waited for his heel turn and I bet he did too. Just to be given...."Wow this city smells. Look at my shitty Bane cosplay with my gas mask that emphasizes this". Fucking awful. I'm surprised it took him this long tbh.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

This is great news. Fuck WWE. I've barely watched a show in over a year. If he joins AEW then it gives me even more reason to give that promotion a shot.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

I believe Dean will officially go down as one of the most misused talents of all time. I don't care how many titles he's won or how many shows he's main evented. They never gave us the character we were all waiting for and that's what matters the most.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

This explains why he’ll soon be buried by Nia Jax.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



V-Trigger said:


> He doesn't want to get NEVILLE'D.


Yeah, this close to his contract expiring he should just finish it out. Gonna suck though because he's gonna get booked like a comedy jobber for the next 2 months or so.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

:shocked:this is soooooooo unexpected


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Well I feel bad for his fans tbh he's been literally screwed left and right for a while now so it's a shame he's leaving so abruptly.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> In the end some people don’t get that for creative types, money isn’t everything
> 
> That is the reason some developers turn down jobs at big publishers to do their own games or some comic creators do Image creator owned comics above DC or Marvel
> 
> ...


Even then, money can still be the end goal. Why do some people think guys like Nash and Hogan always wanted creative control? Creative control and freedom are definitely about happiness, but they're about the money too


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Not a huge loss for the company


----------



## Lex Express 12 (Dec 1, 2011)

CesaroSwing said:


> Jericho: left
> Ambrose: leaving
> Reigns: has cancer
> JJ: broken neck
> ...


Wait.. whose JJ? Somebody broke their neck?


----------



## Jeripunk99 (Oct 16, 2017)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Thats what they get for having him throw popcorn at people among other stupid shit instead of letting him be a REAL insane lunatic / johnny moxley character

Dude should have been a deranged psycho heel his first 3-4 years and eventually turning organically into a anti hero

This company does nothing but shoot themselves in the balls.

Currently ruining guys like Roode and other with face gimmicks and holding back the push of legit starts like Joe and Andrade Cien Almas amongst many others


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Wow, I just saw a gif of that oversell of the Curbstomp from last night. :mj4

Yeah, he's definitely gone.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Usually most rumours are false, but there seems to be some validity to this one and it's not for the better.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Why is Ambrose aka Jonathan mad? He knew what WWE and especially Vince likes. If you're not big and have a great physique then you're not gonna get the best storylines. Its been known for 40+ years now. Instead of bitchin, how about using that energy and gain 25lbs of muscle in the gym!


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Lex Express 12 said:


> Wait.. whose JJ? Somebody broke their neck?


It's Jason Jordan.


----------



## southshield (Jul 10, 2017)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Isuzu said:


> Why is Ambrose aka Jonathan mad? He knew what WWE and especially Vince likes. If you're not big and have a great physique then you're not gonna get the best storylines. Its been known for 40+ years now. Instead of bitchin, how about using that energy and gain 25lbs of muscle in the gym!


How is he bitching? He isn't quitting, he isn't resigning, huge difference. You are right, that is exactly what Vince wants so when his contract is up he is leaving because he doesn't want to go in Vince's direction.


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Holy shit Dean is leaving WTF


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

That’s an interesting development.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Welcome to A E DUB DEAN AMBROSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Big Dog have mercy on us all.


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Renee will leave next just you watch


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

He's likely staying in the business @Ambrose Girl @Tyrion Lannister



> He described Ambrose as an artist who is creatively frustrated. He compared him to CM Punk and said in Punk’s case, he was burnt out, while Ambrose is just frustrated with his creative direction. Keller said he’s not looking to be finished with wrestling, and speculated that if AEW wasn’t an option, then he may not be leaving.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

if he does happen to leave i'll give him props, can always respect a man that leaves all that money behind in chase of actual happiness


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Wow apparently wwe investor relations getting flooded with emails from concerned investors according to peeps on twitter


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Chrome said:


> Yeah, this close to his contract expiring he should just finish it out. Gonna suck though because he's gonna get booked like a comedy jobber for the next 2 months or so.


he was booked as a comedy jobber during his US title run, what is the difference


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Donnie said:


> He's likely staying in the business @Ambrose Girl @Tyrion Lannister


I posted the details from the Keller VIP hotline a little bit ago so I knew 

And that’s why I love Dean so much. He knows what he wants but he’s not going to act like a douche on his way out. He’s classy and professional. He’s not throwing a tantrum and walking out, he’s finishing up his contract and doing what WWE asks of him. I have so much respect for him.

I’m just so pleased this likely means he’ll go elsewhere and I’ll still get to enjoy my boy (Y)


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

I would have never figured Ambrose to be that guy to do this but I love the mentality. If you want to go out do what you want, take that risk. Because if he's as good as I believe he is or as he believes he is, he's gonna kill it wherever he goes whether it's AEW, ROH, or wherever else.

And it'll get to that point where he controls his own destiny and he'll have WWE in the palm of his hand if he wanted to go back one day.

Now of course, as speculated, this could be a work. Maybe this gets him a big Mania match with someone like HHH. I don't believe that for a second though. I don't think we have a report this specific that just comes out and for WWE to be that smart to leak something like that. I think he's done, and I think they are going to humiliate him on the way out with this Nia thing. And again I say, fuck you for that after how much you've relied on him.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Shellyrocks said:


> Renee will leave next just you watch


Depends if she has something good in the pipeline. Espn still want her or big name TV presenting deal. She probably join him. Maybe she loves WWE, not every couple follows suit. She's in a good position within the company, and she's a booked a lot better then her hubby to be fair.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Jon Moxley/Dean Ambrose was an Indy Vanilla Midget... He came to the main roster and Vince booked him for:

World Heavyweight Champion
IC Champion (3x)
Tag Champion (2x)
US Champ
Money in The Bank winner

Underutilized?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Isuzu said:


> Jon Moxley/Dean Ambrose was an Indy Vanilla Midget... He came to the main roster and Vince booked him for:
> 
> World Heavyweight Champion
> IC Champion (3x)
> ...


He is over 6 foot. I don't think you know what a midget is


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Yoo Dean's selling in the Rollins match, fucking great.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Donnie said:


> He's likely staying in the business @Ambrose Girl @Tyrion Lannister


In Punk's case he was hurt/injured+not getting it properly treated, had his ideas jacked+given to others, and was constantly kept from being the number one star which just defeated him internally. Ambrose has just been creatively mismanaged/misused and abused. I can see where WWE killed Punk's interest for wrestling but didn't do the same for Ambrose; Ambrose could do better elsewhere and have fun. Punk just really badly needed to take a break and after being denied it when necessary he decided to take a permanent one.

Ambrose in AEW makes sense.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



birthday_massacre said:


> he was booked as a comedy jobber during his US title run, what is the difference


Yeah I know, which is why it makes sense that he's leaving. 



Ambrose Girl said:


> I posted the details from the Keller VIP hotline a little bit ago so I knew
> 
> And that’s why I love Dean so much. He knows what he wants but he’s not going to act like a douche on his way out. He’s classy and professional. He’s not throwing a tantrum and walking out, he’s finishing up his contract and doing what WWE asks of him. I have so much respect for him.
> 
> I’m just so pleased this likely means he’ll go elsewhere and I’ll still get to enjoy my boy (Y)


You'll probably have to change your name to Moxley girl or something. :lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Dean Ambrose being a midget :chlol

I'm calling it now, Braun Strowman will also be considered a midget soon.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Hope they can work something out but losing Ambrose would sting. Still I can see his concerns. Got to think there are others in the WWE who share his mindset.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Roy Mustang said:


> He is over 6 foot. I don't think you know what a midget is


If you ask Kevin Nash, it´s anyone who´s under 6 ft 10 in


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Isuzu said:


> Jon Moxley/Dean Ambrose was an Indy Vanilla Midget... He came to the main roster and Vince booked him for:
> 
> World Heavyweight Champion
> IC Champion (3x)
> ...


Dean is 6'4. Nowhere close to being a midget.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Maybe they can put that idiot Seth Rollins to good use, and have him talk Ambrose off the ledge and sign a new deal.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

He is really leaving, I am shocked :wtf


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090358137973104648
These petty fuckers are gonna job him to death aren't they? fpalm


----------



## Solarsonic (Aug 5, 2018)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Really sad to see him potentially go. I don't watch any other promotions besides WWE.


----------



## Nikjbax1 (Jan 29, 2019)

Making It Rain said:


> Isuzu said:
> 
> 
> > Jon Moxley/Dean Ambrose was an Indy godly wrestler... He came to the main roster and Vince booked him for:
> ...


No he’s not. I’m 6’1 and I’m taller then Dean in person but not by much.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Relevant:










If this pans out to be true, then good on Dean-O for essentially telling Vince to go fuck himself for being so limp-dicked about his booking. Hopefully Renee doesn't get punished for him leaving, though. :T


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Mordecay said:


> He is really leaving, I am shocked :wtf
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090358137973104648
> These petty fuckers are gonna job him to death aren't they? fpalm


 Can this be added to the OP @Ace[/MENTION]


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Definitely did not see that coming but I do not blame him. 

I've been a negative person in regards to Ambrose but I do feel a lot of that is the direction WWE took him in. 

I hope he can do a Cody and really move on in AEW.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Nikjbax1 said:


> Making It Rain said:
> 
> 
> > Isuzu said:
> ...


Has two posts. OK sure. Anyone who thinks Ambrose is a midget is troll or needs glasses more then I need them


----------



## ScottyDawgg (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

I don’t blame him.

If I was forced to take a shot up the bum on national tv, I’d leave the company too.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Who cares, he was one of the most boring and forgetable characters in the WWE. There was nothing special about him. He has zero charisma.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

WWE isn't going to be the same without him, have gotten use to seeing him on WWE TV for the last 6 years.

Feels odd when you lose a common fixture.

Since the news of him leaving has gotten out, maybe they wont bury him and will write him off TV.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Relevant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Renee will be fine, didn't ESPN wanted her? WWE needs her more than she needs WWE probably.


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Good for him. He's been capable of so much better material than they've given him in recent years, and he peaked with where they will allow him to go. It's unfortunate that he had a bust during his WWE Title reign, because he really could have had a better one had that Stone Cold interview not happened (and if his SummerSlam title defense wasn't against Dolph Ziggler).

Plus, as someone who thought he was the best of the Shield members (as a character, not in the ring, that's Seth), I'm glad he came out on top in the only Shield Triple Threat they ever did. I'd been dreading a rematch before Reigns had to leave.

He could be another Cody if he plays his cards right and never need to go back.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Mordecay said:


> I think Renee will be fine, didn't ESPN wanted her? WWE needs her more than she needs WWE probably.


 Renee turned down ESPN because of Dean. She's 100% leaving once she can and signing with ESPN and or AEW to be with Dean.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

WWE statement on Dean Ambrose: "Dean Ambrose (Jonathan Good) will not be renewing his contract with WWE when it expires in April. We are grateful and appreciative of all that Dean has given to WWE and our fans. We wish him well and hope that one day Dean will return to WWE.”


----------



## obli6154 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Mordecay said:


> He is really leaving, I am shocked :wtf
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090358137973104648
> These petty fuckers are gonna job him to death aren't they? fpalm


This is so odd that they would actually acknowledge it and send out a statement about it ahead of time. As far as I can remember they've never done this with anyone else that planned to leave...

Makes last nights segment with him even stranger, since it seemed like they were going for a whole "hes gonna drop a pipebomb and start shooting on the company" thing before Nia interrupted him. 

Also man is it gonna be awkward for the next two months when he has to go out there and cut promos/wrestle while everyone knows hes leaving now... :armfold


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



EMGESP said:


> Who cares, he was one of the most boring and forgetable characters in the WWE. There was nothing special about him. He has zero charisma.


Charisma was his main asset, actually. There's a reason why he was the mouthpiece in The Shield. Since the breakup, it's always been the way he was written. He was very charismatic before they made him "goofy ketchup and mustard guy."


----------



## Bratista (Jan 18, 2018)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

He'll go to AEW or Japan and probably do well for himself.
It's a shame because the guy does have talent, it's just that Vince has total mishandled him and his character since about 2015. Where Ambrose should have been rebellious, fearless babyface, he was presented as a gurning, cheesy goofball.
Where Ambrose should have been a bitter, psychotic, unhinged and dangerous heel, he was presented as a goofy, germaphobe, cowardly idiot who was about as intimidating as a toddler.
Vince really does need to fuck off and retire and let someone younger and better take over.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Given that statement by WWE, do they just keep Dean off TV until April or do they at least give him one last match at Mania? 

I don't blame him for leaving. Anyone could see how frustrated he's been with WWE, since his return in particular. Wish the best for him wherever his career takes him next.

Edit: I won't be surprised either if Renee pulls a Brandi Rhodes and asks for her release too. The commentary gig isn't exactly doing wonders for her. From what I've heard her say, she's got other projects she'd like to dabble in as well.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Mifune Jackson said:


> Charisma was his main asset, actually. There's a reason why he was the mouthpiece in The Shield. Since the breakup, it's always been the way he was written. He was very charismatic before they made him "goofy ketchup and mustard guy."


 Dean hated that hokey shit and he's leaving because he thinks he's above this shit. He's my got my respect for knowing his worth and choosing not putting up with that shit anymore for money.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

In b4 this ends up being a work.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Mordecay said:


> I think Renee will be fine, didn't ESPN wanted her? WWE needs her more than she needs WWE probably.


ESPN is cancer, but I wouldn't blame Renee for hightailing it either, considering her husband has valid grievances and because their current employer has a reputation for being petty enough to punish employees who don't fall in line to the very last minute detail.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

You'd imagine this would open the flood gates.

I never thought AEW would possibly get their hands on someone this big. I was thinking midcard at best, but Dean Ambrose :wow


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Probably the best move for all parties. Will be interested to see what NXT guy gets called up to Raw post Mania.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

WWE releasing the statement is the interesting thing for me. Change of tactics, respect for Dean or just reading too much into it? I'll be interested to see how they treat the next big name that goes, I assume a few have deals running out the same time as Dean's.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Well, there it is. This means only a few more months of Deano. This is still so surreal.

I hope he does get a Mania match, mainly cos I want to see him in person one last time. 

It seems that he’s leaving on good terms so that’s good though.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

So what does this mean regarding the promo Dean was cut off from starting yesterday? Was he going to pipebomb and they cut him off?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Wow, have they ever just publicly admitted a guy is leaving like that?

That’s, odd. Don’t get me wrong, there is no way this is a work for anyone thinking that. But for them to do this is so out of character for them.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Mordecay said:


> He is really leaving, I am shocked :wtf
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090358137973104648
> These petty fuckers are gonna job him to death aren't they? fpalm


Well duh. Why would they put someone who is leaving over the people who are staying? That's bad business and it's been the same since the territory days. In fact, the famous Luger/Brody shoot incident was because Luger wouldn't job despite leaving the territory. It's not petty nor is it fpalm worthy.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Let the speculation of this all being a work commence!


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



TD Stinger said:


> Wow, have they ever just publicly admitted a guy is leaving like that?
> 
> That’s, odd. Don’t get me wrong, there is no way this is a work for anyone thinking that. But for them to do this is so out of character for them.


I wonder if they already know he is going to New Japan and are happy with that as Vince doesn't see them as a threat on his shores. I said it earlier but it reminds me of when Christian decided to give it a crack elsewhere to make the next step, the door was always open for a return.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Wow, wonder if he's taking a break from wrestling as a whole or is going to AEW. Outside the initial Shield run, he never got his due despite winning the WWE title. Always looked at as background fodder to Reigns and Rollins.

Part of me thinks this is part of a storyline with HHH for WM35 as they teased a feud between them and then as Dean was about to drop a 'pipebomb' he was interrupted by Jax. WWE acknowledging a wrestler is leaving like this is very odd as well.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

BTW that is one of the nicest statements I’ve ever seen WWE give out about somebody leaving? I’ve never seen them say they’re grateful or that they hope the person returns before. High praise for Deano.

I really hope the Raw we just had wasn’t his last
appearance


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

wait a minute, why isnt the statement on WWE twiter or wwe.com? only meltzer the AEW shill got the statement?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

WWE will not release a statement like this. Expecting a good storyline here.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Have you ever met droves of fans who said.. said “Dean Ambrose is going to be there? We need tickets to the show!”


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Could be a storyline, its definitely a bit unusual


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Maybe﻿ I'm wrong, but when Dean speaks to hokey shit he doesn't like, I think of stuff like saying this town or that town are diseased, I think of him getting a fake vaccine to ﻿inoculate himself to the area he's going to, I think of the completely nonsensical booking of his heel turn on the night Roman revealed he had leukemia, I think of the announcers always referring to Dean as being "wacky" or "unhinged". I think of shit like how his rebound clothesline was called shit like the "wacky line." ﻿


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

If they book him vs Nia at Wrestlemania, his best bet is to do what Shawn did vs Hogan in 05 and oversell everything and make it look hokey and ridiculous


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Hopefully they turn him face before he leaves, this heel run has been garbage.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Hopefully if he shows up again he's given "You deserve better" chants the whole time.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

I hope this doesn't end up being just some elaborate work for an Ambrose/HHH match at Mania, because wrestling HHH in 2019 isn't really doing too much for Ambrose. Should've just done that in 2016 when Ambrose was one of the most over guys on Raw.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



MC said:


> Well duh. Why would they put someone who is leaving over the people who are staying? That's bad business and it's been the same since the territory days. In fact, the famous Luger/Brody shoot incident was because Luger wouldn't job despite leaving the territory. It's not petty nor is it fpalm worthy.


He should put someone over on his way out, but probably not Nia Jax like they have implied though, that is petty


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090373494993498117


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090373494993498117


so its a storyline...fuck.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*






I'm not surprised. They've completely botched his heel turn. He should have been THE GUY from the second he turned on Rollins. I mean, he turned on Seth the night Roman announced his sickness. ARE YOU KIDDING ME?! That was HUGE. Instead he's been a complete afterthought.

This is honestly a great thing. This is going to make others want to jump ship and create competition again. It's only gonna make WWE better in the long run, and other companies like AEW better. I can't wait.



Continuum said:


> so its a storyline...fuck.


They wouldn't say his real name if it was a storyline.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Kenny Omega Vs Jon Moxley as the headliner for Double or Nothing would be pretty insane.

Don't think they want to blow their load that quickly tho.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

This is a weird situation. I've been an "Internet wrestling fan" about as long as there's been a IWC, and I've never seen WWE do anything like this.

I don't believe it's a work. I do, however, believe that WWE are trying to make the best of a bad situation here in losing a big star like Ambrose. I think, based on this, that the Nia thing will get blown off- either next week on Raw or at Chamber/Fastlane- and Ambrose will get a decent Mania program to send him off.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



UniversalGleam said:


> when you say it like that....


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

That's kind of crazy, you usually don't hear them outright say "We hope that one day Dean will return to the WWE"


----------



## Styl1994 (Jul 24, 2018)

Maybe Heyman tires to get involved in the Lesnar - Rollins Match And Ambrose comes out to stop him.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

I fully expect whenever Ambrose is on TV from here on out, he is going to be a GIGANTIC Baby Face.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

do wwe usually announce contracts not being renewed? 

I dont think Ive ever seen wwe talk about guys not renewing contracts, they just announce when they actually leave. 

guess it could just be a storyline tbh, seems kinda odd unless wwe is just trying to stay ahead of the curve on the rumours.


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

This as well as his promo on Monday kinda makes me think this is all a storyline to try to turn Ambrose back face as well trying to make him a bigger star. I actually wouldn't be surprised if Ambrose somehow got in the WWE title match and left with the belt for a few months before returning. I can clearly see that I am not the only one that doesn't think that the WWE Announcing it this early is a little weird. 

If you believe all the reports about the Revival, why wouldn't they do that for a bigger star in Dean Ambrose. Tell him to give them until Mania to sort out his character and well if he is still unhappy than he can leave with any bad feelings. Is it really out of the question to think that this is just some long term storyline to really have Ambrose act like the madman he has been billed to be for so long by having an "Free Agent" Dean Ambrose attack WWE stars during shows?

Also people who saying that Renee will leave, why? Just because your husband isn't in the same place doesn't mean she is going to leave. She has a very good job and likely makes a decent bit at it too. I hate when people use the tagline "WWE needs her/him more than they need the WWE" because it's kinda bullshit line.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Wait. Do people actually think this is a work?

Oh...my....God...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

I knew something had to be up after last night and the Nia Jax bullshit. I even posted his should request his release because they shouldn't be treating a grand slam champion that way. Wonder if this means Renee will also follow him and leave when her contract expires?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

He's either leaving to go elsewhere or they have something really big planned for him. Good for him either way.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

This is the first time I think I've seen WWE announce someone leaving months in advance. Doesn't sound like Dean's leaving WWE with any bad blood and I think that's a good thing. This is being handled very professionally.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Well, it’s official. At least we got prior warning so I can prepare myself.

That statement sounds like WWE is genuinely upset to be losing him, but then he gets booked like he did on Raw?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

This is not a work.

Now why are WWE being this proactive about the situation and being so kind inf their statement? I don't know. Maybe they're just trying to get a jump on all of this and make the best of a bad situation for them. Maybe they're trying to make it as accommodating as possible for him to come back one day.

Again, I don't know. All I know is that if he's going to be on TV going forward, it's going to be awkward as hell if they don't acknowledge this on TV but the crowd does.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

I don't blame him. They had a slam dunk when they turned him heel and they ruined it just like they ruin everything. He should go and be happy.


----------



## Machismo88 (Jul 12, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

To be fair though his recent booking hasn't been the best, Vince has still given him a TONNE of opportunities & he has been involved in major programs for the last 6-7 years. People are way to quick to jump on the vince mcmahon hate band wagon. Rumors are also going to be going around like crazy with AEW around now, just like it did with WCW & TNA, I'll honestly believe it when it happens.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



TD Stinger said:


> Again, I don't know. All I know is that if he's going to be on TV going forward, it's going to be awkward as hell if they don't acknowledge this on TV but the crowd does.


News spreads fast. I'm sure he would get a lot, and I mean a lot, of Thank you chants every time he appears. Slight chance there would be AEW chants too. Not sure.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

People this is not a work, WWE has announced departures ahead of time multiple times before. They said the same for Wade Barrett and essentially CM Punk stop with this bullshit.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

I think WWE confirming it would make sense if they just take him off TV going forward.


----------



## Gurryman (Jan 29, 2019)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*


----------



## Jeripunk99 (Oct 16, 2017)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*


```

```



EMGESP said:


> Who cares, he was one of the most boring and forgetable characters in the WWE. There was nothing special about him. He has zero charisma.



Troll post? Dude oozes charisma...the E just wont let him do his thing


----------



## Joejustjoe66 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lincoln Burrows Junior

I hope he leaves, he may not be everyone’s cup of tea but this will wake the industry up. We are just used to this WWE or obscurity (to a degree) but history repeats itself. Exciting times


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Renee just posted a picture of Dean with the caption 



> This guy. The world is yours, my love. ❤ no guts no glory.


Guess that just further confirms this being true.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Zapato said:


> I wonder if they already know he is going to New Japan and are happy with that as Vince doesn't see them as a threat on his shores. I said it earlier but it reminds me of when Christian decided to give it a crack elsewhere to make the next step, the door was always open for a return.


Hes's not even supposed to talk to anyone else while he's still under contract, never mind commit to another promotion. If WWE had any suspicions of either, they'd have a case for contract tampering. I'm sure he may have had some informal chats with other parties about his options, but there'd be big problems if anybody caught wind that conversations were serious enough at this point for anybody to say he's headed to one promotion or another. So I think it's pretty safe to say that they don't know where he's going, other than not back to a WWE ring.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

Massive respect for Dean for doing this. I hope the best for him whenever he lands now or even if he decide to retire or take a break from wrestling.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

I have never been Dean's fan, never liked his wrestling style or his cringy character, but I have to admit that there's a lot of potential. He can kill it in AEW. The promos between him and guys like Omega or Daniels. Hardcore matches with Janela or Hangman, shit sounds good
:Tripslick


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

Wow.

WWE confirmed now. Wtf is going on.

Dean to AEW would be fucking insane.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Reggie Dunlop said:


> Hes's not even supposed to talk to anyone else while he's still under contract, never mind commit to another promotion. If WWE had any suspicions of either, they'd have a case for contract tampering. I'm sure he may have had some informal chats with other parties about his options, but there'd be big problems if anybody caught wind that conversations were serious enough at this point for anybody to say he's headed to one promotion or another. So I think it's pretty safe to say that they don't know where he's going, other than not back to a WWE ring.


Oh I don't disagree with anything you have said, but say Vince gave his blessing then maybe that could be how it's gotten around. Especially if he as someone coming on board himself, like an Omega. Mutually beneficial. My real intrigue is how they deal with the next departee, someone must know the deals up around the same time?


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

Damn, it's gonna be sad. Now Yesterdays sitdown to talk seems more like he actually tried a pipebomb.
I'm sure WWE will continue to negotiate but I don't think they're gonna let him have creative freedom. Vince is too selfish. Good luck to him whatever he does.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

So guys, what do we reckon? Will WWE continue to use Dean up till Mania and give him a match or will they take him off TV entirely and this week was his final appearance? That is my main question now.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

Wow...

I wonder if Dean was ready to drop a pipe bomb before Nia.
Holy shit if true.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

I'll believe it when I see it. I hope it's true but everything about this smells like a work especially WWEs confirmation


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

Dean was defiantly about to drop a pipebomb on RAW Vince scrambled and sent down Nia and Tamina


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

It all went to shit when he appeared on that Stone Cold Podcast.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*



Ambrose Girl said:


> So guys, what do we reckon? Will WWE continue to use Dean up till Mania and give him a match or will they take him off TV entirely and this week was his final appearance? That is my main question now.


I feel like he will be on TV and doing something in some sort of capacity until his contract is over. They have to be afraid of losing Renee now as well i'm sure they wouldn't want to do anything to piss off both of them and cause Renee to bail as well. 

Which if im honest I believe she will anyways when her contract is up.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

That segment with him in the ring after his match and then getting his potential "pipebomb" cut when Nia came in was all planned. They had a camera focused on him when they came back from break, it was clearly a planned segment. As was the part of Nia and Tamina coming in afterwards. Like do I really believe that the Nia/Dean spot was all done on the fly? Of course not.

So this notion that Vince thought "oh shit" and sent Nia and Tamina down from what I saw is just wrong.

Now what happens with him now in terms of that? Hell if I know. But again, I don't buy this is as any kind of work


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*



MrJT said:


> It all went to shit when he appeared on that Stone Cold Podcast.


Yeah it was never quite the same after SCSA :berried him on that podcast, Unfairly to if I might add.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

Kinda getting sad now. I'll miss Dean in the WWE, if this is true.

What a huge piece to lose. What a blow.
If AEW does this coup, this will be nuts.
Pro wrestling renaissance incoming.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Zapato said:


> Oh I don't disagree with anything you have said, but say Vince gave his blessing then maybe that could be how it's gotten around. Especially if he as someone coming on board himself, like an Omega. Mutually beneficial. My real intrigue is how they deal with the next departee, someone must know the deals up around the same time?


I guess anything is possible, but I don't see it happening. Not with Vince. WWE is everything to him, and if you're not 100% on board with him, he doesn't want anything to do with you. He'll put on a happy face and have his PR department do the 'right thing' in public (i.e., wish you well, hope you come back, blah blah blah), but inside I'm sure he's seething a bit and/or has already written him off.


----------



## matta5580 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

This thread is amazing on so many levels lol.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

Imagine AEW taking Dean, The Revival, Maria.

:sodone


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

As some mentioned this is AEW´s Christian.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What a shame the guy had a great heel look when he came back and immediately could have been used way better but wasn't I don't blame him for being pretty upset


----------



## krillep (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

Dusty Rhodes: IS HE THE THIRD MAN!!!!????

Bobby Heenan: HE'S THE THIRD MAN!!!!!

Tony Shiavone: OMG!!!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I just read a report but I'm not going to post it cuz it's not that credible that Chris Jericho had spoken to Ambrose and convinced him that the light is definitely better on the other side of the tunnel


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*



Y.2.J said:


> Imagine AEW taking Dean, The Revival, Maria.
> 
> :sodone


Ftfy


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

Originally i just thought he was trying to play that "double offers" angle but my guess is he's done done. Wonder where that leaves Renee once her contract is up.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*



ElTerrible said:


> As some mentioned this is AEW´s Christian.


Christian was a long reigning WWE Champion, main evented multiple PPVs, fought Lesnar at Wrestlemania and was the third man in the SHIELD during the 5 year SHIELD era?


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*



Ace said:


> SOURCE https://www.pwtorch.com/site/2019/0...stlemania-when-his-contract-expires-in-april/
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090358137973104648
> ...


Has anyone checked to see if Ambrose Girl is still kicking? Someone might want to check on that...


----------



## Jeripunk99 (Oct 16, 2017)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*



In Punk We Trust said:


> Dean was defiantly about to drop a pipebomb on RAW Vince scrambled and sent down Nia and Tamina


No Way....STOP

Ridiculous


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*



FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> Has anyone checked to see if Ambrose Girl is still kicking? Someone might want to check on that...


I’ve been posting in this thread since the first rumour came out last night. I’ve resigned myself to it and will watch Dean in whatever company he heads to 

I’m sad but I want Dean to be happy.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> Ace said:
> 
> 
> > SOURCE https://www.pwtorch.com/site/2019/0...stlemania-when-his-contract-expires-in-april/
> ...


Poor Ambrose girl she's going to have to be called Moxley girl now LOL


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I’ve been posting in this thread since the first rumour came out last night. I’ve resigned myself to it and will watch Dean in whatever company he heads to
> 
> I’m sad but I want Dean to be happy.


Lol sorry, I just read the OP and immediately thought of you, hadn't got to any of your posts yet.


----------



## Mr.Monkey (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

If WWE had an ounce of class what they should do at this point is to let dean lay down on his back for an nxt superstar like an ec3 or an up and coming superstar at mania. No they're minset is let's humiliate this fucker on the way out.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

I wonder if Roman going to convice Dean to stay


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

Well now WWE are putting this out on their own social media and website. Again, very weird they're doing this. Will make for interesting TV if he's still on. Even if they don't acknowledge it, I would like to think the crowd would.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Maybe some we want Ambrose chants start happening LOL


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*



TD Stinger said:


> Well now WWE are putting this out on their own social media and website. Again, very weird they're doing this. Will make for interesting TV if he's still on. Even if they don't acknowledge it, I would like to think the crowd would.


After this, I think they keep him off TV until his contract expires, and him losing clean to Rollins was basically his sendoff.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

I hope the last image (for now) of Ambrose in WWE is something that actually lives up to his lunatic moniker. I wanna see him go on a rampage in his last couple of months. Lay out Nia with Dirty Deeds, hold Renee hostage somewhere in the arena, try to kill Trips, just an exit storyline that's memorable and pushes WWE's boundaries a little bit. 

Every week, we're on edge to see what sick shit Ambrose is gonna do and then at Mania, give him a big, brutal match like against Trips. If Big Dave can make it, let him be the special enforcer. I wanna see Dean Ambrose's farewell on WWE TV to be him getting dragged out in handcuffs or locked in the back of a van heading to an insane asylum.

Turn WWE upside down on his way out, like Joker in The Dark Knight, wreaking havoc and creating chaos on the little time he has left. Better to burn out than fade away, I say.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

When Seth beats Brock who's gonna be his rival now since Dean's gone


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

I've completely done a 180 and now think it's a work haha. The Renee Young Instagram post confirmed it for me. 

Also, the faux CM Punk "pipebomb" on Raw was 100% planned. I'm more than okay with it if they go with HHH vs. Ambrose at Mania. 
,


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

no more shield :woo

i never cared for Dean, every opportunity he was given he ended up mediocre.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

In all seriousness though if this is legit & AEW can sign him this is a huge huge get. Honestly though I hope he ends up in ROH so he can work on NJPW shows, Moxley can show Jay White what real heel work is :naito


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*










Reply with *"Thank you based big dick Khan"* and mainstream popularity and Monday Night Wars quality will come back to your wrestling.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

Can he please take Renee with him? That’s all I ask. Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> In all seriousness though if this is legit & AEW can sign him this is a huge huge get. Honestly though I hope he ends up in ROH so he can work on NJPW shows, Moxley can show Jay White what real heel work is <img src="http://i.imgur.com/dzTkadv.png" border="0" alt="" title="naito" class="inlineimg" />



What? 

Switchblade is great


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*



DGenerationMC said:


> I hope the last image (for now) of Ambrose in WWE is something that actually lives up to his lunatic moniker. I wanna see him go on a rampage in his last couple of months. Lay out Nia with Dirty Deeds, hold Renee hostage somewhere in the arena, try to kill Trips, just an exit storyline that's memorable and pushes WWE's boundaries a little bit.
> 
> Every week, we're on edge to see what sick shit Ambrose is gonna do and then at Mania, give him a big match like Cena or Trips. I wanna see Dean Ambrose's farewell on WWE TV to be him getting dragged out in handcuffs or locked in the back of a van heading to an insane asylum.
> 
> Turn WWE upside down on his way out, like Joker in The Dark Knight, wreaking havoc and creating chaos on the little time he has left. Better to burn out than fade away, I say.


I'd love to see an unleashed Ambrose, but it's not going to happen. Best case scenario for his character is that we don't see him again. More likely he gets no promo time, jobs out everyone and gets squashed by Nia Jax at WrestleMania.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*



The One Man Gang said:


> I've completely done a 180 and now think it's a work haha. The Renee Young Instagram post confirmed it for me.
> 
> Also, the faux CM Punk "pipebomb" on Raw was 100% planned. I'm more than okay with it if they go with HHH vs. Ambrose at Mania.
> ,


doubt its a work based on him seeing being goofy which he hates and the way he was booked on Raw and the RR


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*



Christopher Near said:


> What?
> 
> Switchblade is great


:bryanlol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

How does this look like a work?

The man was punked out by Nia Jaxx for crying out loud.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

I’m still not sure I fully believe this isn’t a work. Renee is the only female play by play announcer in the company. If he goes to another promotion he won’t see her as much since I assume they travel together. Plus no matter what it won’t help her standing in the Company. Not saying it’s not possible-just that I’m a bit skeptical.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

No idea why they’d announce it though, especially if it’s not a work. Usually they don’t acknowledge people leaving unless it’s a retirement storyline of some sort. I guess because he’s gone about it the right way and given notice then WWE are at least giving fans a heads up that he’ll be gone post Mania?


----------



## Whacker (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

This must cause some concern at WWE. Ambrose was hardly a guy disregarded by creative, its just his creative was crap since they turned him heel. He's for the most part been very close to the spotlight outside of while he was hurt, and he's still bailing out. That is awesome. 

Vince may end up with a gutted roster and best friend writers. Shitty. Hope this helps turn things around and get some new blood in the writing side of the business, before we lose Sasha Banks, Zigler, Ryder, Bayley, Zelina Vega, Miz, shit the whole damn roster other than Rousey, Charlotte, Roman, and Brock.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

Well how about that :bjpenn


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

It is odd for then to acknowledge this but his booking alone over the last few days seems to mean it's real. 

Maybe they realize he is one of their bigger talents to leave and think that they can show him he should stay if the fans want it.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*



The One Man Gang said:


> I've completely done a 180 and now think it's a work haha. The Renee Young Instagram post confirmed it for me.
> 
> Also, the faux CM Punk "pipebomb" on Raw was 100% planned. I'm more than okay with it if they go with HHH vs. Ambrose at Mania.
> ,


He's gone dude.

They're announcing it because he's likely being written off television sooner rather than later.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*



Whacker said:


> This must cause some concern at WWE. Ambrose was hardly a guy disregarded by creative, its just his creative was crap since they turned him heel. He's for the most part been very close to the spotlight outside of while he was hurt, and he's still bailing out. That is awesome.
> 
> Vince may end up with a gutted roster and best friend writers. Shitty. Hope this helps turn things around and get some new blood in the writing side of the business, before we lose Sasha Banks, Zigler, Ryder, Bayley, Zelina Vega, Miz, shit the whole damn roster other than Rousey, Charlotte, Roman, and Brock.


There is a reason why people like Asuka, Sasha, Balor, Nakamura, Lashley , etc have all of a sudden been booked better. Because the WWE does not want a mass exodus.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

Holy Shit! I'm just logging into the forum since Sunday night. I was just trying to catch up with Raw on hulu and the shit with Dean took me out of the show immediately. This explains so much. Ambrose is one of the main reasons I even still follow WWE. Run the fuck away Dean! they are going to try to run this guy into ground before he gets out.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

Still waiting for the after effects this has in the coming months.

Who else does this push out the doo?.

If someone like Dean can go, anyone can. People who were on the fence may see this as the sign to go.


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

WWE has confirmed on their website he is leaving but they havent done this before for another talent so is this a work


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*



Shellyrocks said:


> WWE has confirmed on their website he is leaving but they havent done this before for another talent so is this a work


It's not a work.. they're trying to contain this because Dean is a massive loss. Everyone thought he was a lifer. The probably thought telling everyone would be the best course of action.


----------



## midnightmischief (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Ambrose Girl said:


> What the fuck? Where did THIS come from? O_O


I'm here for you Ambrose Girl. in a perfect world he will return later on and kick arse.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

See, putting out that public press release makes me think it could be a work. For now I'll assume it isn't a work.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*



Taroostyles said:


> It is odd for then to acknowledge this but his booking alone over the last few days seems to mean it's real.
> 
> Maybe they realize he is one of their bigger talents to leave and think that they can show him he should stay if the fans want it.


Dean is a huge star so I guess it kinda makes sense they would acknowledge it. If it were reported No Way Jose was leaving I'm sure they wouldn't confirm it. Dean is a part of the Shield, the 3 of them have been the faces of the WWE the last few years.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Ambrose Girl said:


> If Dean is that unmotivated, why hasn't he just pulled a Punk and walked out on his contract? I don't get it. He's voluntarily staying and allowing himself to be put in segments like the Nia one?


So he wouldn't be sued like Punk, I'm more than a little sure Punk walking out on his contract played a big role in WWE tying him up in court for years and boatloads of legal fees.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

I'm not a huge Dean Ambrose fan but Dean's gotta do what's best for him and I wish him the best in his future goals.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Mifune Jackson said:


> Charisma was his main asset, actually. There's a reason why he was the mouthpiece in The Shield. Since the breakup, it's always been the way he was written. He was very charismatic before they made him "goofy ketchup and mustard guy."


IDK, he always sounds like he's had a couple a beers everytime he speaks.



Jeripunk99 said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> Troll post? Dude oozes charisma...the E just wont let him do his thing



Yeah, I don't see it. All the Shield guys are overrated as hell.


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

If this isn't work then I will miss Dean in WWE and I understand why he would leave. He deserves so much more but they always treat him badly.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*



DGenerationMC said:


> I hope the last image (for now) of Ambrose in WWE is something that actually lives up to his lunatic moniker. I wanna see him go on a rampage in his last couple of months. Lay out Nia with Dirty Deeds, hold Renee hostage somewhere in the arena, try to kill Trips, just an exit storyline that's memorable and pushes WWE's boundaries a little bit.
> 
> Every week, we're on edge to see what sick shit Ambrose is gonna do and then at Mania, give him a big match like Cena or Trips. I wanna see Dean Ambrose's farewell on WWE TV to be him getting dragged out in handcuffs or locked in the back of a van heading to an insane asylum.
> 
> Turn WWE upside down on his way out, like Joker in The Dark Knight, wreaking havoc and creating chaos on the little time he has left. Better to burn out than fade away, I say.


They're not gonna put any effort into someone leaving, nor should they. He'll likely be jobbed out and tossed in as an extra for the Andre the Giant battle royal. 

It's sad as he's an amazing talent but it's awesome to see him standing up for himself like that. Must suck for so many of these people to have a lifelong dream of working for the WWE only for that company to kill their love of the sport. Although WWE actually commenting about him leaving is really odd, it does almost seem like it could be a work.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> They have to be, I'm sure they want everybody.
> 
> I feel so bad for Kevin Owens. He had no idea what was coming and signed for 5 years. Poor bastard. :mj2


Exactly him Zayn and The Bucks are really close friends, I'm sure he would have loved a heads up this was a possibility before putting pen to paper locking himself into WWE booking for at least another 5 years.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> Exactly him Zayn and The Bucks are really close friends, I'm sure he would have loved a heads up this was a possibility before putting pen to paper locking himself into WWE booking for at least another 5 years.


WWE will probably do everything they can to keep Owens happy.



LPPrince said:


> See, putting out that public press release makes me think it could be a work. For now I'll assume it isn't a work.


Especially with his real name being used and also if the investors are really freaking out, they wouldn't put out a presser if was fake


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

They haven't used Dean right in years and he was just off screen for nearly a year and WWE was fine. They were never going to push him anyways.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



midnightmischief said:


> I'm here for you Ambrose Girl. in a perfect world he will return later on and kick arse.


Who knows, that might happen. It seems he's leaving on good terms, so the door will still be open. Maybe he'll think about returning when Roman comes back?


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

WWE is doing this because 1) The news has gotten out already [see Keller’s story] and 2) they’re going to get tired of trying to mute the “Thank you Dean” chants every week without backlash.

This still plays well into a WM match with Triple H. Hunter can say “We made you who you are, how dare you turn your back on us like this.” I would have weeks and weeks of Dean staying silent and then about two weeks until WM, cut an emotional promo along the lines of, “I have to leave for me. This is part of my journey. I don’t know if or when I’ll be back, but thank you.” Triple H promises to beat some sense into him at WM. After the farewell match, Hunter takes the mic, thanks Ambrose, they embrace and have an emotional send-off.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Isuzu said:


> Jon Moxley/Dean Ambrose was an Indy Vanilla Midget... He came to the main roster and Vince booked him for:
> 
> World Heavyweight Champion
> IC Champion (3x)
> ...


Dean was in his early 20s when in the Indies and has almost as tall as Roman Reigns. Yes Dean was booked like top of the card guy and main eventer. But he was never booked like a top star that he should have been. Kevin Owens has similar title wins but he's often booked pretty weak as well.


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

Vince is gonna regret mis using Dean as hes gonna go to the competition now


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

The great thing about AEW being around is that even if Dean doesn't go there, their presence has made everyone step up their game in terms of going after talent.

WWE will be paying more than they've had to in years to keep guys. AEW can offer guys money. ROH is stepping up their game. Not to mention NJPW, Impact, etc.

And one thing people should keep in mind, there's also a bunch of smaller indies he could choose to do. Maybe he shows back up in CZW where he became known for his hardcore matches.

Point is, I don't think Dean's the kind of guy you can predict ahead of time and there are so many options in today's world of wrestling.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

ElTerrible said:


> As some mentioned this is AEW´s Christian.


This would be bigger like Kevin Nash to WCW. Christian to TNA would be more like AEW getting Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## Billy Riley (Jun 22, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> If he walks out now, they'll freeze his contract like they did with Neville and make him sit on the sidelines for a year and a half. Right now, he can finish in April and be on the first episode of AEW in May.


How? There is certainly a no compete clause for 90 days


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

the Anti-Ziggler. A man with self respect


----------



## Billy Riley (Jun 22, 2016)

Removed.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*



Billy Riley said:


> How? There is certainly a no compete clause for 90 days


Think that's if you're released, not when your contract expires. I could be wrong though.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Donnie said:


> Still waiting for the after effects this has in the coming months.
> 
> Who else does this push out the doo?.
> 
> If someone like Dean can go, anyone can. People who were on the fence may see this as the sign to go.


It all depends on guys available contract wise. When Jericho said AEW is only interested in 6-8 guys from WWE, ROH and TNA. It's probably because only certain talent they like have contracts ending soon. There's gonna be a few more guys but not too many.


----------



## Kkrock (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

Ambrose as a surprise entrant in 2024 Royal Rumble :mark


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

TD Stinger said:


> The great thing about AEW being around is that even if Dean doesn't go there, their presence has made everyone step up their game in terms of going after talent.
> 
> WWE will be paying more than they've had to in years to keep guys. AEW can offer guys money. ROH is stepping up their game. Not to mention NJPW, Impact, etc.
> 
> ...


I don't think Dean would have left if AEW didn't happen. He likely was unhappy and looking for a reason to leave and AEW likely express interest. I know Jericho likes Dean, he was one of the guys Jericho asked to work with when he came back in 2016.


He's not gonna want to go to Japan and be away from Renee. While he's still gonna want to make money and be on tv. He might work in random Indy shows and have some new Japan matches. But I think he will manly be in AEW. That's the place where he can get paid good money, still be on big tv network and have more creative freedom.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

I'm dead lmao


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Y2Joe said:


> WWE is doing this because 1) The news has gotten out already [see Keller’s story] and 2) they’re going to get tired of trying to mute the “Thank you Dean” chants every week without backlash.
> 
> This still plays well into a WM match with Triple H. Hunter can say “We made you who you are, how dare you turn your back on us like this.” I would have weeks and weeks of Dean staying silent and then about two weeks until WM, cut an emotional promo along the lines of, “I have to leave for me. This is part of my journey. I don’t know if or when I’ll be back, but thank you.” Triple H promises to beat some sense into him at WM. After the farewell match, Hunter takes the mic, thanks Ambrose, they embrace and have an emotional send-off.


this release is good for dean aew and wwe eventually


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

This wreaks of work to me. Can anybody confirm a time in the past like this where WWE had confirmed a superstars release, this far in advance, for no real reason?

Not saying it’s not out there would just like to see it.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

Trips gonna get a win this Mania season I like it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> This wreaks of work to me. Can anybody confirm a time in the past like this where WWE had confirmed a superstars release, this far in advance, for no real reason?
> 
> Not saying it’s not out there would just like to see it.


I think they can use it one time but not overuse like what dolph freaking ziggler do it..

Seriously npw needs a top gaijin..


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*



ElTerrible said:


> As some mentioned this is AEW´s Christian.


As much as I LOVED Christian in 2005, there is some crazy revisionist history with him as far as booking goes. Dude was a jobber even to the mid carders, it was actually insane how many losses he would take.

Ambrose has always been booked FAR ABOVE where Christian was at.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

I wish him the best of luck in whatever he does. He has been booked like shit ever since he lost to Lesnar really 

If he does go to AEW, I can see big things coming from him and it would be a massive pick up for them.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

After what we just saw, Rusev and Nakamura should follow. Wow.

Ambrose leaving will give a lot of people more ideas, that's for sure, and it will in turn force WWE to stop being such shitheads.


----------



## heartbreakhotel (Jan 23, 2019)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

No way Vince lets him walk out with any sort of momentum... Kayfabe injure him, bye Dean.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> ElTerrible said:
> 
> 
> > As some mentioned this is AEW´s Christian.
> ...


christian is good but was a midcarder dean is a maineventer upper mid card and do have a "real undisputed" world championship reign..


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

I guess Nakamura and RuRu are on the way out too.

Like wtf?


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*



Donnie said:


> I guess Nakamura and RuRu are on the way out too.
> 
> Like wtf?


What makes you say that?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*



Jedah said:


> After what we just saw, Rusev and Nakamura should follow. Wow.
> 
> Ambrose leaving will give a lot of people more ideas, that's for sure, and it will in turn force WWE to stop being such shitheads.


The only issue is, not everyone can just go to AEW and thrive.

I'd prefer Nak to go back to NJPW, but I don't even know if he can hang at that level anymore.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> The only issue is, not everyone can just go to AEW and thrive.
> 
> I'd prefer Nak to go back to NJPW, but I don't even know if he can hang at that level anymore.


And not everyone contract is going to run out this year.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

Why is WWE announcing this publicly three months before?

Fishy ?


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*

Don't know what you got till its gone


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

AEW building a nice roster with amazing wrestlers like Chris Jericho, Kenny Omega, Adam Page, Dean Ambrose and The Young Bucks.


They’ve got Cody aswell.



The Inbred Goatman said:


> ElTerrible said:
> 
> 
> > As some mentioned this is AEW´s Christian.
> ...


1st - Christian was MORE popular than John Cena in 2005.

2nd - Cena was booked in clean wins against JBL, Jericho, Angle, HBK, Triple H all in a span of 18 months.

Christian got beat up by the Mexicools, on his own talk show. 

3rd - Christian going to TNA made their profile bigger for fellow WRESTLERS, not fans. 

Kurt Angle and Sting followed, larger stars who gave TNA the pull to negotiate a national television deal within Spike TV.

Without Christian, Kurt Angle and Sting would have NEVER jumped. They were never gonna take that massive risk without someone doing it beforehand. Christian main evented TNA with Sting, Jarrett, Angle, AJ, Joe and was excellent. He returned to WWE as a well deserved main eventer who gave Randy Orton (who self admittedly said) his best matches and program.

Dean Ambrose is a bigger singles star than Christian at both their points of their careers, if Dean can kick ass like Christian Cage and get a few of the boys to jump ship, he’s the TNA Christian, and it’s excellent.

Also - TNA went mental afterwards and gave any WWE guy a contract and main slot (Foley, RVD, Booker, Kennedy, etc) and they were terrible moves, hopefully AEW do not do this.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

And that my friends is the free agent that New Japan and All Elite Wrestling should make a top priority.

I've always viewed Dean as a MAMMOTH, missed opportunity. In 2015 and 2016, WWE could have made Dean a hybrid Loose Cannon/Stone Cold character and had him be the primary protagonist in a feud with the Authority. He had the personality and speaking ability to carry this off.

Instead, he's been largely portrayed as a joke.

This is the sort of wrestler that you lock up if you are AEW and you build around him.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

CNB said:


> The Inbred Goatman said:
> 
> 
> > ElTerrible said:
> ...


Those are some good points but Sting was in TNA before Christian got there so unless I missed something, you can’t give the CLB credit for that one


----------



## JoePanther (May 14, 2018)

If this is a work, then a legitimate company is being worked, especially a company that will be broadcasting Smackdown. 

https://www.foxsportsasia.com/wwe/1033504/dean-amrbose-leaving-wwe-details-new-contract/


----------



## DB DA GAWD (Apr 9, 2018)

Terrific news he going to kill it once he leaves...the best Shield member he obviously lost his passion all these years in WWE.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

WWE announcing it so far ahead of time kinda makes me think it's a work... but hopefully it's not and Dean gets the hell out of there, as I said earlier in the thread dude's been misused for years.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



AEW on TNT said:


> Vince crying right now


haha i love your graphic,Did you make it yourself ?


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm not sure if this has already been asked, but would Ambrose be able to sign with another promotion as soon as his WWE contract expires? Or is there a contractual waiting period that he must go through first?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Jazminator said:


> I'm not sure if this has already been asked, but would Ambrose be able to sign with another promotion as soon as his WWE contract expires? Or is there a contractual waiting period that he must go through first?


i dont see how he would be any different than any other wwe talent that has to wait 90 days


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

It will be funny if its work. I really dont know why someone would announce that he is leaving AFTER more than 3 months.


----------



## Sonicyoot (Jan 29, 2019)

JoePanther said:


> If this is a work, then a legitimate company is being worked, especially a company that will be broadcasting Smackdown.
> 
> https://www.foxsportsasia.com/wwe/1033504/dean-amrbose-leaving-wwe-details-new-contract/


Shame that their spelling of the dude’s name isn’t as legitimate.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Not 100% convinced that this isn't a work, but very interesting.

I can already picture Moxley v Omega at AEW. :mark


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

he more I think about this, the more my radar is perked. This is a real change of policy for the WWE to announce he will not be resigning. Until he shows up somewhere else in the summer, my guard will be up.

Could the WWE really be so desperate to say somebody is leaving, then announce that they re-signed him last minute???? I wouldn't put it past them.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Also, Dean Ambrose leaving and possibly jumping ship to AEW is way, WAY bigger than Christian leaving to TNA.

Dean has always been treated like an upper mid carder/main eventer. Maybe he's had a goofy gimmick and wasn't treated like THE guy but he was still a big deal. Long time WWE Champion, US/IC Champion, Tag Champion and usually in the top programs. Christian was a glorified jobber at the time and went to TNA to reinvent himself. Ambrose defecting to AEW is Monday Night Wars-esque lol. 2019 style .


----------



## Solarsonic (Aug 5, 2018)

Yup, looks like it’s for real guys. WWE put it up on Instagram today.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*



ElTerrible said:


> As some mentioned this is AEW´s Christian.


I think he's a bigger deal. When you look at WWE accomplishments prior to signing with another company, Ambrose would be a bigger signing than Nash or Hall for WCW. 

I always thought to compete with WWE these days, you have to 'hurt' them. Taking away Shield reunions hurt them. If you had a company of Dean vs a company of Seth, that is competition to casual audiences. Ambrose signing with a company with a TV deal would be a huge blow to WWE.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

WWE was determined to keep him in Dolph Ziggler status, so I can’t blame him.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

Not to jump the gun, as I believe he _will_ resign with WWE. But if Dean goes to AEW, I hope they have enough sense to change how he looks to clearly differentiate his character from the WWE run. TNA made the mistake of importing WWE has-beens and changing nothing about them, never allowing them to grow because they wanted the rub that came from having Vince's sloppy seconds. AEW can't do that, and it also can't do that tacky little gimmick of ex-WWE guys going there and cutting shoot promos on the place they just left, it makes everyone look desperate.
So before we get too excited about the potential for Dean Ambrose in AEW, we need to take a step back and make sure they won't replicate TNA's mistakes first.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

In all my lifetime of watching wrestling I've never seen them announce somebody's contract running out month's ahead. They're setting up Triple H vs Dean at Mania.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ForYourOwnGood said:


> =But if Dean goes to AEW, I hope they have enough sense to change how he looks to clearly differentiate his character from the WWE run.


I agree. I like the gold chain thing, reminds me of heel Austin. Keep that.

He can keep the black jean gimmick for promos and such, but wrestle in trunks now. Keep up the Austin stuff, jet black trunks.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ForYourOwnGood said:


> Not to jump the gun, as I believe he _will_ resign with WWE. But if Dean goes to AEW, I hope they have enough sense to change how he looks to clearly differentiate his character from the WWE run. TNA made the mistake of importing WWE has-beens and changing nothing about them, never allowing them to grow because they wanted the rub that came from having Vince's sloppy seconds. AEW can't do that, and it also can't do that tacky little gimmick of ex-WWE guys going there and cutting shoot promos on the place they just left, it makes everyone look desperate.
> So before we get too excited about the potential for Dean Ambrose in AEW, we need to take a step back and make sure they won't replicate TNA's mistakes first.


This is a very very good post and I'm glad you mentioned this I made this comment crediting you on the aew thread saying that WWE X clients should not go on and bashing the Company and just be their unique selves instead of an old gimmick a bashing their former employer


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Considering Roman Reigns vs Dean Ambrose might have been Wrestlemania main event this year. Then come July 2019 Dean might be in AEW and Reigns still might be recovering from Cancer is a big blow for WWE. I think the interesting thing going forward is what WWE does with Dean between now and Mania.

If they have him jobbing to Nia Jax or try to job him out every week. They will look very petty and bad. So they might pull him from tv at some point. That said they would be smart to use him leaving as a angle and have him put someone over in a big feud. But having him job to Rollins on Raw clean and silly Nia Jax segment. Well that suggest they plan to job him out. Rather then use his status to get someone else more over


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Good for him! I hope more follow him, and I hope they find success and grow elsewhere.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki (Sep 24, 2015)

Can't blame him for losing interest, the initial turn on Seth and first heel promo were great, then it was all downhill from creative.


----------



## Get (Jan 30, 2019)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*



TheLooseCanon said:


> I think he's a bigger deal. When you look at WWE accomplishments prior to signing with another company, Ambrose would be a bigger signing than Nash or Hall for WCW.
> 
> I always thought to compete with WWE these days, you have to 'hurt' them. Taking away Shield reunions hurt them. If you had a company of Dean vs a company of Seth, that is competition to casual audiences. Ambrose signing with a company with a TV deal would be a huge blow to WWE.


Bigger than hall or Nash? Not even close. No one cares about his accomplishments before WWE. If the wrestling industry relied on those people who cared about Dean Ambroses pre WWE accomplishments then they would be playing to armories.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*



Get said:


> Bigger than hall or Nash? Not even close. No one cares about his accomplishments before WWE. If the wrestling industry relied on those people who cared about Dean Ambroses pre WWE accomplishments then they would be playing to armories.


I said WWE accomplishments prior to signing with a new company, not pre-WWE. Read it again please.

Ambrose's WWE accomplishments and star power > Nash and Hall's WWF accomplishments........and I'm a huge Hall fan, WCW fan.

As free agents after leaving WWE, Ambrose is a bigger deal.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Solarsonic said:


> Yup, looks like it’s for real guys. WWE put it up on Instagram today.


If you ask me, this is the exact thing which is making it seem _not real_. 

Only time will tell i guess but for now im expecting a program with Triple H.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

I really can't with people thinking it's a work lmao.

He's serving out his notice period and WWE had to acknowledge it since word already got out rather than denying it or staying silent to best handle the situation. That's all.


----------



## matta5580 (Aug 31, 2016)

They have no reason not to officially announce it in this day and age.

Everyone would find out anyway, and it will provide a short term interest boost.


----------



## Solarsonic (Aug 5, 2018)

R.I.P. The Shield


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Storyline.

It was clear yesterday, even clearer now. Nia Jax bullied him for Gods sake.


----------



## headstar (May 16, 2012)

> 1st - Christian was MORE popular than John Cena in 2005.


Cena was the one selling the merch and drawing the families/casuals not Christian.

TNA was the land of WWE rejects and old broken down has beens. Since TNA gave their top title to any jobber who came from WWE, being a main eventer there didn't mean anything.

There is no connection between Ambrose and Christian. Ambrose is leaving WWE as an established star. Christian left WWE as a reject/jobber/nobody.

Christian having a very brief run with the WHC had more to do with his "brother" (best friend) Edge being a top guy than TNA.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

I think i want to see dean against the tanahashi,naito and okada during new year at the same time with omega during summer.. only njpw aew alliance can make the ted lerners interested in wrestling again this time on broadcasting capability only..



Morrison17 said:


> Storyline.
> 
> It was clear yesterday, even clearer now. Nia Jax bullied him for Gods sake.


the better stiryline is aew being the new nwo or much better nxt invasion


----------



## jpickens (May 3, 2015)

So much for the WWE not wanting to release talent.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

jpickens said:


> So much for the WWE not wanting to release talent.


They don't have a choice. Dean contract is up. They did all they can to get him to resign and he wouldn't. If Dean was under contract there's no way they would have let him go.



headstar said:


> Cena was the one selling the merch and drawing the families/casuals not Christian.
> 
> TNA was the land of WWE rejects and old broken down has beens. Since TNA gave their top title to any jobber who came from WWE, being a main eventer there didn't mean anything.
> 
> ...


Yep Dean can potentially show up on a AEW show in May. Just 5 months from winning a feud vs the current Universal Champion(if Rollins beats Lesnar). That's why they made sure to get Rollins his win back over Ambrose last night lol.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Is there any chance this is just a big work?

This all seems highly irregular.


----------



## TalkLoudHitHarder (Dec 31, 2017)

time to throw away my ambrose shirt.

he sucked when he shaved his head and wore that hideous bane jacket so good riddance. yeah im one of those people that complains about wrestlers hair.



Robbyfude said:


> I doubt hes going to another company, the guy looks tired out, he's probably lost passion in thr business with how shit this feud's been booked.


so.... punk basically? without the attitude?
:laugh:


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

imthegame19 said:


> Yep Dean can potentially show up on a AEW show in May. Just 5 months from winning a feud vs the current Universal Champion(if Rollins beats Lesnar). That's why they made sure to get Rollins his win back over Ambrose last night lol.


How long will it be before guys like headstar puff all that hot air about "WWE rejects and old broken down has beens" when we're here talking about AEW? You see it's that kind of thinking that keeps WWE as thought as being more "elite" than everything else, and that basically if you didn't make a good last year there before leaving you're pretty much a loser. How may here buy into that subversion? It's no wonder other places aren't given as much chances even if or when they do become successful stars in them. "Well I didn't see it from my telescope" so it doesn't matter.

Dean could go anywhere and be successful; he has before but like everybody else probability foretells that the stigma of leaving WWE after being there for so long is going to follow him wherever he goes in a critical fashion if we're being realistic, and giving analysis to the fandom.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Do you guys think AEW or NJPW will sign someone whose most interesting move is a DDT?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cult03 said:


> Do you guys think AEW or NJPW will sign someone whose most interesting move is a DDT?


Who says he has to stick with the same finisher?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

TalkLoudHitHarder said:


> so.... punk basically? without the attitude?
> :laugh:


Nah he Ambrose missed being alway from the business When he was out last year. He's not ready to step away from business yet. I think being away hurt. Made him think about what he wanted to accomplish before he retires. He realized he wasn't happy doing what he was doing.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> Do you guys think AEW or NJPW will sign someone whose most interesting move is a DDT?


LOL he can change his finisher you know :lol


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

It's getting people talking about the WWE anyway.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

It's a shame. Even with the poorly booked heel turn so far he's still the most interesting he's been since 2013. Ambrose is a natural heel, but yet most of his WWE run was portraying a forced, goofy face that barely had any character. I can understand him being bitter and wanting to leave. WWE never get characters right these days. Bray Wyatt being another example of that.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Sincere said:


> Is there any chance this is just a big work?
> 
> This all seems highly irregular.


Doubtful. What would the point be? And why drum up interest for AEW and/or New Japan and other competitors by getting the speculation flowing, if it only ends with Ambrose back in _exactly the same spot?_ People are just conditioned to expect that things are works. 



Cult03 said:


> Do you guys think AEW or NJPW will sign someone whose most interesting move is a DDT?


Jon Moxley had a very strong independent reputation, and he's a guy that has produced many great WWE matches and moments. The dude is one of the closest things to a star in the current landscape. Now, that's not saying much, but relative to the wrestling industry, yes, both promotions would look at whether or not they could use him, and I'm sure he'd change his style up for big matches and the like. I can see him and Jericho as a salty brawling tag team in New Japan, for example. 



TheLooseCanon said:


> I said WWE accomplishments prior to signing with a new company, not pre-WWE. Read it again please.
> 
> Ambrose's WWE accomplishments and star power > Nash and Hall's WWF accomplishments........and I'm a huge Hall fan, WCW fan.
> 
> As free agents after leaving WWE, Ambrose is a bigger deal.


There's no way that Ambrose leaving is a bigger deal. The proportions are way off. Just because he's a kayfabe WWE Champion doesn't mean that he's got the same casual appeal and symbolic importance as acts like Diesel and Razor Ramon had in the WWF. It was also the moments and how they were ignited in WCW. I appreciate what you are trying to say, but the only thing that would really compare to Razor and Diesel is probably if Roman and Seth left. At this point, Ambrose is probably more like Doink the Clown or Owen Hart leaving. The Christian comparison is apt. 



Uchiha Sasuke said:


> I really can't with people thinking it's a work lmao.
> 
> He's serving out his notice period and WWE had to acknowledge it since word already got out rather than denying it or staying silent to best handle the situation. That's all.


Someone with sense! As John Pollock pointed out, quite reasonably, the WWE probably got a lot of media questions about it, and in order to try and cultivate positivity with those outlets, they probably didn't want to sour them with non-answers and evasion. They've taken an honest and positive spin. 



McGee said:


> In all my lifetime of watching wrestling I've never seen them announce somebody's contract running out month's ahead. They're setting up Triple H vs Dean at Mania.


They commented on Ronda's just last week or the week before. They've done the smooching thing when they've been trying to get Jeff Jarrett to buildings. They often hadn't _had_ to announce people leaving. They've never had competition, and prior to that the internet wasn't as big and talent would just give notice. But WWE always makes statements about releases. They're just not going to grant Ambrose an early one. 



kendo_nagasaki said:


> Can't blame him for losing interest, the initial turn on Seth and first heel promo were great, then it was all downhill from creative.


He's had an up-and-down WWE career. There have been moments where he has been red hot, moments where he has been ice cold, moments where he has done amazing work, and moments where he has been the dirt worst thing on the show. But when you've got an artist's soul and you've been hanging out to be a heel so you can do your best creative work, and you get saddled playing a wannabe Bane -- kind of making you still look scrawny even when you are in the best shape of your career -- and talking about a best mate's life threatening illness, I can understand why your integrity would take first priority.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Would be nice if this was just part of a storyline but I doesn’t look that way.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

i'm sorry but if Dean Ambrose wants to leave because he has tons of money already and now he just wants to do something different...explore some more of his creative side...and have a lighter schedule... that's fine.

but to tell me he's leaving because he's not happy with his placement on the card. i'm sorry but give me a fucking break. The guy has been given amazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzing opportunities left and right throughout his run in the company. He debuts in one of the hottest debut gimmicks of all time in the shield and seen as the mouth piece break out star... and ever since that he's ALWAYS been given something to do, main evented MULTIPLE ppvs, gotten MULTIPLE title runs, and yeah, is ALWAYS being considered for storyline stuff. 

Tell Zach Ryder, the good brothers, and until lately. Sasha Banks that you're not happy with your placement on the card and see their looks.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*



King Jesus said:


> Christian was a long reigning WWE Champion, main evented multiple PPVs, fought Lesnar at Wrestlemania and was the third man in the SHIELD during the 5 year SHIELD era?


Nah, but he was part of the best tag team of attitude era, so pretty well known. And he was pretty much a top guy in 2005 and more over than Jericho and Cena... He was pretty big name, not a huge one. Yeah Dean has a better resume, but the fact Christian was part of E&C in the AE makes him a bigger name just based on that. I do see the comparison of Christian-TNA-2005 if Dean goes to AEW.



domotime2 said:


> i'm sorry but if Dean Ambrose wants to leave because he has tons of money already and now he just wants to do something different...explore some more of his creative side...and have a lighter schedule... that's fine.
> 
> but to tell me he's leaving because he's not happy with his placement on the card. i'm sorry but give me a fucking break. The guy has been given amazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzing opportunities left and right throughout his run in the company. He debuts in one of the hottest debut gimmicks of all time in the shield and seen as the mouth piece break out star... and ever since that he's ALWAYS been given something to do, main evented MULTIPLE ppvs, gotten MULTIPLE title runs, and yeah, is ALWAYS being considered for storyline stuff.
> 
> Tell Zach Ryder, the good brothers, and until lately. Sasha Banks that you're not happy with your placement on the card and see their looks.


yeah, he has it better than most..but it's all relative. Especially, compared to what Rollins and Reigns..especially if he believes he's more talented than them (which I do think so as well).

Idk what u people want. 
"These guys are too complacent" 
2 min later
"they should be happy they're given that"

oh please.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

The dean ambrose character was never going to work from day 1. He should ve come in s moxley period


----------



## Babyfacevsheel (Jan 17, 2019)

Wow that's quite a shocker.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

domotime2 said:


> i'm sorry but if Dean Ambrose wants to leave because he has tons of money already and now he just wants to do something different...explore some more of his creative side...and have a lighter schedule... that's fine.
> 
> but to tell me he's leaving because he's not happy with his placement on the card. i'm sorry but give me a fucking break. The guy has been given amazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzing opportunities left and right throughout his run in the company. He debuts in one of the hottest debut gimmicks of all time in the shield and seen as the mouth piece break out star... and ever since that he's ALWAYS been given something to do, main evented MULTIPLE ppvs, gotten MULTIPLE title runs, and yeah, is ALWAYS being considered for storyline stuff.
> 
> Tell Zach Ryder, the good brothers, and until lately. Sasha Banks that you're not happy with your placement on the card and see their looks.


It's not about the kayfabe accomplishments. It's about portraying an interesting character you've worked on your entire career and allowing your passion to be expressed. Ambrose has passion for the business. Ryder doesn't (he's in it for the money and it's obvious). Big difference.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

domotime2 said:


> i'm sorry but if Dean Ambrose wants to leave because he has tons of money already and now he just wants to do something different...explore some more of his creative side...and have a lighter schedule... that's fine.
> 
> but to tell me he's leaving because he's not happy with his placement on the card. i'm sorry but give me a fucking break. The guy has been given amazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzing opportunities left and right throughout his run in the company. He debuts in one of the hottest debut gimmicks of all time in the shield and seen as the mouth piece break out star... and ever since that he's ALWAYS been given something to do, main evented MULTIPLE ppvs, gotten MULTIPLE title runs, and yeah, is ALWAYS being considered for storyline stuff.
> 
> Tell Zach Ryder, the good brothers, and until lately. Sasha Banks that you're not happy with your placement on the card and see their looks.


It's not about that for Dean, it's got nothing to do with card placement, it's about how his character is portrayed. He wants creative control of his character. He wants to write his own promos. He's said he hasn't liked many of the promos that have been written for him. One of the bits of info that came out was that he and Vince see his character in vastly different ways - Vince clearly sees him as a goof, while Dean sees something different.

Dean's always made the best of what they give him, but everyone has a breaking point and he's clearly reached his and can't portray what WWE wants him to be anymore.

And what good use is being in storylines all the time when those storylines are utter crap and make you look like a fool? I mean, the injection thing, the "this city smells" thing? It was shit, they fucked up his heel turn.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Anyone who can't understand why Uncle Deano (SHIT, he can't use that name anymore :mj2) is mad at creative and Vince

Watch this nonsense


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

domotime2 said:


> i'm sorry but if Dean Ambrose wants to leave because he has tons of money already and now he just wants to do something different...explore some more of his creative side...and have a lighter schedule... that's fine.
> 
> but to tell me he's leaving because he's not happy with his placement on the card. i'm sorry but give me a fucking break. The guy has been given amazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzing opportunities left and right throughout his run in the company. He debuts in one of the hottest debut gimmicks of all time in the shield and seen as the mouth piece break out star... and ever since that he's ALWAYS been given something to do, main evented MULTIPLE ppvs, gotten MULTIPLE title runs, and yeah, is ALWAYS being considered for storyline stuff.
> 
> Tell Zach Ryder, the good brothers, and until lately. Sasha Banks that you're not happy with your placement on the card and see their looks.


I don't see anything suggesting that it's got anything to do with card placement. In addition to that, even if it were, that's fair enough. If you feel like you are a top guy and want to be treated in full form like a top guy, then it's frustrating when your hands are cuffed and then your performance is labeled not good enough for that space. And when you're talking Zack Ryder, The Good Brothers and Sasha Banks -- the big difference between them and Dean Ambrose is that Dean Ambrose has had legitimate main event potential. There's a difference between someone that can be in that spot being frustrated with not and someone just dreaming about it.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*



Donnie said:


> I guess Nakamura and RuRu are on the way out too.
> 
> Like wtf?


Good, both of them are painfully boring. Can’t see Vince losing a lot of sleep over those 2 jobbers.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> Do you guys think AEW or NJPW will sign someone whose most interesting move is a DDT?


His most interesting move is that thing I can’t remember where he goes half outside the ropes


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

domotime2 said:


> i'm sorry but if Dean Ambrose wants to leave because he has tons of money already and now he just wants to do something different...explore some more of his creative side...and have a lighter schedule... that's fine.
> 
> but to tell me he's leaving because he's not happy with his placement on the card. i'm sorry but give me a fucking break. The guy has been given amazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzing opportunities left and right throughout his run in the company. He debuts in one of the hottest debut gimmicks of all time in the shield and seen as the mouth piece break out star... and ever since that he's ALWAYS been given something to do, main evented MULTIPLE ppvs, gotten MULTIPLE title runs, and yeah, is ALWAYS being considered for storyline stuff.
> 
> Tell Zach Ryder, the good brothers, and until lately. Sasha Banks that you're not happy with your placement on the card and see their looks.


If it was placement on the card I doubt he’d be leaving. He’s always had something to do even if it’s just a minute long. It’s the fact that he can’t put his brain and passion into this because of all the micromanaging it seems. He seems to have so many ideas for something he loves but doesn’t get to express them and after a while you just feel like you’re actually going to work and not having fun doing what you’ve dreamed anymore. This probqbly explains why his matches have felt so lackluster, he’s not passionate anymore and that’s a sad point to come to.

You people complain ‘They need to stand up for themselves’ then yell ‘they’re complacent’ the next minute as if you know what goes on back there everyday. Stone Cold himself displayed this ignorance. We all know these guys are micromanaged and things are not how they used to so why attack the talent?

Honestly, money doesn’t buy true happiness and WWE seems to think it does since they thought offering him even more money would change anything. He clearly is putting himself and his self worth first, as he should. If you’re not happy with what you’re getting out of a certain place, no matter if it’s your job, city you live in, things of that nature then move. That’s all you can do to find peace with yourself. I’m sure this was one of the hardest decisions he’s had to make but the fact that he actually did it speaks volumes on his character. Good for him.

Sidenote: I will be extremely annoyed if this ends up being a work lol


----------



## FSL (Mar 4, 2014)

Why not assume the guy just wants to do something else in his life or work in a different company? Like you guys never changed jobs in your lives?

You guys are reacting as if he was pulling a CM Punk tantrum. His contract is due to expire and he decided to not extend it. As simple as...

:renee3:renee3:renee3


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Ambrose Girl said:


> It's not about that for Dean, it's got nothing to do with card placement, it's about how his character is portrayed. He wants creative control of his character. He wants to write his own promos. He's said he hasn't liked many of the promos that have been written for him. One of the bits of info that came out was that he and Vince see his character in vastly different ways - Vince clearly sees him as a goof, while Dean sees something different.
> 
> Dean's always made the best of what they give him, but everyone has a breaking point and he's clearly reached his and can't portray what WWE wants him to be anymore.
> 
> And what good use is being in storylines all the time when those storylines are utter crap and make you look like a fool? I mean, the injection thing, the "this city smells" thing? It was shit, they fucked up his heel turn.


The thing is AG, it goes so much deeper than Dean. Vince is doing this with a crapton of guys. Dean's situation is just the tip of the iceberg. Even TOP GUYS aren't booked as well as they should be. This is why Indy wrestling is a GODSEND right now and why I hope AEW succeeds. A product for whom fans and wrestlers actually are on the same sides. Think of it. What if we could watch a major company and not have to fear stupid shit happening for the fuck of it like WWE every week. THAT is the kind of company Dean deserves to Be in. Where he can be what he wants to be and not have to appease some out of touch old bastard who can't write consistent plot lines for longer than a month at a time!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

A big LOL about people whining about "interesting moves". How many "interesting moves" did Austin have? The Rock? Bret Hart? Flair? Orton? HHH? 

What is an "interesting move" anyways? Are we talking flippy shit?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Just have him destroy Nia Snacks at Fastlane and then Triple H at WrestleMania.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki (Sep 24, 2015)

McGee said:


> In all my lifetime of watching wrestling I've never seen them announce somebody's contract running out month's ahead. They're setting up Triple H vs Dean at Mania.


I hope not, surely if Trips can get fit in time they need to pull the trigger on Batista vs. HHH. Batista has said many times its the one match he'd come back for. They at least planted the seeds at SD 1000.


----------



## Booooo (Jul 24, 2018)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> A big LOL about people whining about "interesting moves". How many "interesting moves" did Austin have? The Rock? Bret Hart? Flair? Orton? HHH?
> 
> What is an "interesting move" anyways? Are we talking flippy shit?


Okay those guys you listed may be some of the biggest stars in the history of the industry but do they have a 6 star rating from Dave Meltzer?????????????


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Dean is ten times more interesting than all of those flippy midgets in NXT.


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

While Dean has never been my favorite, and I generally didn't like a lot of his in ring work, I'm starting to get the big picture here. I feel for the guy, and if anything, I just got a whole lot of respect for him. Not because I'm anti-WWE, but I respect a guy who is walking away because he doesn't like what he's doing or his character. Not only is he doing what he feels is best for his character, but he never once complained publicly about it. He never whined on twitter/ig, and still showed up to work. I'm willing to give his in ring a pass , as it's now becoming evident he wasn't passionate about being there, and we've all been there at work. Wherever he ends up, I wish him well, and hope to see him wrestle in the future with a renewed attitude and passion. Hopefully this is another wake up call for WWE to stop watering everyone down and stifling them with garbage gimmicks.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

WTF is a hokey? Please explain.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Ace said:


> Anyone who can't understand why Uncle Deano (SHIT, he can't use that name anymore :mj2) is mad at creative and Vince
> 
> Watch this nonsense


I mean shit. I'd leave too if I had to dumb Shit like that. Like wtf is that?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Dean is ten times more interesting than all of those flippy midgets in NXT.


A matter of opinion, of course. See, I find Dean to be one of the least interesting characters on any show.


----------



## JooJCeeC (Apr 4, 2017)

Just interested to see where his Wife goes. Does she follow him or stays in WWE? Anyways, hats off to Dean for doing the right thing and leave, instead of staying there and getting treated like shite.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Backstage Reaction To Dean Ambrose Not Renewing His WWE Deal


> WWE's decision to announce that Dean Ambrose is not renewing his contract this spring has kept the pro wrestling community buzzing this week. On the latest Wrestling Observer Radio, Dave Meltzer delivered some more insight about the announcement and about the backstage reaction to Ambrose reportedly leaving.
> 
> Meltzer noted that while he believes that the Ambrose situation is real and he is indeed leaving the company as soon as his contract expires, some of the talent backstage still believe it is a work because of the way WWE announced it over their own website. It was noted that that some of the talent was already aware of Ambrose's decision to leave prior to this past Monday's WWE RAW, but most were kept in the dark until it was announced on Tuesday.
> 
> On the creative side of things, Meltzer reported that the majority of the creative team was unaware that Ambrose was exiting, and they had no idea that the program with Nia Jax was made to humiliate him on his way out of the company. Ambrose's fellow employees are surprised that he turned down such a lucrative five year deal with WWE, but Meltzer emphasized that he is unhappy and doesn't care about the money. Meltzer added that Ambrose is very good friends with AEW's Chris Jericho and Cody Rhodes.


Source: https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2...ean-ambrose-not-renewing-his-wwe-deal-650410/


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

It’s pretty crazy how Dean was the one almost everybody thought was gonna be the breakout star out of the Shield. Such is life. I hope he finds success at wherever he ends up.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

“they had no idea that the program with Nia Jax was made to humiliate him on his way out of the company”

It says A LOT about the “creative” Dean’s been giving over the years that the angle meant to “humiliate him on his way out” was pretty much just par for the course in terms of how atrocious it was.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Did I just read that Christian was more over than John Cena and sold more merch!?!?!?!

:sodone
:sodone


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

It's not surprising he turned the money down. He is someone who grew up without nothing.He doesn't care about money. He even doesn't care about being champ. He wants to have freedom with his character. He didn't have that freedom.He wasn't allowed to shine on the mic or the ring like he was before WWE. His heel turn made things even worse.


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



TommyWCECM said:


> Oh Vince you stupid cunt. If fucking ambrose leaves that pretty much means Seth or Roman could eventually leave hell anyone. Just dean please stay away from impact. I don't want to see you against Eddie Edwards. Maybe convince Sami to leave and invade roh or join AEW. Just avoid impact.
> 
> @Tyrion you're right about everything except walter. Meltzer said walter doesn't want to leave Europe and he would only sign if he was in the uk division


Seth maybe but highly unlikely but Roman No chance in hell. Why would Roman Leave? He has everything handed to him in WWE by Vince

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



umair007 said:


> Seth maybe but highly unlikely but Roman No chance in hell. Why would Roman Leave? He has everything handed to him in WWE by Vince
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


More money, the ability to be himself and not be hamstrung by creative, the respect of fans by telling Vince to shove it up his ass, and being the hottest news story the business has had in years. 

Roman jumping to AEW would make him the most talked about wrestler in the world, even more than he already was. As it is, if he comes back now he'll just be overshadowed by Becky.

Why would Hogan jump? Because when there's competition, people jump. Money and buzz talk.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Does anyone else find it strange that WWE announced that he wasn't resigning? Smells like a work.......


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



TommyWCECM said:


> Yeah I know. Which means everyone could potentially go. Hell even Cena could pull a hogan and turn heel late in his career and unleash the nwo in aew


Only if he has as much of a big ego as Hogan did and still wanted to be the FOTC in WWE but when Vince didn't do that, Hogan left for WCW so he can become the FOTC there & he was the babyface in WCW in the beginning but when he finally realized he's not as popular as babyface FOTC as he once was, he decided that the only way he could remain FOTC is by turning heel. I don't see that in John Cena's case but maybe I'm wrong.

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kareem Edwards (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Ambrose Girl said:


> ...If this is true, WWE won't be the same for me anymore. Dean was one of the main reasons I watched. Roman goes for a few years, Dean might be leaving. That literally leaves just Seth.
> 
> They clearly don't really care about Dean if they're not willing to throw a big important angle at him to get him to stay and re-sign with WWE.
> 
> I can't process this right now O_O




They cant throw big money and a big push to any and everyone who threatens to leave. Dean Ambrose is like Bray Wyatt with less talent. He is lucky he was a member of the shield or else he would be midcard talent at best. Velveteen Dream in NXT is a better wrestler and character than Dean Ambrose.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Kareem Edwards said:


> They cant throw big money and a big push to any and everyone who threatens to leave. Dean Ambrose is like Bray Wyatt with less talent. He is lucky he was a member of the shield or else he would be midcard talent at best. Velveteen Dream in NXT is a better wrestler and character than Dean Ambrose.


Lol that's all your opinions and you are ignoring that Vince did throw big money at him to stay. Vince just thinks the character is better including some comedy. While Dean doesn't agree and thinks his character isn't working as is.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

Freelancer said:


> Does anyone else find it strange that WWE announced that he wasn't resigning? Smells like a work.......


it could be considering they were even seemingly hinting at using it as a story angle on raw but I shouldnt say much because the "actually" crew will tell you are wrong despite them not knowing anymore about the current subject than yourself.

when they can give me the number to vince mcmahon that they are using for their source of information then we will forget opinions and start dealing in facts.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Kareem Edwards said:


> They cant throw big money and a big push to any and everyone who threatens to leave. Dean Ambrose is like Bray Wyatt with less talent. He is lucky he was a member of the shield or else he would be midcard talent at best. Velveteen Dream in NXT is a better wrestler and character than Dean Ambrose.


The WWE main roster is littered with workers who had better characters - and we're arguably better wrestlers - in NXT. Hell, from what little I've seen of NXT, Ambrose himself might be one of them.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Freelancer said:


> Does anyone else find it strange that WWE announced that he wasn't resigning? Smells like a work.......



https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2019/01/the-one-time-wwe-said-a-top-star-was-leaving-and-they-didnt-650392/


They have announced before that guys were leaving before they did. CM Punk was only time when something changed and Vince resigned him the day of the show.


WWE is a public company and likely had media questions about report of Dean leaving. So they sent out press release to confirm the news to the media.


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

Vince is killing the business by not letting guys be themselves and thats why they quit


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

What's the timeline on AEW's TV deal? I am excited for the future of the wrestling business. And A E DUB is the future.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

If this is real, then good for him. No point in staying if you're not happy.


----------



## TheStatic (Aug 16, 2015)

Ambrose leaving is such a shame considering how big of a star he could have been had they really tried. Not only was he a workhorse figure who put on more matches then anybody for the longest time but his character was always over, especially after the Shield first split up. Remember that reaction when Roman was ruled out of facing Seth only for Dean to return and go straight after him? I really think if they had a good start of his solo run but by ruining it they missed out on a lot of money. After that though he still had solid support, no matter where he was on the card he still felt like a big deal and him getting back into the title picture and being Smackdown Live's first champion was perfect. It seemed like every time he got a decent run of momentum, which is already more than most talented guys on the roster, they just let if fizzle out without capitalizing. I don't think he needed to stab someone in the head with a fork but he definitely needed an edge to his character, something that would allow him to stay in the spotlight. Instead as soon as he got to the top, there was no reason to root for him anymore, which led to the fans getting bored and moving to the next new thing. That really showed when AJ was doing great work with Cena, while he was backstage messing about in silly costumes and of course AJ ended up taking the title off him.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED*



King Jesus said:


> Christian was a long reigning WWE Champion, main evented multiple PPVs, fought Lesnar at Wrestlemania and was the third man in the SHIELD during the 5 year SHIELD era?


It was a compliment you sensitive Ambrose souls. I´m a huge fan of both. Just like Christian back then Ambrose deserves much better. This is a legit superstar turning his back on WWE. Not some midcard jobbing PED gollum like Neville. 

If I wanted to compare Ambrose and Christian, I´d point out that the greatest match Ambrose had in his whole life was fucking named after CHRISTIAN. :ghost


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I love how some people act like WWE is losing a Steve Austin or Hulk Hogan. lol Its Dean Ambrose. He's easily replaced. Hopefully he has to be Nia over on his way out, if he's leaving. Sadly though if he is leaving, he'll return in a year or 2 and we'll see The Shield reunite again....UGH


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Never been a fan of his personally. His in ring work is soft as shit and his promos are crap. However, it's the message this sends that is most intriguing. 

Wrestlers are walking away from this shithole company out of choice. The pull of WWE and their massive contract offers is no longer enough to make up for their woeful creativity and commitment to quality. I don't want to get too optimistic here, but I hope we are seeing the beginning of a shift in the landscape of pro wrestling.


----------



## CENAS HEEL TURN (Feb 27, 2018)

Ziggler struggled to get a decent match out of him after a fantastic build up to their SummerSlam match.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Nah, but he was part of the best tag team of attitude era, so pretty well known. And he was pretty much a top guy in 2005 and more over than Jericho and Cena... He was pretty big name, not a huge one. Yeah Dean has a better resume, but the fact Christian was part of E&C in the AE makes him a bigger name just based on that. I do see the comparison of Christian-TNA-2005 if Dean goes to AEW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i mean, i've never said these guys are too complacent. But i will say with someone like Dean...have better matches? And with Dean the stuff that he's been given, compared to the rest of the roster, has been pretty good. They've given him plenty of stuff to work with.

I guess I'm not sure what Dean necessarily wants (other than being #1 in the company..but that's a tough ask)



DJ Punk said:


> It's not about the kayfabe accomplishments. It's about portraying an interesting character you've worked on your entire career and allowing your passion to be expressed. Ambrose has passion for the business. Ryder doesn't (he's in it for the money and it's obvious). Big difference.


well that's a load of crap. Ryder doesn't?


----------



## Mgene15 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sounds like a work


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bryan Jericho said:


> I love how some people act like WWE is losing a Steve Austin or Hulk Hogan. lol Its Dean Ambrose. He's easily replaced. Hopefully he has to be Nia over on his way out, if he's leaving. Sadly though if he is leaving, he'll return in a year or 2 and we'll see The Shield reunite again....UGH


Just like wcw thought guys like Hhh austin and Jericho would be easily replaced? Ambrose could have been the next Piper if they let him be Jon Moxely like


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I think some people are missing the point.

This is not about "a spot." Dean will always have a good "spot." If he leaves and then comes back in a year, or 2, or 3, or whatever, he'll always have a good spot and be welcomed back in WWE.

What is happening is a guy who was out for 8 months with a bad injury, comes back and finally gets a run as a heel which I'm sure is what he wanted, and instead of completely changing his character, he stayed doing goofy shit that while he pulled off as well as anyone could, it's not what he wanted.

And now, he's making a decision to leave, bet on himself, do what he wants and see what happens and see if his ideas work.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Bryan Jericho said:


> I love how some people act like WWE is losing a Steve Austin or Hulk Hogan. lol Its Dean Ambrose. He's easily replaced. Hopefully he has to be Nia over on his way out, if he's leaving. Sadly though if he is leaving, he'll return in a year or 2 and we'll see The Shield reunite again....UGH


Like WWE had a Steve Austin or a Hulk Hogan who could possibly leave them at this moment. This is bad only because it ruins their perennial Shield reunion/feuds, and because it's quite telling that a guy who, despite the wacky segments, had it better than 90% of the roster wants to leave them on such a short notice.


----------



## SmarkSideOfTheMoon (Oct 25, 2016)

[/QUOTE] They cant throw big money and a big push to any and everyone who threatens to leave. Dean Ambrose is like Bray Wyatt with less talent. He is lucky he was a member of the shield or else he would be midcard talent at best. Velveteen Dream in NXT is a better wrestler and character than Dean Ambrose. [/QUOTE]

Lmao! Did you really just claim that Dean Ambrose is a less-talented Bray Wyatt? That is the craziest shit I’ve ever heard. An out-of-shape caveman who’s had the same promo for 5 years, been the least relevant Wyatt Family member the last 12+ months, arguably worst WWE Championship match in Mania History, and let’s not even bring you Sister Abigail. If Wyatt were future endeavored I guarantee there would not be half the shock as Ambrose leaving.

In short, I’d take Jon Moxley/Dean Ambrose over Husky Harris/Braun Wyatt. 24/7/365


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL he can change his finisher you know :lol


Yeah maybe he will DDT someone through some pipes in CZW instead. He's not adding much more to his repertoire this late in his career


----------



## jordyjames26 (Feb 7, 2016)

It's a work! Why else would he say "i was promised when i signed with this company". You think they're gonna have him go with HHH live if it's not? Seriously it's a nice setup though. 

Sent from my SM-A300Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> A big LOL about people whining about "interesting moves". How many "interesting moves" did Austin have? The Rock? Bret Hart? Flair? Orton? HHH?
> 
> What is an "interesting move" anyways? Are we talking flippy shit?


All bigger stars and far better on the mic. If you're that entertaining the other aspects don't matter. Ambrose is above average on the mic, but below average in the ring. Always has been


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Cult03 said:


> Yeah maybe he will DDT someone through some pipes in CZW instead. He's not adding much more to his repertoire this late in his career


You realize that Dirty Deeds wasn't even a double arm DDT until 2014 right? He use to do a bulldog/ddt combo


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

It's weird how they handled Dean turning on Seth, his reasoning for doing it made sense, he comes back from the brink of death and is relegated to be a bodyguard for Roman and Seth. Keeps being put in their shadows, can't escape being that "Shield Guy" and he wants to break free of that and become his own man.

If it sounds kinda familiar, it's because it's the Becky Lynch/Charlotte storyline. Becky's 'turn' resulted in her becoming the biggest babyface in the company while Dean's turn on Seth resulted in nothing.

Had the 'turn' happened with Dean and Roman I think the results would have been very different with the fans getting behind Dean.

The week where he had that promo burning the Shield gear was great, it wasn't until he came out in the gas mask with the bodyguards did it all go downhill.


----------



## Mad Jester (Feb 26, 2014)

Good for him.

This will in all likelihood be the best move he could make. From what I understand, the man was close to dying of a staph infection during the time he was injured and despite all of that, he put in the work to come back only to be regulated with a botched heel turn that should have been money. 

Yeah, I don't blame the man one bit for wanting to walk away from all of that bullshit. Matter of fact, I respect him for knowing his worth and not letting money get in the way of that. More wrestlers should follow suit.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

imthegame19 said:


> You realize that Dirty Deeds wasn't even a double arm DDT until 2014 right? He use to do a bulldog/ddt combo


I'm well aware. I've been following him since his CZW days. He also used the laziest looking cutter I have ever seen at one point. The guy is lazy and needs to accept some responsibility for where he's at right now. He's been placed in massive feuds and lets everyone down every single time


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

They’re losing a hell of a talent. There’s nobody else on that roster with the same level of quirkiness, he brings something different to the table. I also enjoy his style in ring too. I watched his Chronicle thing on the network recently and he just seems like an absolute nutter, but in a good way.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Cult03 said:


> Yeah maybe he will DDT someone through some pipes in CZW instead. He's not adding much more to his repertoire this late in his career


He's used the DDT as his finisher for like 4 years of his wrestling career. He didn't on the indies, in FCW or to start his WWE career. I think he'll be fine.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> All bigger stars and far better on the mic. If you're that entertaining the other aspects don't matter. Ambrose is above average on the mic, but below average in the ring. Always has been


Give Ambrose the same latitude on the mic that those guys had instead of reciting a bunch of keyboard monkey pre-scripted shit, and he'd be just as good.



Cult03 said:


> I'm well aware. I've been following him since his CZW days. He also used the laziest looking cutter I have ever seen at one point. The guy is lazy and needs to accept some responsibility for where he's at right now. He's been placed in massive feuds and lets everyone down every single time


Jesus H, try to keep up. He's not unhappy about his spot, he's unhappy with the goofy crap that creative saddles him with, and a general disagreement with the boss on the direction of his character.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

How is anyone downplaying this? Whether you're a fan of Ambrose or not he was one of their most important talents for the last 5+ years. The guy was WWE champion just 2 years ago and insanely over. 

I can't see how anybody says this is nothing unless you're an apologist who just defends WWE all the time. There is quite alot of that around here lately though.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Cult03 said:


> I'm well aware. I've been following him since his CZW days. He also used the laziest looking cutter I have ever seen at one point. The guy is lazy and needs to accept some responsibility for where he's at right now. He's been placed in massive feuds and lets everyone down every single time


Lol where he is right now? You act like he just got released. He turned down a 5 year deal at 7 figures to stay. WWE desperately wants him back. He's hottest wrestling FA in years. TNA, New Japan and AEW will will be throwing huge money at him. Considering what Jericho got from AEW. Well he's likely going to make same as he did in WWE and have creative freedom he wants.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Dean's merchandise hasn't been put in the clearance section yet. I guess that's a good sign for him possibly staying.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Just like wcw thought guys like Hhh austin and Jericho would be easily replaced? Ambrose could have been the next Piper if they let him be Jon Moxely like


Gotta disagree there. I saw most if not all of his Mox run on the indies. And those interviews he would do were all over the place and highly overrated IMO. Dean was gone for months, and honestly I didnt even notice until someone mentioned it, thats how much he brought to the WWE for me. So yes I think they can replace Ambrose, the only thing they wont be able to do is reunite The Shield if he's gone. And that would be awesome, less Shield crap the better.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Dean's merchandise hasn't been put in the clearance section yet. I guess that's a good sign for him possibly staying.


Well, he does have 3 more months on his contract. So I doubt his merch will go to clearance until April.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

It's truly amazing how WWE has managed to make me completely lose interest in two of my favorite wrestlers, Ambrose and Tyler Breeze. It's disgusting how Vince doesn't know who these wrestlers are before booking them, and has no interest in finding out their background either....perfect example of this was debuting Paige as a fucking underdog...wouldn't it be a good idea to understand what made these wrestlers popular and successful to begin with? I guess that makes too much sense. I went from loving everything about Ambrose/Breeze to deliberately avoiding their segments just to not see what has happened to them. That's tragic.

Although I do blame him a little bit too. His mannerisms went from crazy to just cringy and I also feel like he didn't have desire to be who he was, which made him popular to begin with....(wearing fresh and clean clothes and the fact that he avoided talking about his past with Stone Cold) 

That being said, I'm so happy he did this. Now if Ambrose goes to AEW and feuds with Punk, I would die of happiness.


----------



## AEW on TNT (Jan 29, 2019)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



shandcraig said:


> haha i love your graphic,Did you make it yourself ?


:grin2:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Pour one out for a fucking wasted career and talent. You do you, Ambrose. I'll support you.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

imthegame19 said:


> Lol where he is right now? You act like he just got released. He turned down a 5 year deal at 7 figures to stay. WWE desperately wants him back. He's hottest wrestling FA in years. TNA, New Japan and AEW will will be throwing huge money at him. Considering what Jericho got from AEW. Well he's likely going to make same as he did in WWE and have creative freedom he wants.


Right now? Being made to look stupid by Nia Jax is where he's at right now. Having his feuds thrown out because they're not doing well is where he's at right now. Jericho is 1000x better than Ambrose



Reggie Dunlop said:


> Give Ambrose the same latitude on the mic that those guys had instead of reciting a bunch of keyboard monkey pre-scripted shit, and he'd be just as good.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus H, try to keep up. He's not unhappy about his spot, he's unhappy with the goofy crap that creative saddles him with, and a general disagreement with the boss on the direction of his character.


All he'd talk about is how he wasn't supposed to be a top wrestler but he overcame it and act a bit crazy. His woe is me, sad Joker schtick is weak and unoriginal. Have you seen his old stuff? He is goofy as fuck and always has been.



Undertaker23RKO said:


> He's used the DDT as his finisher for like 4 years of his wrestling career. He didn't on the indies, in FCW or to start his WWE career. I think he'll be fine.


I am aware. Even then, his matches are filled with boring and lazy moves. Unless of course he can use weapons. His highlight reel is filled with moves being hit on him.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Cult03 said:


> I am aware. Even then, his matches are filled with boring and lazy moves. Unless of course he can use weapons. His highlight reel is filled with moves being hit on him.


That's called moving the goal posts.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



umair007 said:


> Seth maybe but highly unlikely but Roman No chance in hell. Why would Roman Leave? He has everything handed to him in WWE by Vince
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


Same reason ambrose is leaving. Creative freedom. Booking has fucked Roman too don't forget. Accolades don't mean shit if he wasn't receiving quality booking. In a way his the biggest victim of vinces booking. 

Think where Roman would be if he was booked correctly and allowed to get over naturally. AEW would better capitalize on Roman probably wrestling again. Vince would go the conquering hero story. Where the bucks (the bookers) would go the bitter heel route. It took me having cancer for you people to finally show me respect well you can all go to hell. Boom one of the hottest heels in wrestling then.

That and coming back from cancer wrestling wwes schedule is a death sentence.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Cult03 said:


> Right now? Being made to look stupid by Nia Jax is where he's at right now. Having his feuds thrown out because they're not doing well is where he's at right now. Jericho is 1000x better than Ambrose


That's only temporary and fans are too smart these days to oh Dean a bum he got beat up by a woman. They know he's leaving and it's only happening because Vince is being pitty. This isn't 1991 here. You also forget Jericho feuded with Chyna in the past as well and 1000x better is opinion based. 


A wrestler in his prime who's been WWE champ in the last two and half years and main evented a dozen ppvs. Who was apart of one of WWE hottest acts and factions. Is going to have more value then a 48 year old. Especially a guy like Ambrose who was a indie darling before he even came to WWE. You can dislike Dean or whatever. But he's without a doubt going to have AEW throw a ton of money at him. He's in a great position and this is the perfect time to have the opportunity to leave WWE it he's unhappy with his character.



Cult03 said:


> I am aware. Even then, his matches are filled with boring and lazy moves. Unless of course he can use weapons. His highlight reel is filled with moves being hit on him.


You realize WWE scripts most of these matches and it has to stay within their style right? During Jericho last run he got hot with the list stuff. But his matches were very up and down quality wise. So leaving gives guys more in-ring freedom as well. Yes Ambrose isn't a guy who does a ton of moves. But he's been in tons of very good matches and his known as a strong worker in the industry for a reason. He's a good athlete with good stamina who can hang with top workers like Rollins, Daniel Bryan or AJ Styles. Even if he's better at taking moves, then doing tons of moves Kevin Owens is.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I mean shit. I'd leave too if I had to dumb Shit like that. Like wtf is that?


They wanted it to be a Bane type theme, problem is that the masks don't work. Would have worked just fine with the jacket and the thugs in BDUs walking out with him.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Dean's merchandise hasn't been put in the clearance section yet. I guess that's a good sign for him possibly staying.


They won't until he's gone. He's still under WWE contract until April and could be wrestling in WWE through Mania. It all depends on how long WWE wants to use him. With AEW a option, the only way he stays is if Vince gives him creative control over his character and there no way he does that.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Dean can pretty much go anywhere he likes and he will make good money and have a good amount of creative control at this point.


----------



## Primetarget (Oct 24, 2018)

They should have Ambrose turn heel instead of Rollins.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Primetarget said:


> They should have Ambrose turn heel instead of Rollins.


What? Dean is already a heel and Seth isn't turning heel :lol


----------



## Primetarget (Oct 24, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Primetarget said:
> 
> 
> > They should have Ambrose turn heel instead of Rollins.
> ...


I know that, but what I’m saying they should have made the turn back on 2013/14 instead


----------



## theAmbrosedude (Oct 31, 2017)

*Dean Ambrose leaving; a work or is it real?*

*As noted earlier this week Ambrose and WWE confirmed that he was leaving after WrestleMania, but there are already speculations that this is just a work to plan a huge storyline, but there are points to why it could be a work and why it wouldn't be.

As a follower of Ambrose for years, he has said a few times that he enjoys his time in WWE and so has Renee Young, which is his wife. But wanting to leave now is understandable because he was longing for a heel turn and botching it and giving him shit booking for his heel run could have caused it.

Ambrose would have just done a quick job to Rollins this past RAW but had a confrontation with Triple H which looks like it could edge out to a storyline with him, I mean its sensible WWE would write him out of scripts after this RAW if he was to leave, but they haven't from the looks of it.

Renee Young posted a picture of him on Instagram saying he could do whatever he wanted. However on TV, Ambrose does look visibly pissed, doing all that overselling and making him look like shit with Nia Jax and everything, also what looked like a pipebomb kind of promo he was about to cut before getting interrupted.

One last point, he is meant to leave 3 months from now. Why is WWE mentioning this so early? They never do that, and its weird that they publicized it so much, on Triple H's promo and on Social Medias. Also, they never gave out the old "Wish him the best in his future endaevours."*


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

lol @ people comparing DEAN AMBROSE worth to Chris Jericho. OK guys.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving; a work or is it real?*



theAmbrosedude said:


> *As noted earlier this week Ambrose and WWE confirmed that he was leaving after WrestleMania, but there are already speculations that this is just a work to plan a huge storyline, but there are points to why it could be a work and why it wouldn't be.
> 
> As a follower of Ambrose for years, he has said a few times that he enjoys his time in WWE and so has Renee Young, which is his wife. But wanting to leave now is understandable because he was longing for a heel turn and botching it and giving him shit booking for his heel run could have caused it.
> 
> ...


Prepare to be merged


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving; a work or is it real?*



theAmbrosedude said:


> *As noted earlier this week Ambrose and WWE confirmed that he was leaving after WrestleMania, but there are already speculations that this is just a work to plan a huge storyline, but there are points to why it could be a work and why it wouldn't be.
> 
> As a follower of Ambrose for years, he has said a few times that he enjoys his time in WWE and so has Renee Young, which is his wife. But wanting to leave now is understandable because he was longing for a heel turn and botching it and giving him shit booking for his heel run could have caused it.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't rule it out, but it seems unlikely they'd give the publicity boost to AEW of having a lot of talk about one of WWE's bigger guys going there. They didn't wish him the best with his "future endeavors" because they'll be with their competition.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving; a work or is it real?*

It's real. Doesn't mean they won't turn it into a storyline even with him leaving. Doesn't mean a miracle can't happen and he decides to stay. And yes, there is the 5% chance this is a work.

But, it's real. And everyone should probably just accept that. As a massive fan of the guy, I have and I look forward to the future.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving; a work or is it real?*

I'm going to assume its a work for now until he's actually gone.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving; a work or is it real?*

Healthy skepticism is healthy, but he's leaving. AEW isn't a threat, and it won't be for years. WWE is headed to Fox and AEW doesn't even have a TV deal. 

However, years down the road, as the model changes and TV matters less and less, AEW could climb. Ambrose might be part of that.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

bradatar said:


> lol @ people comparing DEAN AMBROSE worth to Chris Jericho. OK guys.


One guy is very old at the end of his career and one guy is at the prime of his career. I bet even Jericho would say getting a WWE guy who's former World Champion and Shield member in his prime would be huge in making AEW legit and not bunch if Indy guys.Jericho said he already is helping that. But he also appears more semi-retired. Since he only appeared on tv for like a year over the last 5 years. While Ambrose was always a major focus in the show. Either with the Shield or solo guy. Nobody saying who's a better wrestler or more well known. But at the end of the day Jericho comes off more like Sting as old guy in TNA. While Ambrose is like getting one of WWE current top 10 regulars.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

imthegame19 said:


> One guy is very old at the end of his career and one guy is at the prime of his career. I bet even Jericho would say getting a WWE guy who's former World Champion and Shield member in his prime would be huge in making AEW legit and not bunch if Indy guys.Jericho said he already is helping that. But he also appears more semi-retired. Since he only appeared on tv for like a year over the last 5 years. While Ambrose was always a major focus in the show. Either with the Shield or solo guy.


Doesn't matter. With Jericho you get all the behind the scenes shit as well. There really isn't a comparison. Not all, but many non-wrestling fans know Chris Jericho. Non-wrestling fans have zero idea who Dean Ambrose is.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

bradatar said:


> Doesn't matter. With Jericho you get all the behind the scenes shit as well. There really isn't a comparison. Not all, but many non-wrestling fans know Chris Jericho. Non-wrestling fans have zero idea who Dean Ambrose is.


Age thing does matter. People are gonna be like oh wow that guys still around. Again it's like Sting in TNA. He has major value to the company and a big name. But seeing a guy who was currently one of WWE top guys. People are going to say oh wow they got Dean Ambrose from the Shield. Stuff like this will matter when it comes to weekly tv. Other wise it will look like they have just old man and indie guys. 


Ambrose being there helps making the product more legit. Which is why they will want to add Ambrose and a few other WWE guys. It will help bring that WWE audience over to try this product. Since only hardcore wrestling fans watch Omega, Young Bucks, Adam Page matches etc or have saw Cody Rhodes on indies. Remember there is a big group of wrestling fans who watch only WWE. Having current top WWE guys on AEW will help bring that WWE audience. Especially if they get a big tv network.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

So Dean is going to have his stock lowered through to mania where he loses to Nia Jaxx for good measure? 

What will happen to Renee in his absence, WWE is not great at treating couples like individuals, especially if one ends up working for rivals or even not like the case of Punk.


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



TommyWCECM said:


> Same reason ambrose is leaving. Creative freedom. Booking has fucked Roman too don't forget. Accolades don't mean shit if he wasn't receiving quality booking. In a way his the biggest victim of vinces booking.
> 
> Think where Roman would be if he was booked correctly and allowed to get over naturally. AEW would better capitalize on Roman probably wrestling again. Vince would go the conquering hero story. Where the bucks (the bookers) would go the bitter heel route. It took me having cancer for you people to finally show me respect well you can all go to hell. Boom one of the hottest heels in wrestling then.
> 
> That and coming back from cancer wrestling wwes schedule is a death sentence.


I can see John Cena leaving to AEW but even that is a big if and if that happens I can see other big stars following him but as much of a star Dean Ambrose is in WWE, he's not at the level of John Cena(because of the booking and not because of his potential) and if he's adamant on not renewing his contract, then WWE is gonna bury him even more before he leaves thereby diminishing his star power and by the time he leaves WWE, they would turn him into a complete jobber (which they have already started doing) and then him leaving would not have that much of an impact that big stars like Roman would follow him. I guess we'll see what happens in the future. Btw I heard that it's all a work since it was an official statement from WWE & they never do that type of statement months in advance before any wrestler is leaving.

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

roblewis87 said:


> So Dean is going to have his stock lowered through to mania where he loses to Nia Jaxx for good measure?
> 
> What will happen to Renee in his absence, WWE is not great at treating couples like individuals, especially if one ends up working for rivals or even not like the case of Punk.


WWE probably likes Renee more then they do Dean. Don't expect Dean to have a big burial. Especially one that will be talked about in the media like Nia Jax would. WWE doesn't want to piss off Renee or look pitty. Dean putting over top of the card talent quietly for next month and quietly not appearing on tv. Is best for WWE and not have big buzz around Ambrose. 


If WWE dared to have Ambrose job or even appear in a match with Nia Jax. It would make Ambrose have a huge buzz around him leaving the company and get a big crowd reaction. People know Ambrose is leaving and wrestling is fake. So Ambrose is going to get big crowd reaction if WWE tries to bury him on his way out. Especially if he goes against a woman. Who is a big heel.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

The curse of the No.14 pick in Rumble Matches continues.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving; a work or is it real?*

WWE has literally never announced a talent declining to renew a contract in the past. That makes this really hard to figure out: are they working us, or are they just doing something differently?

The coming weeks will tell. If he's leaving, there's no reason to feature him unless he's putting other talent over. If he spends the next two months on his back, I'll be more inclined to believe it's real. If he keeps getting TV time and gets booked into a Wrestlemania program, I'll be more inclined to believe it's a work.


----------



## Jeripunk99 (Oct 16, 2017)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving; a work or is it real?*

He was not going to deliver a pipebomb!!

WWE officials would not have let him sit out there during the entire commercial and Dean would have ignored Nia, not interacted with her,


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving; a work or is it real?*

The more you see/hear of him, the more likely it is a work.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

TNA needed Kurt Angle to gain a TV deal. AEW don't have an Angle, and won't be getting one any time soon.

Is Dean much of a loss to the E? Nope. 

Would he better off elsewhere? Maybe.

But his girl is in the 'E (unless she goes to) and doubt anyone will offer him a sufficient deal elsewhere.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

zrc said:


> TNA needed Kurt Angle to gain a TV deal. AEW don't have an Angle, and won't be getting one any time soon.
> 
> Is Dean much of a loss to the E? Nope.
> 
> ...


This just means you're uninformed. Dean immediately became the biggest free agent in wrestling.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> This just means you're uninformed. Dean immediately became the biggest free agent in wrestling.


Being the "biggest free agent" doesn't mean they'll offer him a better deal.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

bradatar said:


> Doesn't matter. With Jericho you get all the behind the scenes shit as well. There really isn't a comparison. Not all, but many non-wrestling fans know Chris Jericho. Non-wrestling fans have zero idea who Dean Ambrose is.


And non wrestling fans dont know and dont care about AEW. The only people who are going to watch that show are wrestling fans who all know Dean Ambrose. Plus Jericho isnt THAT well known that he is going to bring completely new eyes to the product. Name recognition among non wrestling fans is a non variable in this case.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

zrc said:


> Being the "biggest free agent" doesn't mean they'll offer him a better deal.


Sufficient deal =/= better deal. He's going to make a lot of money even if it isn't more than what he'd get in WWE.


----------



## goat49 (Jan 31, 2019)

The fact that they are announcing him leaving makes me think that this is a work , I'll believe it when I see it 


although I would be curious to know how much money he could make in AEW or the Indies compared to WWE 


Nevertheless I wish him all the best


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

zrc said:


> Being the "biggest free agent" doesn't mean they'll offer him a better deal.


They likely will and it's not about money for Dean anyways.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

goat49 said:


> The fact that they are announcing him leaving makes me think that this is a work , I'll believe it when I see it
> 
> 
> although I would be curious to know how much money he could make in AEW or the Indies compared to WWE
> ...


They only announced it after it already leaked. Then they got asked about it by the media over and over again. So they decided to release press release confirming it that's all. It would be a different story if they announced it first. Keep in mind this is the first time a top star has not wanted to resign with them in 5 years. And with AEW coming a wrestler not wanting to renew his contract is a even bigger story then before.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



TommyWCECM said:


> Same reason ambrose is leaving. Creative freedom. Booking has fucked Roman too don't forget. Accolades don't mean shit if he wasn't receiving quality booking. In a way his the biggest victim of vinces booking.
> 
> Think where Roman would be if he was booked correctly and allowed to get over naturally. AEW would better capitalize on Roman probably wrestling again. Vince would go the conquering hero story. Where the bucks (the bookers) would go the bitter heel route. It took me having cancer for you people to finally show me respect well you can all go to hell. Boom one of the hottest heels in wrestling then.
> 
> That and coming back from cancer wrestling wwes schedule is a death sentence.


No way Roman goes to AEW. He has more chance of being in hollywood than going to AEW. 

Booking might have hurt Roman but only in the WWE would Roman really succeed. Because as an actual wrestling talent, he isnt as good as the top guys of AEW. He is good enough in the ring but he doesnt have the mic skills for it. 

Now that is just my opinion and I could see where people are coming from if they disagree but logically, why would Roman ever actually leave WWE. His family was built off the WWE, he is making BANK off WWE, his spot as THE TOP GUY is guarenteed in the WWE, if he comes back he will definitely main event another Mania where that isnt a guarentee in AEW. And with how important he is to Vince he could definitely get a reduced schedule. Plus I believe that wrestling isnt entirely a passion for Roman. He may love it but that wasnt his original choice. It was first football but now I think its maybe performing and just success in general. I may not be sure, but he may be using WWE to get to bigger things just like his cousin did l.


----------



## goat49 (Jan 31, 2019)

imthegame19 said:


> They only announced it after it already leaked. Then they got asked about it by the media over and over again. So they decided to release press release confirming it that's all. It would be a different story if they announced it first. Keep in mind this is the first time a top star has not wanted to resign with them in 5 years. And with AEW coming a wrestler not wanting to renew his contract is a even bigger story then before.



Look all I'm saying is I'll believe it when I see it that's all


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

zrc said:


> TNA needed Kurt Angle to gain a TV deal. AEW don't have an Angle, and won't be getting one any time soon.
> 
> Is Dean much of a loss to the E? Nope.
> 
> ...


They have a tv deal. It's just not announced yet. They have billionaire owners with connections. They can get tv deal with promises of adding big name WWE talent over the next year like a Dean Ambrose. The owner has billions of dollars. You really don't think he's gonna offer big money to get a top wrestling FA star like Ambrose?


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Gotta disagree there. I saw most if not all of his Mox run on the indies. And those interviews he would do were all over the place and highly overrated IMO. Dean was gone for months, and honestly I didnt even notice until someone mentioned it, thats how much he brought to the WWE for me. So yes I think they can replace Ambrose, the only thing they wont be able to do is reunite The Shield if he's gone. And that would be awesome, less Shield crap the better.


He was the best thing about the shield IMO

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving; a work or is it real?*



Shaun_27 said:


> The more you see/hear of him, the more likely it is a work.


Why in the hell would it be a work? All this does is puts AEW in the news. You think they want people buzzing about AEW?


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

Cult03 said:


> Yeah maybe he will DDT someone through some pipes in CZW instead. He's not adding much more to his repertoire this late in his career


Why not? John Cena did

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving; a work or is it real?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why in the hell would it be a work? All this does is puts AEW in the news. You think they want people buzzing about AEW?


Remember when Punk walked out 5 years ago and everyone thought that was a work? Pepperidge Farm remembers.


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> More money, the ability to be himself and not be hamstrung by creative, the respect of fans by telling Vince to shove it up his ass, and being the hottest news story the business has had in years.
> 
> Roman jumping to AEW would make him the most talked about wrestler in the world, even more than he already was. As it is, if he comes back now he'll just be overshadowed by Becky.
> 
> Why would Hogan jump? Because when there's competition, people jump. Money and buzz talk.


Lol The Becky hate is real. More Money highly unlikely. WWE will offer more than anything AEW can come up with because he's their top star & you're expecting too much out of Roman if you think he cares about being himself & he probably cares about fans' respect but not more than his Samoan family legacy in WWE. He'd be shitting on all of that & his family will be pissed off at him for doing so. No amount of Buzz & talk will be enough for him to risk that. You're obsession with Becky is unhealthy.

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk



Chrome said:


> Remember when Punk walked out 5 years ago and everyone thought that was a work? Pepperidge Farm remembers.


People who thought that were stupid. This is different.

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

JooJCeeC said:


> Just interested to see where his Wife goes. Does she follow him or stays in WWE? Anyways, hats off to Dean for doing the right thing and leave, instead of staying there and getting treated like shite.


I don't see Renee leaving. I think that she'll stay or she'll separate from Dean Ambrose 

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

umair007 said:


> I don't see Renee leaving. I think that she'll stay or she'll separate from Dean Ambrose
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


She works maybe 2 days a week consistently. I doubt that would hinder their relationship in the least.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving; a work or is it real?*



Chrome said:


> Remember when Punk walked out 5 years ago and everyone thought that was a work? Pepperidge Farm remembers.


Yeah, but at least then there weren't viable options. They could've afforded to do a walk out storyline back then. Nobody cared about Impact. AEW has gotten them worried sick. The last thing they want is attention on them.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Usually try to be kind here, but I think some of this "Cena to AEW" speculation is absolutely asinine. Love or hate him, there is a genuine argument that no wrestler has done more for WWE than Cena. Furthermore, he said numerous times before finding success in Hollywood that he would be open to being Gorilla Monsoon's spiritual successor as a lifelong employee, working as a commentator or trainer after wrestling. Only times we have ever heard him deviate from said devotion is getting pissed at not getting greenlit to go all-in during the Rock feud and his unsuccessful lobbies against the Undertaker for years in lieu of lower-profiled matches.

Cena leaving for Hollywood is not surprising but I'd be absolutely floored to see Cena leave, particularly when Cena didn't come up in the territory environment.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Usually try to be kind here, but I think some of this "Cena to AEW" speculation is absolutely asinine. *Love or hate him, there is a genuine argument that no wrestler has done more for WWE than Cena. *Furthermore, he said numerous times before finding success in Hollywood that he would be open to being Gorilla Monsoon's spiritual successor as a lifelong employee, working as a commentator or trainer after wrestling. Only times we have ever heard him deviate from said devotion is getting pissed at not getting greenlit to go all-in during the Rock feud and his unsuccessful lobbies against the Undertaker for years in lieu of lower-profiled matches.
> 
> Cena leaving for Hollywood is not surprising but I'd be absolutely floored to see Cena leave, particularly when Cena didn't come up in the territory environment.


If you mean being loyal than Undertaker should be talked about first over Cena. Undertaker could have easily took a big paycheck from WCW, but instead decided to stay with WWE. Cena had no real better alternatives when he was FOTC. Cena didn't do much to reverse the decling ratings. He is not on the level of Hogan, Rock or Austin.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

EMGESP said:


> If you mean being loyal than Undertaker should be talked about first over Cena. Undertaker could have easily took a big paycheck from WCW, but instead decided to stay with WWE. Cena had no real better alternatives when he was FOTC. Cena didn't do much to reverse the decling ratings. He is not on the level of Hogan, Rock or Austin.


Not where I'm going with that but absolutely if that's your criteria, Cena's back in the line. I'm just objectively saying there is an argument of Cena being very, very high if we are putting value on his overall contributions that extend well beyond the squared circle.


----------



## Frenetic Zetetic (Jun 11, 2018)

Well this is crazy news.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

umair007 said:


> JooJCeeC said:
> 
> 
> > Just interested to see where his Wife goes. Does she follow him or stays in WWE? Anyways, hats off to Dean for doing the right thing and leave, instead of staying there and getting treated like shite.
> ...


renee is the female mean gene... woah...they need star power...


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Not where I'm going with that but absolutely if that's your criteria, Cena's back in the line. I'm just objectively saying there is an argument of Cena being very, very high if we are putting value on his overall contributions that extend well beyond the squared circle.


I'm curious, what contributions do you speak of?


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## jpickens (May 3, 2015)

In all you'd have to feel for Rene and what sort of reprisal will be bestowed upon her person after Dean leaves.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

The replay in NZ on the Prime Channel has everything cut from it after he was pinned.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Just got on the Dean Ambrose bandwagon for the first time this past monday watching that promo of his and he's leaving! I can't wait for investing in HIM as a real jerk/psycho character because I thought he was overrated or boring or bland all these years, while also never having enjoyed his wrestling style and moves(in the WWE), which I found to be dreadful to be honest. Perhaps I never liked him because he was never really showing his personality to the extent he did on Raw, was booked like crap(The feuds with Seth in 2014, Bray Wyatt) and always came across as a midcarder with weird gestures and expressions, a crappy attire. 

Now that I do think he really has that star potential, I want to see him outside WWE! I can't wait for AEW's weekly show! Imagine if they have Dean, Punk and Kenny Omega in their mainevent scene!


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

Great. Seth should follow suit.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

BlackieDevil said:


> Great. Seth should follow suit.


seth isnt going to, he is probably being lined up for the roman reigns role right now so I doubt he is frustrated with his position. WM 35 looks to be shaping up mostly the same as 31 just with rollins taking on lesnar instead of reigns.

seth generally has a much better outlook than ambrose within wwe and has had many more opportunities in the past.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

What reason what Seth have to follow suit? Vince is a huge Seth mark.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Seth also doesn't seem to have any creative vision. Seems to be ok with just being The Workhorse gimmick


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

It's obvious Vince doesnt care about Dean but he still needs him around because of Shield.
Whenever viewership goes down Vince uses Shield to boost it up. I wonder what is he going to do now. Pretend Dean never existed and make some kind of DX out of Shield?


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Yeah this is 100 percent a work. This situation is turning Dean into a hotter commodity and giving him lots of attention. Why would the WWE create this aura just to give him away? This is a huge angle to make Dean a bigger star and Austin/Becky types. Fans are going to eat it up because it will be what they hoped would happen with CM Punk.


----------



## matta5580 (Aug 31, 2016)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Yeah this is 100 percent a work. This situation is turning Dean into a hotter commodity and giving him lots of attention. Why would the WWE create this aura just to give him away? This is a huge angle to make Dean a bigger star and Austin/Becky types. Fans are going to eat it up because it will be what they hoped would happen with CM Punk.


It's not 1985 anymore. Wake up.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

WWE feeding Keller bullshit. There is no way WWE is letting Dean get this much publicity with AEW out in the wild. WWE making the whole Ziggler is leaving/staying a storyline with Dean.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So apparently, Dean IS scheduled for live events and TV going forward... so I wonder what their plans for him are?



> After news that Dean Ambrose is set to leave WWE broke this past Tuesday, some have wondered if his appearance on Monday’s RAW might have been his last. PWInsider reports that Ambrose is scheduled for WWE’s live event tonight in Saskatoon, as well as upcoming TV tapings. He previously told WWE that he will leave WWE when his contract expires in April, after Wrestlemania.


I'm glad about this, cos the thought of this week's Raw being his last appearance hurts. I wonder when his final final appearance will be?


----------



## Mr.Monkey (Jul 12, 2014)

As a fan of the faction. My DREAM scenario would be than once Seth beats Brock Roman Comes to the Ring to Celebrate with his Friend Seth. They go up the ramp and out comes Dean for them to do the shield pose one last time but with Seth in the middle holding up the championship.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

King Jesus said:


> Seth also doesn't seem to have any creative vision. Seems to be ok with just being The Workhorse gimmick


How in god's holy name can you presume to have any idea how much "creative vision" Seth Rollins has?

I seriously can't wait to hear this one. You people amaze me sometimes.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

Flamyx said:


> It's obvious Vince doesnt care about Dean but he still needs him around because of Shield.
> Whenever viewership goes down Vince uses Shield to boost it up. I wonder what is he going to do now. Pretend Dean never existed and make some kind of DX out of Shield?


We arent 100 percent sure that Dean is leaving what if Dean is actually playing mind games for more $$$. i dont blame him you don't take the first offer and call it a day. Just how Lesnar has been playing the game Dean might play it till the end.

All I can tell you is this if Dean shows uninterest in the program and he loses in mania high chance he is indeed leaving. I dont see Dean leaving when the WWE has actually put some more focus on Ambrose.


----------



## Aincrad (Feb 1, 2019)

Ambrose Girl said:


> So apparently, Dean IS scheduled for live events and TV going forward... so I wonder what their plans for him are?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad about this, cos the thought of this week's Raw being his last appearance hurts. I wonder when his final final appearance will be?


Job him out to Nia for three months straight to ruin him before he leaves


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Someone post dean's promo


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Yeah this is 100 percent a work. This situation is turning Dean into a hotter commodity and giving him lots of attention. Why would the WWE create this aura just to give him away? This is a huge angle to make Dean a bigger star and Austin/Becky types. Fans are going to eat it up because it will be what they hoped would happen with CM Punk.


It's also getting people talking about other promotions. They're not giving him away, his contract is expiring, and he's under no legal obligation to sign a new one. What is the end game of this being a work? If Ambrose shows up in May, then it just means he signed a new deal. Okay. What then? 

They released the statement because they were asked, they're trying to play nice in hopes that he doesn't sign with a competitor it is going to make a different to and so that there isn't a huge shock if he does show up at Double or Nothing.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

It's probably a work. I hope it's not and he and his annoying wife leave.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*Proof the Dean Ambrose storyline is a work!*

I'm so relieved to realise it's all a work. This is going to be the best storyline for Dean Ambrose since he was in the Shield. 

Overlooking the fact Dean was given the best possible TV time for a heel in the post-rumble Raw, and overlooking the fact he was allowed to humiliate HHH on the mic in a rehearsed spot during the most important segment, and overlooking the intriguing storyline potential of stars leaving for AEW, there are 2 pieces of evidence that under no possible circumstance would have occurred if it was really a shoot:

1. The timing of Vince McMahon cutting Dean's live mic after he said "when I first signed with WWE..."

This would be impossible if it was not a work for these reasons:

a). Vince McMahon let Dean Ambrose speak into a live mic after the break. 
b). Vince McMahon let Dean Ambrose speak into a live mic _knowing_ the content would be about his release. (Because, if it were a shoot, then Vince either told him to drop a pipebomb, or Dean went rogue and decided to drop a pipebomb - however under both situations Vince 100% would've known the content of Dean's promo).
c.) Vince McMahon supposedly went "quick, cut off the microphone!" the second Dean utters "when I first signed with WWE..." indicating he did NOT expect Dean to talk about his contract situation - contradicting the previous 2 premises.

Thus, Vince McMahon wants to work the WWE Universe into believing that the rebellious Dean Ambrose was trying to go rogue on the mic, and needed to be suppressed, but it's all a work.


2. Dean Ambrose was expecting to be hit by Nia Jax, so the intent of the segment all along was to work fans into believing Dean is leaving, and Nia is the red herring to make it possible.

If Nia Jax coming out was a shoot, when she hit Dean _from behind_, Dean wouldn't have flopped through the ropes_ like normal_, as this would only be possible if the segment was pre-planned and he was expecting a hit from behind by Nia Jax.

I'll concede a small logical possibility remains that Dean Ambrose did in fact give his notice, then Vince decided to create a worked shoot storyline about it, teasing a rogue pipebomb, with Dean Ambrose agreeing to the storyline while agreeing to get into a fued with (and lay down for) a woman. 

However, if a top star like Dean Ambrose shocks Vince by suddenly announcing he's leaving, then for this to be a shoot, Vince McMahon would need to give up on Dean's services 3 months before Dean's contract is up, without a fight, just a day or two after he found out, and let him go to AEW in a hot storyline while still allowing him to make HHH look like a fool during prime TV time.

There's no chance in hell that would be true. 

Thus... we're getting Dean vs HHH at Wrestlemania and he's staying!

Case closed?


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Proof the Dean Ambrose storyline is a work!*

A bit overanalyzed but yeah, it's a work. Didnt manage to watch RAW live but got spoiled by guys like Rusev thanking Dean and Kenta. They absolutely worked me for the whole episode. 
Seeing afterwards though that Keller(rarely gets valuable insider info) broke the news and WWE announced it too surely means it's a work. WWE has no obligation to admit that Dean is leaving 3 months in advance.
Hoping this means big things for Dean. Thought they dropped the ball with him after the underwhelming heel turn.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Proof the Dean Ambrose storyline is a work!*

*There needs to be some story written as to why he'll be there one day & not the next especially since they still need him to perform at Wrestlemania.

Announcing his decision not to resign kills off a lot of speculation & potential hype early on. He's still eating a pedigree & paying his final dues @ WM.

Dean resigning doesn't help himself nor wrestling fans. If he does are fans meant to be like "owh yes he's staying! omg yes!", not it'll be "ugh, he had a great chance & now he's stuck with doing the same old crap again, *change channel*"*


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Proof the Dean Ambrose storyline is a work!*

I guess it will be clearer on RAW. The more we see of Ambrose, the chances it's a storyline increase exponentially.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Proof the Dean Ambrose storyline is a work!*

They're using real life stuff for a kayfabe storyline. That's it really, its not the first time they've done this and it wouldn't be the last. Remember CM Punk and his contract situation?

I doubt the monkeys in WWE creative came up with this storyline completely out of no where if there wasn't a hint of truth about it so yeah.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Proof the Dean Ambrose storyline is a work!*



Laughable Chimp said:


> They're using real life stuff for a kayfabe storyline. That's it really, its not the first time they've done this and it wouldn't be the last. Remember CM Punk and his contract situation?
> 
> I doubt the monkeys in WWE creative came up with this storyline completely out of no where if there wasn't a hint of truth about it so yeah.


Roman Reigns is supposedly healing well, Seth is about to receive a top dog coronation... Vince will do anything to keep the Shield in his back pocket. 

For what you're saying to be true, Vince gave up on Ambrose just 1-2 days after finding out, even though he has 3 months to negotiate.

Why would Vince move on from a 32yo Shield member so quickly, while immediately giving him a prime time segment and a great burn on HHH?


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Proof the Dean Ambrose storyline is a work!*



IronMan8 said:


> Roman Reigns is supposedly healing well, Seth is about to receive a top dog coronation... Vince will do anything to keep the Shield in his back pocket.
> 
> For what you're saying to be true, Vince gave up on Ambrose just 1-2 days after finding out, even though he has 3 months to negotiate.
> 
> Why would Vince move on from a 32yo Shield member so quickly, while immediately giving him a prime time segment and a great burn on HHH?


Because Dean straight up told him that he was leaving and refused a contract even with more money attached to it. 

Vince isn't giving up on him. If he did, then Dean would barely be in a storyline to begin with. If anything, Vince is trying to convince Dean to stay by giving him this storyline in the hopes that he will change his mind at the end. Remember, its the creative aspect that Dean seems to have issue with, not the money. What better way to show that they'll book him better than by actually booking him better.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Proof the Dean Ambrose storyline is a work!*



IronMan8 said:


> Roman Reigns is supposedly healing well, Seth is about to receive a top dog coronation... Vince will do anything to keep the Shield in his back pocket.
> 
> *For what you're saying to be true, Vince gave up on Ambrose just 1-2 days after finding out, even though he has 3 months to negotiate.*
> 
> Why would Vince move on from a 32yo Shield member so quickly, while immediately giving him a prime time segment and a great burn on HHH?


That's the biggest thing that makes me question this. Even if he says "i'm not negotiating at all, period." There's 3 months left. Let him sleep on it for a week or 2? 

I don't know if it is a work or a shoot but one thing i'll say is I caught Ambrose's promo on raw and it might have been my favorite promo by Ambrose ever. I absolutely loved it. I hope to see more of this Ambrose.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Proof the Dean Ambrose storyline is a work!*

Remember when Punk was leaving, HHH said he'd be willing to job to him - and Punk laughed at that and said it didn't matter to him - funny how it seems HHH is teasing a feud with Ambrose now. Are they offering Ambrose to beat HHH at WM if he re-signs too? McMahons are such marks in a way - at least for themselves.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Proof the Dean Ambrose storyline is a work!*



IronMan8 said:


> I'm so relieved to realise it's all a work. This is going to be the best storyline for Dean Ambrose since he was in the Shield.
> 
> Overlooking the fact Dean was given the best possible TV time for a heel in the post-rumble Raw, and overlooking the fact he was allowed to humiliate HHH on the mic in a rehearsed spot during the most important segment, and overlooking the intriguing storyline potential of stars leaving for AEW, there are 2 pieces of evidence that under no possible circumstance would have occurred if it was really a shoot:
> 
> ...


Obviously none of this was a shoot. They cut off his mic at the time it was planned to do so. There is no way in hell Nia Jax is just going to come out and try to attack Ambrose in a shoot.

The thing that you concede to having a "small logical possibility", that Dean really gave his notice but is still staying true to his contract and following the script, is by far the most logical explanation for what is happening.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Proof the Dean Ambrose storyline is a work!*

Bookmarked.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Proof the Dean Ambrose storyline is a work!*

Given that Ambrose's contract has not expired yet and there's still a chance the WWE and Ambrose could negotiate an extension, I believe that Ambrose wanting to leave is legit...but he could still re-sign.

WWE is a publicly traded company, so something like Dean Ambrose contract status, should be available to shareholders right?


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Why can’t you people wrap your head around the fact that people leave their jobs to go on to other ones, despite the boss offering you x, y and z to stay? Just because Vince can offer him whatever he wants doesn’t mean he’s going to take it. Vince isn’t God; he can’t just snap his fingers and say, ‘Dean, you’re staying, this is why,’ and he stays. 

He is leaving. WWE is getting ahead of any perceived public backlash. Not. A. Work. End of story.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: Proof the Dean Ambrose storyline is a work!*

Well, this is pretty look obvious if it work

WM32 : Triple H face Roman 

WM33 : Triple H vs Seth Rollins

WM35 : Triple H vs Dean Ambrose??

But this could be wrong since Dean current character is heel and there's no way Triple H will show up as face.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Proof the Dean Ambrose storyline is a work!*



IronMan8 said:


> Why would Vince move on from a 32yo Shield member so quickly, while immediately giving him a prime time segment and a great burn on HHH?


Well, for one it gives HHH a worthnote match at Mania. As much as Dean's stock has fallen, he is still a member of the Shield and they can hype the match from that very easily.

Secondly, as others already mentioned, it's their bait to lure Ambrose back to the lair. You want out because of your booking? There you go, marquee match at Mania, and you will go over. If that's not a panic move from the legit possibility of losing him, then nothing else will ever be it.

Thirdly, and in my opinion most importantly (despite most people ignoring it), this is a very safe program: if Dean re-signs, he wins; if he doesn't, he loses, and HHH can finally get some credibility back. When was the last time he won a Mania match? 2014 against Sting? The guy gets closer and closer to Jericho's level, a couple more losses and everyone and their mother will think a match against him is a guaranteed win. In all honesty, I can see them making this match for the sake of using Ambrose's departure to salvage HHH's record at Mania in case they can't manage to have Dean re-sign.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Proof the Dean Ambrose storyline is a work!*

This is real. That's what I believe. Dean is leaving, or at least right now at this very moment, is planning on leaving.

Now they already teased making this a storyline with Dean getting cut off while sitting in the middle of the ring. And I'm sure that some story like this will continue into WrestleMania, whether he's working with HHH or God forbid Nia Jax.

And maybe, through it all, Dean changes his mind. But to me them announcing it was just getting ahead of the news so people wouldn't be speculating for months. And trying to dig deeper into that will just lead to disappointment.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Proof the Dean Ambrose storyline is a work!*

If ever I murder the entire forum due to smark rage, please don’t let OP defend me in court.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Proof the Dean Ambrose storyline is a work!*

I've been saying.... Matter of fact, go back to the thread and I'm probably the first person to point out the "when I first signed up with the WWE" moment 

I hope it's real but it's probably not


----------



## Solarsonic (Aug 5, 2018)

*Re: Proof the Dean Ambrose storyline is a work!*



Y2Joe said:


> Why can’t you people wrap your head around the fact that people leave their jobs to go on to other ones, despite the boss offering you x, y and z to stay? Just because Vince can offer him whatever he wants doesn’t mean he’s going to take it. Vince isn’t God; he can’t just snap his fingers and say, ‘Dean, you’re staying, this is why,’ and he stays.
> 
> He is leaving. WWE is getting ahead of any perceived public backlash. Not. A. Work. End of story.


Exactly. From a PR standpoint, it's always better to announce things first before others find out about it, to minimize damage.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Proof the Dean Ambrose storyline is a work!*

*I bet it was Ambrose's idea. :ambrose5*


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

*Re: Proof the Dean Ambrose storyline is a work!*



Y2Joe said:


> Why can’t you people wrap your head around the fact that people leave their jobs to go on to other ones, despite the boss offering you x, y and z to stay? Just because Vince can offer him whatever he wants doesn’t mean he’s going to take it. Vince isn’t God; he can’t just snap his fingers and say, ‘Dean, you’re staying, this is why,’ and he stays.
> 
> He is leaving. WWE is getting ahead of any perceived public backlash. Not. A. Work. End of story.


Nobody can really say one way or the other for sure at the moment. Time will tell.

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Proof the Dean Ambrose storyline is a work!*

basically no-one knows if this a storyline or a real thing right now but it doesnt stop people telling others they are wrong for thinking differently.

Im leaning more towards a storyline because its funny that this all started at the beginning of mania season and they were using it on TV.

if he really is leaving then thats fine. I can accept the apparant reasons for him leaving but this is wrestling at the end of the day, wwe could just be using a topical thing to push a story.........however wwe might be creating a storyline because he is in fact leaving. 

Who knows. Both scenarios are possible.


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

*Re: Proof the Dean Ambrose storyline is a work!*



Ucok said:


> Well, this is pretty look obvious if it work
> 
> WM32 : Triple H face Roman
> 
> ...


If it's all a work then Dean will be gradually turned into tweener while still having heelish tendencies.

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

*Re: Proof the Dean Ambrose storyline is a work!*



TD Stinger said:


> This is real. That's what I believe. Dean is leaving, or at least right now at this very moment, is planning on leaving.
> 
> Now they already teased making this a storyline with Dean getting cut off while sitting in the middle of the ring. And I'm sure that some story like this will continue into WrestleMania, whether he's working with HHH or God forbid Nia Jax.
> 
> And maybe, through it all, Dean changes his mind. But to me them announcing it was just getting ahead of the news so people wouldn't be speculating for months. And trying to dig deeper into that will just lead to disappointment.


Why would WWE care if people speculate or not for months? Have they ever cared before?

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: Proof the Dean Ambrose storyline is a work!*

I wouldnt be surprised either way, but fingers crossed that he's leaving.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Proof the Dean Ambrose storyline is a work!*

Not proof, proof would be an image of a brand new signed contract, everything else is just speculation.



Wrastlemondu said:


> *There needs to be some story written as to why he'll be there one day & not the next especially since they still need him to perform at Wrestlemania.
> 
> Announcing his decision not to resign kills off a lot of speculation & potential hype early on. He's still eating a pedigree & paying his final dues @ WM.
> 
> Dean resigning doesn't help himself nor wrestling fans. If he does are fans meant to be like "owh yes he's staying! omg yes!", not it'll be "ugh, he had a great chance & now he's stuck with doing the same old crap again, *change channel*"*


Resigning means quitting

Re-signing means signing a new contract

What did you mean?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Proof the Dean Ambrose storyline is a work!*

*opens calculator program*

*slams head on keyboard*

The math checks out. 

Dean Ambrose leaving WWE is a work: :fact


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

IF it is a work (which I am not dismissing as a possibility either), what would be Ambrose's post mania plans? I almost feel like it certainly has to involve a brand switch but I guess that depends on what happens in the Brock vs. Rollins match. If Rollins does beat Brock, I highly doubt Dean would be the first top contender for the title. Why, because it would be the same thing as what we saw already flop. Rollins would certainly remain a babyface so Dean would probably still be heel in that program. That is just damaged goods right now and I doubt they would want to go back to the same feud that kind of flopped. 

However, a good move is that this work would lead to a switch to babyface turn and a program with Daniel Bryan on SD. Which is really fresh and could be really good. I guess Daniel can lose the title and Dean can be a heel and feud with the new babyface champ. But my guess is that IF this is a work, its the kind of story that would naturally lend itself to Dean coming out of it a babyface.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean’s been working the weekend live events as a face, so I wonder if that’ll translate to TV or not. Cos if it does, that could indicate what they might be planning for him.

But then again he’s not even mentioned in the Raw preview, so who knows :lol


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Why does thread title still say confirmed when there's still a lot of talk it's a work? Confirmed? Obviously not.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

squarebox said:


> Why does thread title still say confirmed when there's still a lot of talk it's a work? Confirmed? Obviously not.


Maybe because it says "WWE Confirmed", and WWE obviously did confirm that he's leaving on their own website. unk2


----------



## dragonnew (Jan 28, 2019)

i think its a work but maybe i'm wrong
so who knows anyway


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I don't think its a work but I wouldn't be shocked if WWe try and spin him leaving into a sort of wrestling angle


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

dragonnew said:


> i think its a work but maybe i'm wrong
> so who knows anyway


I don't think it's a work because it would be stupid to be one. All Ambrose leaving stuff has put more attention and talk on AEW. This is the worst time to do a wrestler unhappy and wants to leave storyline. Because theirs actual competition coming that people are excited about. There's no reason to leak story to wrestling insiders and convincing them all it's real. Then have WWE confirm it when media keeps asking them for answers. 


Especially since they have done nothing on tv to make it look like a angle. If Dean said he was leaving and bashed WWE in a promo on Raw last week. Then I would say maybe it's a work. But all the talk off the show is only helping AEW now and WWE doesn't want to help hype them up. Or start talk about hey Ambrose could appear on Double or Nothing show from his home town of Vegas in May. So if the work is to build talk and excitement for AEW. Then yeah maybe it's a work, but why would this be a work if it's not helping WWE make money?


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I hope it's not a work. Ambrose needs to be free.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Got eliminated early in the Rumble, got punched by Nia Jax, lost to EC3 in his debut. By the time he's out of WWE, he's going to be such a joke, he'd be almost worthless in AEW or NJPW.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

YankBastard said:


> Got eliminated early in the Rumble, got punched by Nia Jax, lost to EC3 in his debut. By the time he's out of WWE, he's going to be such a joke, he'd be almost worthless in AEW or NJPW.


The WWE putting him in a stable with Reigns and Rollins is the only time he's ever been taken seriously anyway. The bloke was an over the top Joker parody in CZW


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Anybody know if his wife is leaving with him? Her commentary has actually been decent.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

YankBastard said:


> Got eliminated early in the Rumble, got punched by Nia Jax, lost to EC3 in his debut. *By the time he's out of WWE, he's going to be such a joke, he'd be almost worthless in AEW or NJPW.*


To who though? 'Burying' a guy isn't what it used to be. The secret of wrestling has been exposed years and years ago. The impact of burying a guy to make him lose his 'legit' status is gone. Today, burying just means to viewers they are punishing you.

Dean will be fine in AEW or New Japan. Why? Because everybody that watches NJPW or follows AEW knows why he was 'losing' those matches. Nobody believes that a wrestler loses a match because he sucks anymore, unless your 5 years old.

To me, burying guys on the way out now just looks petty on WWE's part. Everybody knows wrestling is fixed, it's not the old days. So when a guy suddenly 'sucks' all of a sudden, doesn't have the same effect it used to.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

mattheel said:


> IF it is a work (which I am not dismissing as a possibility either), what would be Ambrose's post mania plans? I almost feel like it certainly has to involve a brand switch but I guess that depends on what happens in the Brock vs. Rollins match. If Rollins does beat Brock, I highly doubt Dean would be the first top contender for the title. Why, because it would be the same thing as what we saw already flop. Rollins would certainly remain a babyface so Dean would probably still be heel in that program. That is just damaged goods right now and I doubt they would want to go back to the same feud that kind of flopped.
> 
> However, a good move is that this work would lead to a switch to babyface turn and a program with Daniel Bryan on SD. Which is really fresh and could be really good. I guess Daniel can lose the title and Dean can be a heel and feud with the new babyface champ. But my guess is that IF this is a work, its the kind of story that would naturally lend itself to Dean coming out of it a babyface.


I think they bury him for an entire month, then Ambrose loses it on the Authority figures about being bored and not getting any real work or challenges besides the same old shit. That leads to HHH vs Ambrose that was barely teased to a good reaction on RAW last week. I really hope he isn't leaving. If he is, I hope he goes to AEW and they strike a legit TV deal. Ambrose is the only reason I became a fan again after a strong 8 year break.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> mattheel said:
> 
> 
> > IF it is a work (which I am not dismissing as a possibility either), what would be Ambrose's post mania plans? I almost feel like it certainly has to involve a brand switch but I guess that depends on what happens in the Brock vs. Rollins match. If Rollins does beat Brock, I highly doubt Dean would be the first top contender for the title. Why, because it would be the same thing as what we saw already flop. Rollins would certainly remain a babyface so Dean would probably still be heel in that program. That is just damaged goods right now and I doubt they would want to go back to the same feud that kind of flopped.
> ...


Yep, that’s what I think.

It’s too brilliant for WWE creative, but that’s because Dean has been given more freedom and he knows he needs to make it look like he’s getting punished.

Can’t wait for Dean vs HHH


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

YankBastard said:


> Got eliminated early in the Rumble, got punched by Nia Jax, lost to EC3 in his debut. By the time he's out of WWE, he's going to be such a joke, he'd be almost worthless in AEW or NJPW.


Not really. Everyone knows he's leaving and they are gonna job him out on the way. 

Soon as he pops up somewhere else people are gonna go nuts for him.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Taroostyles said:


> Not really. Everyone knows he's leaving and they are gonna job him out on the way.
> 
> Soon as he pops up somewhere else people are gonna go nuts for him.


Exactly. He's just riding out the length of the contract and doing whatever he is asked to do. Wherever he shows up it will be a huge pop and moment for which company he chooses.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

YankBastard said:


> Got eliminated early in the Rumble, got punched by Nia Jax, lost to EC3 in his debut. By the time he's out of WWE, he's going to be such a joke, he'd be almost worthless in AEW or NJPW.


Smart wrestling fans that AEW will have can ignore anything he does from Rumble on. We know he's only losing because he's leaving. Before he left he's still the same Ambrose who would only lose a match clean maybe one a year.


----------



## matta5580 (Aug 31, 2016)

It really is incredible how many of you discuss wrestling as if it's still 1985.


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

Lavidavi35 said:


> She works maybe 2 days a week consistently. I doubt that would hinder their relationship in the least.


That's what I am saying. She'll stay with WWE and Dean Ambrose whether Dean leaves or not but if she's pushed by WWE or Dean Ambrose to chose one or the other, then I think she'll choose WWE IMO.

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

I fail to see how Dean's exit will have anything to do with Renee's career. After CM Punk left and even shit talked the WWE *BADLY*, his wife was still the top of the women's division for a while until she chose to leave.


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

reamstyles said:


> renee is the female mean gene... woah...they need star power...


I don't think WWE needs Renee. It's Renee that needs WWE.

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk



The Game said:


> I fail to see how Dean's exit will have anything to do with Renee's career. After CM Punk left and even shit talked the WWE *BADLY*, his wife was still the top of the women's division for a while until she chose to leave.


Did she chose to leave though? Or was she forced by CM Punk? I guess we'll never know.

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

umair007 said:


> Did she chose to leave though? Or was she forced by CM Punk? I guess we'll never know.
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


AJ's hard to read, much like Punk. I know she loved wrestling but maybe she just wanted a fresh start. Or maybe Punk did push her to leave. You're right we won't ever know from their end. But what we do know is WWE handled it fine. They didn't punish her for the actions of her husband. They treated her fairly and she seemed happy.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The Shield is the main reason I find this so surprising and hard to believe that he’s leaving. This company is OBSESSED with The Shield. And if Dean Ambrose does go to AEW, any Shield packages shown, they’ll most likely remove him from. Or just not mention the shield, if they can help themselves anyway


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

umair007 said:


> I don't think WWE needs Renee. It's Renee that needs WWE.
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


That's the kind of talk that bullshit corporations use. Human beings that connect with audiences or do amazing work are not a dime a dozen. A lot of people say they are, but they really aren't. If statements like that were true, the USA would never have a bad president, there would be dozens of bands as good or better than The Beatles, The Rock and Stone Cold would be once every 5 years. Dean Ambrose and Renee Young are both amazing talents who deserve to be working for the biggest wrestling company in the world. Do you know how many men and women wish they were them or in their spot, but they aren't due to work ethic or pure talent? Don't kid yourself on statements like that. What woman could do exactly what Renee does? I can't think of any women currently employed that did or do what she does that are better and as liked by everyone.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Renee does NOT need the WWE, are you kidding me? She's hot, likable and proven in her capacity as a host/TV personality. She could leave and get a good job basically anywhere. What does the WWE offer her? Demeaning condescending shit from an out of touch 70 year old man who was crazy to begin with? Fucking around with her husband and making him miserable? The WWE is freaking carnie shit dude. Renee, and most of the really talented lovely people who work there, are WAY above Vince's carnie shit show.


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> That's the kind of talk that bullshit corporations use. Human beings that connect with audiences or do amazing work are not a dime a dozen. A lot of people say they are, but they really aren't. If statements like that were true, the USA would never have a bad president, there would be dozens of bands as good or better than The Beatles, The Rock and Stone Cold would be once every 5 years. Dean Ambrose and Renee Young are both amazing talents who deserve to be working for the biggest wrestling company in the world. Do you know how many men and women wish they were them or in their spot, but they aren't due to work ethic or pure talent? Don't kid yourself on statements like that. What woman could do exactly what Renee does? I can't think of any women currently employed that did or do what she does that are better and as liked by everyone.


What!!!!??? This much irrelevant rant when you could have just said i disagree with you and could've made some valid points. IMO Renee is a decent backstage/ring side/in ring interviewer atm and doesn't deserve the position she's in and only got it because they wanted a token female commentator and she's been awful so far. Maybe the content given to her hasn't been perfect but if she was really good, she could've made the best out of it. She hasn't improved one bit since debuting as a commentator. They should've tried her on NXT(they did for a short time) or 205 live or main event on a trial basis & if & only if she improved there, then they should've tried her on SDL or the flagship show RAW. You're right that there are other deserving women in WWE or outside WWE who would love to be in her position. I never mentioned Dean Ambrose so why are you bringing him into it?

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Renee is garbage in the spot she’s been given and most of the fan base would rather her leave altogether rather than continue to be a horrific color announcer.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Renee Young does not need WWE. Wasn't she offered a job by ESPN at some point? If she wanted to leave she would be fine


----------



## kendo_nagasaki (Sep 24, 2015)

I thought Renee was great on Talking Smack but they've struggled to find another role that works outside of anchoring kickoff panels (which is pretty much the same as hosting Talking Smack)


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Dean Ambrose says some people in WWE "didn't grow up watching it, they don't care for what they do, they have no artistic care for what we do."


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I know this guy who's insisting to me on FB right now that Dean leaving is a storyline lol. He's either in denial or he's stupid. I mean, even I've accepted that he's on his way out.

He just called me gullible :lmao I told him I was being realistic. I don't want to get my hopes up that it is a work, and it turns out to be true and he is leaving.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I know this guy who's insisting to me on FB right now that Dean leaving is a storyline lol. He's either in denial or he's stupid. I mean, even I've accepted that he's on his way out.
> 
> He just called me gullible :lmao I told him I was being realistic. I don't want to get my hopes up that it is a work, and it turns out to be true and he is leaving.


We really need a term for people that think absolutely everything is a work. Maybe cynimark? The combine the bull headed belief of a mark while having a deep cynicism that prevents them from actually enjoying it.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

If you're a Dean Ambrose fan, why would you possibly be upset about this? Idgaf about the guy and even I can see he's booked like a complete goof in WWE :mj

Literally anywhere else he ends up will use him better than WWE does. Idk if he'll make the some money but I don't see how he could be booked worse than he is in WWE.


----------



## Science.Violence (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for the mammaries Titty-Master, you're gonna to carry that weight bro.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Perturbator said:


> If you're a Dean Ambrose fan, why would you possibly be upset about this? Idgaf about the guy and even I can see he's booked like a complete goof in WWE :mj
> 
> Literally anywhere else he ends up will use him better than WWE does. Idk if he'll make the some money but I don't see how he could be booked worse than he is in WWE.


Because the only reason people could possibly like him is because they enjoy looking at him and the easiest way to see a lot of him is if he's signed with the WWE.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Dean Ambrose Clear of No-Compete Clause After WWE Contract Expires in April*



> – Ringside News has an update on Dean Ambrose after he intends to leave WWE when his current deal expires in April. According to the report, if Ambrose waits for his contract to expire in April, he will not have any type of no-compete clause.
> 
> The report does mention that WWE could technically extend Ambrose’s contract for another 10 months, since he was injured and out for most of last year. However, it doesn’t appear that will be taking place.
> 
> ...


Source: https://411mania.com/wrestling/dean-ambrose-free-compete-wwe/


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose Clear of No-Compete Clause After WWE Contract Expires in April*

:heston

WWE getting mad at Dean for wanting more money. How dare he want to get as much money as possible when he can?


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose Clear of No-Compete Clause After WWE Contract Expires in April*

Watch WWE try and extend it just to try and keep him from double or nothing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose Clear of No-Compete Clause After WWE Contract Expires in April*

The first part is common knowledge. As for the 2nd part about being "angered by WWE", I could see it. But unless I see a more reputable name attached to it, I'm not putting any stock into it.

Some people say all dirt sheets are awful. Some are actually really good. But RingSideNews is the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose Clear of No-Compete Clause After WWE Contract Expires in April*

When I staggered out of bed this morning and fixed myself a very masculine vodka & cranberry, I wished upon a star for another Ambrose/AEW thread.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose Clear of No-Compete Clause After WWE Contract Expires in April*

They better get used to it because the entire roster will be using AEW as leverage for more money when their contracts are up. AEW is going to hit Vince right where it hurts - in his bank account. The XFL is gonna do it too when it inevitably flops again.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose Clear of No-Compete Clause After WWE Contract Expires in April*


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose Clear of No-Compete Clause After WWE Contract Expires in April*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> They better get used to it because the entire roster will be using AEW as leverage for more money when their contracts are up. AEW is going to hit Vince right where it hurts - in his bank account. The XFL is gonna do it too when it inevitably flops again.


Especially now that we have the AAAAAAAAAAAAF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> They better get used to it because the entire roster will be using AEW as leverage for more money when their contracts are up. AEW is going to hit Vince right where it hurts - in his bank account. The XFL is gonna do it too when it inevitably flops again.


Pretty much this is what's going to start to happen is you're going to use leverage from another company like aew to get away


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Dean Ambrose Clear of No-Compete Clause After WWE Contract Expires in April*

* According to the report, if Ambrose waits for his contract to expire in April, he will not have any type of no-compete clause.*

does this really need a "report"?

the no compete clause is basically there to stop someone from walking out on a wwe contract on one night and showing up on a rival show the next night, as with what happened during the WCW days.

Having a no compete clause after a contract has ended would defeat the purpose of it existing because if dean was going to get it no matter what, then he would just leave now instead of april to get it over with quicker.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose Clear of No-Compete Clause After WWE Contract Expires in April*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> They better get used to it because the entire roster will be using AEW as leverage for more money when their contracts are up. AEW is going to hit Vince right where it hurts - in his bank account. The XFL is gonna do it too when it inevitably flops again.


Pretty much, yeah. They should use AEW as leverage too. For nearly two decades Vince has had all the leverage at the negotiating table “take this offer or fuck off to TNA mwahahaha!” It’s about time the wrestlers got some leverage back.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose Clear of No-Compete Clause After WWE Contract Expires in April*

WWE will not force extend his contract because Khan's probably have better lawyers than Vince and that would be challenged in court.


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Dean Ambrose Clear of No-Compete Clause After WWE Contract Expires in April*

WWE getting angry at Dean for wanting more money well hes not gonna work for the same pay. Also good job WWE didnt extend his contract for the time he was out injured otherwise he would be fucked. I really hope Dean goes to AEW and say a big fuck you to WWE


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

According to Wrestling Observer, Ambrose went off script on RAW this week, as he was supposed to give a long babyface turn speech involving the Shield, and all he said was 'Slay the beast!'.

Hope we get more of this.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The sad thing is WWE already give the titles to the Revival because they complained imagine everybody start to complain because they want to go to aew so WWE is going to have to have a backbone



TheLooseCanon said:


> According to Wrestling Observer, Ambrose went off script on RAW this week, as he was supposed to give a long babyface turn speech involving the Shield, and all he said was 'Slay the beast!'.
> 
> Hope we get more of this.


Hmmm...interesting


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

If he did go off script then wwe cant really expect much else, he is leaving in april and like anyone working their notice, they have mentally checked out already because they have no reason to care anymore. He is essentially just keeping up appearances at this point.

I am surprised wwe is even keeping him on TV really when they could be using the TV time to present someone who isnt going to be gone in a couple of months.


----------



## domwwiles (Apr 3, 2017)

I would have booked heel ambrose so much better than what they did.

Ambrose was meant to be against Roman for the universal title at wm right? I would have kept it the same just with rollins.

Ambrose would have turned the same night as he did in the exact same manner..but with no mention of Romans condition (which he hated doing) and no fans smell crap. 

I would have ambrose throw the tags belts back rollins, burn the shield gear and state he is his own man and that Seth used him. Beat Seth for the IC title and then immediately vacate showing how it isn't about the titles Seth loves so much as it about breaking him.

Seth beats ambrose in a loser leaves town match before royal rumble.

Dean says he will back to haunt him forever and until Seth is apologises it'll never be over.

Dean goes to smackdown and basically cause hell against any face or heel in his way till he gets suspended for a month till the rumble. 

Seth beats brock at the rumble for the universal title. 

Ambrose comes out at number 13 and wins. Stare down ensues. 

Have Seth and dean brawl leading to one or The other being kept off tv for a few weeks to let the feud breathe.

Ambrose beats Seth at wm for the belt. Show goes off air with ambrose having a psychotic fit of laughter in ring.

Next night on raw ambrose burns the belt saying he doesnt collect toys. Effectively ending the universal championship and it's crappy history allowing for the wwe championship to be split over both brands again. 

Extreme rules have dean and Seth beat each other senseless till they can't stand and can only hurl insults at one another. End it with Seth apologising to dean for what he did to him and dean saying he accepts with him adding that you were my brother. 

Both end looking strong and going their separate ways. Seth could go back into the title hunt with matches against aj and bryan. Dean could go beast hunting and state he isn't done with brock until he respects him. 

Thoughts? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

We ALL would have booked heel Ambrose better then they did.

I'm starting to believe they have no idea what they're doing, how to book a show, how to book wrestlers and what makes a good wrestling show and that anything that's worked over the last 5+ years is a case of luck. 

Ambrose will leave and he'll go elsewhere and kill it. Whether that's AEW or not, I have no idea. He'll get a lucrative contract there, he'll be around people who, like him, love wrestling. He'll be allowed to be himself, get out any anger he ever had at WWE for the lack of character development or direction his character has and he'll be able to enjoy what he loves again.

Would love to say Steve Austin ECW vibes but there's only one Austin, come on.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

the more i read about this the more i think Ambrose ain't goin anywhere
the old man would just give him more money, more days off and lie about having a bit more creative freedom and Ambrose will bite


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Erik. said:


> We ALL would have booked heel Ambrose better then they did.
> 
> I'm starting to believe they have no idea what they're doing, how to book a show, how to book wrestlers and what makes a good wrestling show and that anything that's worked over the last 5+ years is a case of luck.
> 
> ...


We don't need a Steven Austin ECW vibe from Ambrose. He just needs to be Jon Moxely again


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's also been reported that WWE is going to keep trying to get Dean to re-sign:



> – As previously reported, WWE Superstar and former world champion Dean Ambrose has been the subject of a number of rumors lately. He’s reportedly set to leave WWE after his current contract expires in April. The rumors became so prevalent that WWE event confirmed that he was actually set to leave in that time frame. However, it’s now being rumored by Brad Shepard on the Oh, You Didn’t Know Wrestling Show (via Ringside News) that WWE is going to make on more concerted attempt to keep the former champion under their banner.
> 
> Shepard claims that WWE want to make one more attempt to sign Dean Ambrose to a new contract before he leaves the company. Earlier reports indicates that Ambrose was unhappy in WWE, and no amount of money was going to get him to stay. However, Shepard stated that WWE plans on offering Ambrose “a very sweet deal, which may include limited dates.” WWE is reportedly does not want Ambrose to leave the company.
> 
> This could go back to the idea from the Observer Radio earlier that Vince McMahon is allegedly worried about the perception of losing Superstars and how that could hurt the WWE brand.


I just said in Dean's thread that I doubt offering him limited dates is going to sway him, cos it was never the amount he was working that seemed to bother him. He worked two shows in one day before and hid an injury for two months so he didn't have to take time off. That proves that he wouldn't want limited dates. It's nice that WWE really wants him to stay but I don't think it'll work.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hope Dean ignores the desperation by WWE. He could do much better.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

While I have no doubt the WWE is likely trying to convince Dean to stay, nobody should ever use Brad Shepard as a legitimate source. Dude's a proven liar and snake.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095157579452317697
It's all a storyline


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

domwwiles said:


> I would have booked heel ambrose so much better than what they did.


A monkey in a Vince McMahon mask would have booked heel Ambrose better than they did.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

It's a important moment for him,go and improve his wrestling or be the third wheel of the Shield forever.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

If Roman didn’t get cancer, we’d have a Reigns vs Ambrose build right now and Seth/Brock would be for the IC or nothing


----------



## Kareem Edwards (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*

Why does everyone think every wrestler not happy in the WWE will automatically go to AEW. Did NJPW, ROH, Impact, Etc. all go out of business and i didn't hear about it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Kareem Edwards said:


> Why does everyone think every wrestler not happy in the WWE will automatically go to AEW. Did NJPW, ROH, Impact, Etc. all go out of business and i didn't hear about it.


Because AEW has money on par with WWE?


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Kareem Edwards said:


> Why does everyone think every wrestler not happy in the WWE will automatically go to AEW. Did NJPW, ROH, Impact, Etc. all go out of business and i didn't hear about it.


Because it's got the buzz right now. Though in Dean/Jon's case a lot of people think AEW is going to snatch him up because he'd be a free agent just in time for Double or Nothing. It also doesn't hurt that Cody is currently slated against a mystery opponent.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April*



Kareem Edwards said:


> Why does everyone think every wrestler not happy in the WWE will automatically go to AEW. Did NJPW, ROH, Impact, Etc. all go out of business and i didn't hear about it.


That's like asking why people think Bryce Harper will probably sign with the Washington Nationals and not the fucking Lehigh Valley Iron Pigs.


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

IronMan8 said:


> If Roman didn’t get cancer, we’d have a Reigns vs Ambrose build right now and Seth/Brock would be for the IC or nothing


Brock would be fighting for the IC or a non-title Seth vs. Brock would be happening? Lol are you for real?

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## themaharaja (Feb 16, 2019)

Quitters can go, same goes for Neville too. I am so happy that WWE made Neville watch the 2 Cruiserweight championship reigns of Enzo Amore at catering. I am also happy that WWE is treating Dean like a joke for the past couple of weeks. If you are a wrestler with in ring skill equal as a paper towel, yet who is a grand slam winner, you don't have the right to have any kind of infelicity.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

umair007 said:


> Brock would be fighting for the IC or a non-title Seth vs. Brock would be happening? Lol are you for real?
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


Definitely

Dean and Roman have both failed against Brock, so they were always going to tell the story of Seth burning down suplex city. 

Gives Seth a major WM moment while Dean/Roman happens in the ME.


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

IronMan8 said:


> Definitely
> 
> Dean and Roman have both failed against Brock, so they were always going to tell the story of Seth burning down suplex city.
> 
> Gives Seth a major WM moment while Dean/Roman happens in the ME.


So you're saying Brock would've fought for I.C. or even no title if he could just have the honour of fighting Seth Rollins? Lol. Again are you for real? This match was always gonna be for Universal Title no matter how irrelevant that title has become.

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

themaharaja said:


> Quitters can go, same goes for Neville too. I am so happy that WWE made Neville watch the 2 Cruiserweight championship reigns of Enzo Amore at catering. I am also happy that WWE is treating Dean like a joke for the past couple of weeks. If you are a wrestler with in ring skill equal as a paper towel, yet who is a grand slam winner, you don't have the right to have any kind of infelicity.


Dean would probably trade his grand slam champion for creative freedom for his character. That's what he really wants. Creative freedom for his character & fueds.

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I hope Dean is smart enough to know where at this level the game is being played. Don't be like Ziggler. If Dean truly feels his worth is being wasted in the company and that money isn't a factor, leave. Bet on yourself. He instantly becomes the hottest free agent when he leaves and has the leverage to do anything.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Happy to see someone on Deans level walk out. Could be a wake up call to WWE if one of their hardest pushed and most protected guys in the company over the last 7 years is unhappy and wants out.

But the best part is it means no more endless Shield crap for a while. No more endless Shield reunions and feuds, Seth Rollins has to try and get by on his own for a bit (he'll flounder badly). Even when/if Roman gets back in the ring they wont be able to keep going to The Shield well so much with only two members around.

What a crazy state the WWE is in though when they handpicked these three guys for success, pushed them to the moon from day one and now the only member of the group with any real talent wants out.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

*Dean Ambrose leaving WWE shortly after WrestleMania when his contract expires in April. WWE CONFIRMED.*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Happy to see someone on Deans level walk out. Could be a wake up call to WWE if one of their hardest pushed and most protected guys in the company over the last 7 years is unhappy and wants out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I’m not sure if you’re trolling or what but the only memeber of the group with any real talent is Ambrose? And Seth is going to flounder? Yeah. You’ve got to be trolling.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Jokerface17 said:


> I’m not sure if you’re trolling or what but the only memeber of the group with any real talent is Ambrose? And Seth is going to flounder? Yeah. You’ve got to be trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seth's like a poor parody of a wrestler. All flash no substance, can't talk, can't display a personality, can't show any emotions but he can flips and dumb spots. Hey also never had a good feud that didn't involve The Shield. He noticeably loses interest if he's not working with Dean or Roman.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I agree. Seth is a good 'worker', whatever that is. Hogan sold out stadiums brother. Had people hyped and believing.

Hogan is a great worker. One of the best of all time.

Rollins is athletic. Cool. Give me Ambrose or someone else who can develop a character.


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

Seth was on fire, on his own, with the IC belt till they then reunited the Shield again. Seth has been a better face and heel than Ambrose.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Seth's like a poor parody of a wrestler. All flash no substance, can't talk, can't display a personality, can't show any emotions but he can flips and dumb spots. Hey also never had a good feud that didn't involve The Shield. He noticeably loses interest if he's not working with Dean or Roman.




He had a decent feud with Cena/Sting and the triple H fued was pretty damn good. Throw ziggler in there too for a bit.

But you can’t really put the blame on Rollins for who he works with, it’s not like he books the shows.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Godlike13 said:


> Seth was on fire, on his own, with the IC belt till they then reunited the Shield again. Seth has been a better face and heel than Ambrose.


No Seth was the far better heel. Ambrose the far better face (if only they didn't make him so whacky with hot dog carts, bear costumes, and many more campy crap).


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Report: Ambrose is still planning on leaving the WWE*

Over the weekend, there was speculation in WWE that Dean Ambrose could end up staying with the company. This comes after Roman Reigns hinted at fans a few weeks ago that he would be working on getting Ambrose to stay.

On Monday, Bryan Alvarez noted on Wrestling Observer Live that people in the company believed that Ambrose might stay or would stay but, as reported on Tuesday’s Wrestling Observer Radio, that would be news to Ambrose.

Dave Meltzer heard from backstage personnel at Raw and the word from them is that nothing has changed with Ambrose and, as of right now, he is still set on leaving the company.

After Raw, we were told by a source that Vince McMahon was considering Ambrose vs. Roman Reigns at WrestleMania and that would be Ambrose’s last match with the company unless he decides to change his mind. If WWE moves forward with that plan then I would expect the match to be set up on Sunday at Fastlane or on Monday Night Raw.

If Ambrose leaves WWE next month, then the chances are that he would sign with All Elite Wrestling. The timing would work out for Ambrose and AEW because it would give them a big surprise for Double Of Nothing in Las Vegas where Ambrose currently resides.

https://wrestlingnews.co/wwe-news/report-dean-ambrose-still-planning-on-leaving-wwe/


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Report: Ambrose is still planning on leaving the WWE*

The real life drama of Ambrose leaving or staying is pretty much the biggest angle in WWE right now.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Report: Ambrose is still planning on leaving the WWE*

Damn, that's making me realise I'll likely be in attendance for Dean's final WWE match cos I'm going to Mania. That's crazy to me.

So this Shield reunion will last for approx a week if this is true. Not much of a reunion then.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Report: Ambrose is still planning on leaving the WWE*

Good. I´m tired of the endless Shield Reunions, Dean, Reigns AND Rollins. I still haven´t forgotten Rollins reign of horror when he was with the Authority. One of the most boring reigns in history.

..I can also respect a man who makes a decision and sticks with it


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Report: Ambrose is still planning on leaving the WWE*

As he should really. At this point, he'll always be the 3rd wheel in the Shield. That, and they butchered his heel turn BADLY.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Report: Ambrose is still planning on leaving the WWE*

There is a god


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: Report: Ambrose is still planning on leaving the WWE*

For his sake I hope he leaves.

He is clearly a distant #3 in The Shield and only got the title in the Triple Threat because of Roman's suspension and the brand split


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Report: Ambrose is still planning on leaving the WWE*

Wait, so he just turned face again and they're going to turn him heel. Again? Really?


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Report: Ambrose is still planning on leaving the WWE*



yeahright2 said:


> Good. I´m tired of the endless Shield Reunions, Dean, Reigns AND Rollins. I still haven´t forgotten Rollins reign of horror when he was with the Authority. One of the most boring reigns in history.
> 
> ..I can also respect a man who makes a decision and sticks with it


They never really got to do the reunion they wanted to do, which Angle substituted for Reigns in, so now they're going to do it because Vince is stuck on the idea and won't let this one go.

Then there was that weird anticlimactic one on Raw about 2 years ago, but that was forgotten about easily.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: Report: Ambrose is still planning on leaving the WWE*

You dont know about that till you see him on Double or nothing or anywhere else. 

If its work and they play their cards right might turn into something successful(yeah, no).


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

*Re: Report: Ambrose is still planning on leaving the WWE*

I don't see what could convince him to stay, his booking won't change long term. He has been extremely entertaining the last few weeks though, probably the best part of the show.

I hope he goes to AEW and gets the main event status that he deserves. Plus, Jon Moxley was the shit and I want to see it again.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Report: Ambrose is still planning on leaving the WWE*

Wish him the best regardless what his decision will be. But the fact remains that he has been underutilized for years due to WWE's severe inability to push him in the appropriate manner. All in all it was fun while it lasted.

On another note I'm a little surprised that the money-horny marks of WF haven't posted in this thread in order to bash his decision into oblivion.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Report: Ambrose is still planning on leaving the WWE*



TKOW said:


> Wait, so he just turned face again and they're going to turn him heel. Again? Really?


Does it matter WHATSOEVER if he's leaving?

He's never going to be a top guy in WWE, so he might as well leave, get paid a similar amount in AEW, get creative freedom, and then in 3-4 years, WWE will be begging to have him back after they realize what a mistake they made by not letting him be himself. At which point, he's got a decision to make on whether he stays in AEW or gets one last run. Probably by that point, he wants one last run in WWE, a chance to close out his career with The Shield and a HOF induction.....but who knows. Maybe he's like Punk and just wants nothing to do with Vince. I wouldn't blame him.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Report: Ambrose is still planning on leaving the WWE*

He'd be a fool to stay. Vince doesn't want to push him. He wants to keep him away from AEW and wants to keep him around for Shield reunions. Roman and Seth are the golden boys.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Report: Ambrose is still planning on leaving the WWE*

I'll believe it when I see it. I've been saying this is a work/fake from day one and we'll find out in a couple of months for sure.

Either way I think Dean vs Roman is the best thing for Wrestlemania. It's fresh, it's emotional, neither man has anything better, and it's a worthy way for Dean to go out assuming he really is


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

*Re: Report: Ambrose is still planning on leaving the WWE*

He should do what's best for him, and only he knows what most matters for him. 

My personal hope is that he stays. The Shield are at their best when they're together. They don't always have to remain a unit, but I like them as three brothers who have each other's backs whenever the need arises.

Their "reunion" yesterday was awesome. I love mark-out moments like that.

Great tag teams usually break up because the eventual payoff is the big reunion. I remember the crowd going crazy when the Four Horsemen were reformed in 1998. I remember when Michael Hayes and Terry Gordy reunited after a long feud. Or when Triple-H and Shawn Michaels reunited for a time. Wrestling fans live for moments like these. It's part of what makes pro wrestling fun and special.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Report: Ambrose is still planning on leaving the WWE*

When Ambrose returned from injury, Vince McMahon was in Cole’s ear repeatedly saying “This version of Dean Ambrose is a future Universal Champion”

Vince McMahon had very high hopes for heel Dean just 6 months ago, and Vince is usually pretty stubborn about making it work.

Let’s not all act like Vince has some kind of weird agenda against Dean being a top guy


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Report: Ambrose is still planning on leaving the WWE*

With Roman being back and healthy, I think some things changed there, as much as people want to act like his best friend being diagnosed with cancer didn't play into his mind at all.

Them finally mentioning Dean not renewing his contract was interesting last night, but really, from now to the end of April, anything can happen.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: Report: Ambrose is still planning on leaving the WWE*



IronMan8 said:


> When Ambrose returned from injury, Vince McMahon was in Cole’s ear repeatedly saying “This version of Dean Ambrose is a future Universal Champion”
> 
> Vince McMahon had very high hopes for heel Dean just 6 months ago, and Vince is usually pretty stubborn about making it work.
> 
> Let’s not all act like Vince has some kind of weird agenda against Dean being a top guy


Dean (and Usos) leaving for 2 years and coming back is a good thing this way your character in the WWE doesn't get stale


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Report: Ambrose is still planning on leaving the WWE*

Please leave Dean. You will help the business and your character/star power by joining an AEW.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

*Re: Report: Ambrose is still planning on leaving the WWE*

I think people backstage are having a joke at Meltzer's expense. Here's what I don't get. If Vince is such a control freak, why does he allow someone backstage who feeds info to someone who hypes up the competition so often? Meltzer is guessing like he always has been


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

TD Stinger said:


> With Roman being back and healthy, I think some things changed there, as much as people want to act like his best friend being diagnosed with cancer didn't play into his mind at all.
> 
> Them finally mentioning Dean not renewing his contract was interesting last night, but really, from now to the end of April, anything can happen.


I took them mentioning Dean leaving. Because Sunday will be the last time we see him on tv. He might work house shows. But I think they're hyping up Shield together one last time. Because they're shutting down Dean after Sunday. Unless he decided to resign.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Report: Ambrose is still planning on leaving the WWE*



deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Over the weekend, there was speculation in WWE that Dean Ambrose could end up staying with the company. This comes after Roman Reigns hinted at fans a few weeks ago that he would be working on getting Ambrose to stay.
> 
> On Monday, Bryan Alvarez noted on Wrestling Observer Live that people in the company believed that Ambrose might stay or would stay but, as reported on Tuesday’s Wrestling Observer Radio, that would be news to Ambrose.
> 
> ...


good he needs to leave ,WWE treats him like a geek


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> I think people backstage are having a joke at Meltzer's expense. Here's what I don't get. If Vince is such a control freak, why does he allow someone backstage who feeds info to someone who hypes up the competition so often? Meltzer is guessing like he always has been


Vince doesn’t allow it. It happens in spite of Vince. It’s so easy thanks to the internet nowadays to leak to journalists. Whether it’s politics, sports, Hollywood, etcetera. People love leaking because it gives them a sense of power. And with how big of a operation WWE is there’s no way to find the leakers. I don’t think Meltzer makes anything up or guesses. But that doesn’t mean his sources are all that credible or truly in the know either. I think sometimes he gets good info and many times he probably gets guesses or made up nonsense from people “inside”.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: Report: Ambrose is still planning on leaving the WWE*

Well that's good. He needs to do what's best for him and that ain't WWE it seems so hey.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: Report: Ambrose is still planning on leaving the WWE*

After the 147,857th Shield reunion we had to sit through again last night, I am hoping he does leave so it that we’re finally free from this Shield obsession this company has


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

*Re: Report: Ambrose is still planning on leaving the WWE*

They deserve to suffer some kind of consequence for their awful booking, if it can't be money then it'll have to be talent. 

Best of luck to you Dean, I respect you for sticking to your guns.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: Report: Ambrose is still planning on leaving the WWE*



Ambrose Girl said:


> Damn, that's making me realise I'll likely be in attendance for Dean's final WWE match cos I'm going to Mania. That's crazy to me.
> 
> So this Shield reunion will last for approx a week if this is true. Not much of a reunion then.


It feels obvious to me that Dean will attack Roman and basically set the mania match at Fastlane or the raw right after it. 

Heel Dean v Face Roman just like the original plan, just no title involved which is fine with Dean off weeks later.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Report: Ambrose is still planning on leaving the WWE*

Big Dave with that high quality guesswork again! :liquor


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

TKOW said:


> Wait, so he just turned face again and they're going to turn him heel. Again? Really?


Id rather them bring back Big Show at this point



Himiko said:


> After the 147,857th Shield reunion we had to sit through again last night, I am hoping he does leave so it that we’re finally free from this Shield obsession this company has


Makes no difference because we are still left with John Cena II and Edge II


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Report: Ambrose is still planning on leaving the WWE*

I hope the Roman match happens no matter if Dean leaving or not. He desperately needs a good spot at Mania, he basically never had one.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Report: Ambrose is still planning on leaving the WWE*

So they're gonna turn him heel again next week after turning face this week after butchering the hell out of a heel turn to begin with? 

Wow, they're really doing a lot to make him stay :lmao 

Get out Dean. These endless Shield reunions are a joke now. More breakups than Taylor Swift


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Report: Ambrose is still planning on leaving the WWE*


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

roblewis87 said:


> It feels obvious to me that Dean will attack Roman and basically set the mania match at Fastlane or the raw right after it.
> 
> Heel Dean v Face Roman just like the original plan, just no title involved which is fine with Dean off weeks later.



If Dean didn't just job to Elias and McIntyre clean 2 of last 3 weeks. Then I could maybe see them doing that. But it seems more like they're using Dean to put over talent and weaken his value. That doesn't scream having a big spotlight match at Mania. I think they rather give that match to someone like Corbin who's gonna be with the company long term. 


Now if they somehow get Dean to resign. Well yes that would be the direction you go. But you don't job Dean out like they have and put him in a big match with Reigns at Mania when he's leaving for likely another company. 


I think unless Dean resigns that this Sunday will be the last time we see him on tv. That is why they bought up him leaving on tv all of the sudden and hyping up last time ever for the Shield. I can see Dean take the pin and walk off all sad through the crowd while Reigns/Rollins look on.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Report: Ambrose is still planning on leaving the WWE*

Thank god. 

Deans the only good or even remotely half decent member of The Shield but his going will mean this stale ass gimmick can hopefully finally die. These endless, repetitive Shield reunions where they bury everyone they come into contact with are beyond stale.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Report: Ambrose is still planning on leaving the WWE*

I want to see him on my tv on a normal basis, but he is a great talent and deserves great things.

I'll support him no matter what. Best wishes to him!


----------



## Singapore Kane (Jan 27, 2019)

*Re: Report: Ambrose is still planning on leaving the WWE*

I'd be happy to see all 3 leave. 

WWE have made them the stalest act in the company. 3 failed main eventers desperately clinging to mild success from 5 years ago, yeah, they're the modern NWO in more ways than one.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Report: Ambrose is still planning on leaving the WWE*

Dean leaving is just a ploy by Vince to set up yet another shield reunion in a year or so.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Report: Ambrose is still planning on leaving the WWE*



CMPunkRock316 said:


> For his sake I hope he leaves.
> 
> He is clearly a distant #3 in The Shield and only got the title in the Triple Threat because of Roman's suspension and the brand split


It's sad. Dean was a worthy world champion and it feels like WWE gave him a lackluster run-- and it was only due to the circumstances at the time (primarily Roman getting popped on the wellness policy).

Rollins and Reigns have some great qualities, but I always felt Dean was the most well-rounded member of the Shield- and the best promo (by a country mile).

His heel turn in October was fantastic, but the subsequent creative from November onward has been baffling.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Just wait in ten years when The Shield get their Hall of Fame induction, followed by a whole series of reunions over the next several months.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Although im leaning to a work.. the full potential of a jon moxley character is not pg..


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: Report: Ambrose is still planning on leaving the WWE*



RBrooks said:


> I hope the Roman match happens no matter if Dean leaving or not. He desperately needs a good spot at Mania, he basically never had one.


Because he doesn’t deserve one


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Deans the only good or even remotely half decent member of The Shield


He's not my favorite, but Seth Rollins, one of the 15-25 best wrestlers in the world, isn't "remotely half decent"?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Strike Force said:


> He's not my favorite, but Seth Rollins, one of the 15-25 best wrestlers in the world, isn't "remotely half decent"?


He's not even in top 100 of top pro wrestlers.

He cant cut a promo, he has no personality, cant show any personality or character, no charisma, his moveset is bland, he has zero psychology to his matches he just goes from spot to spot.

The guys everything wrong with pro wrestling today.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> He's [Rollins] not even in top 100 of top pro wrestlers.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> He's not even in top 100 of top pro wrestlers.
> 
> He cant cut a promo, he has no personality, cant show any personality or character, no charisma, his moveset is bland, he has zero psychology to his matches he just goes from spot to spot.
> 
> The guys everything wrong with pro wrestling today.


I love the irony of this post based on your username.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> He's not even in top 100 of top pro wrestlers.
> 
> He cant cut a promo, he has no personality, cant show any personality or character, no charisma, his moveset is bland, he has zero psychology to his matches he just goes from spot to spot.
> 
> The guys everything wrong with pro wrestling today.


How can a post be so correct yet so so dumb all at once... well done.


----------



## becky_fan (Mar 6, 2019)

dunno what this guy is about, rollins is one of the best on the mic ever, he's natural talker and very charismatic and sexy. he should work on his ring skills tho


----------



## becky_fan (Mar 6, 2019)

he should leave wwe and go to nba. it's still not too late for him to learn how to become really good basketball player


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

So... this is probably the biggest departure since who? I mean, actual departure where they are super likely to wrestle somewhere else.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Report: Ambrose is still planning on leaving the WWE*



NotGuilty said:


> Because he doesn’t deserve one


He was the Iron Man of 2016 working more matches than anyone that year, he was making 2 feuds work at the same time (with Lesnar and Triple H), he is constantly good on the mic, ALWAYS over with the crowd, despite being treated like fucking shit, he was making this shit heel turn work even though he obviously hated all of it (he always got booed, that's your proof). All these years he got screwed by booking, for example 2014 - he was CLEARLY the guy who should've been pushed to the god damn Mars after The Shield broke up. Based on reactions. But they put Seth over him several times on PPV, and gave the push to Reigns, who didn't receive any positive feedback from fans, as they always intended. Reigns deserved that push, right, not Dean? 

Yeah, he doesn't deserve a good spot at Wrestlemania. I of course 100% agree with you. 



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> He's not even in top 100 of top pro wrestlers.
> 
> He cant cut a promo, he has no personality, cant show any personality or character, no charisma, his moveset is bland, he has zero psychology to his matches he just goes from spot to spot.
> 
> The guys everything wrong with pro wrestling today.


While I agree that Seth is pretty bland and doesn't have much psychology in the ring, but I wouldn't say that he isn't half decent to face Brock. He receives good reactions from the crowd. If Balor and Braun could face Brock, then Seth definitely can. 

I know it's unpopular here to bash Seth, but come on people, he can't cut a promo, REALLY can't. On a good level. Look at that opening segment on Monday, even Roman outshined him, by FAR. When you look into his eyes, you see nothing, he's pretty generic to be honest. He looks like a guy trying to hard to be something he's not, only trying to play a role. Seth isn't believable at all.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Seth sucks on the mic.

Dean sucks in the ring.

Roman sucks at both.

They almost complete each other. Worst pushed stabled ever as a top group. Complete failures and flops each one and waste of the past 5 years trying to replace Cena.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

becky_fan said:


> dunno what this guy is about, rollins is one of the best on the mic ever, he's natural talker and very charismatic and sexy. he should work on his ring skills tho


What the fuck?


----------



## becky_fan (Mar 6, 2019)

what's the problem honey?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

becky_fan said:


> dunno what this guy is about, rollins is one of the best on the mic ever, he's natural talker and very charismatic and sexy. he should work on his ring skills tho


I really like Rollins, but did you actually read your comment before posting it?.. One of the best on the mic, ever?!.. He should work on his in ring skills tho?! :westbrook5


----------



## Twilight Sky (Feb 19, 2019)

Seth is flat on the mic, definitely not good.


----------



## domwwiles (Apr 3, 2017)

*Re: Report: Ambrose is still planning on leaving the WWE*



RBrooks said:


> He was the Iron Man of 2016 working more matches than anyone that year, he was making 2 feuds work at the same time (with Lesnar and Triple H), he is constantly good on the mic, ALWAYS over with the crowd, despite being treated like fucking shit, he was making this shit heel turn work even though he obviously hated all of it (he always got booed, that's your proof). All these years he got screwed by booking, for example 2014 - he was CLEARLY the guy who should've been pushed to the god damn Mars after The Shield broke up. Based on reactions. But they put Seth over him several times on PPV, and gave the push to Reigns, who didn't receive any positive feedback from fans, as they always intended. Reigns deserved that push, right, not Dean?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was far better as a heel. I liked the viciousness he brought and that goddamn cackle was amazing.

But yeah he is pretty bland as a face let alone a top face. He is just monikers these days which is sad really. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Report: Ambrose is still planning on leaving the WWE*



domwwiles said:


> He was far better as a heel. I liked the viciousness he brought and that goddamn cackle was amazing.
> 
> But yeah he is pretty bland as a face let alone a top face. He is just monikers these days which is sad really.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


The Heel Seth storyline is pretty much the last time that a storyline actually mattered in the WWE rather than pointless matches and incoherent stories 

Its not a wonder the Ratings have been dying since then


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> I love the irony of this post based on your username.


So in your opinion a person cant like a simple peanut butter sandwich and a coke, and also like some lobster and wine? Because that's what you're saying here. I like Eva because she's a babe. I like Maryse because she's a babe and stood out in her era. I like Rihanna because she's a babe and one of the most successful artists of all time. None of that excludes me from being able to look at Seth Rollins and see nothing there. I like Eva Marie, I also like Becky Lynch (though her super fans are off putting).

People need to accept that pro wrestling isn't one dimensional. The ability to put on an entertaining spot fest match does not make someone a great pro wrestler. A great pro wrestler HAS to be able to cut a promo, HAS to be able to work their character/gimmick/personality, and HAS to be able to work a match with some flow, reason and psychology. Seth Rollins cant do any of that though, ergo he's a poor pro wrestler.

No matter how badly people want it to be the case that workrate is the only thing that matters, that will never be the case.



Strike Force said:


>


A one dimensional spot fest wrestler cant be called great. It diminishes what being a genuinely great pro wrestler means.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Seth is terrible on the mic. He makes Orton seem great by comparison.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> A one dimensional spot fest wrestler cant be called great. It diminishes what being a genuinely great pro wrestler means.


So, if you were starting a promotion with a current wrestler, Rollins wouldn't be in your top 20-25 guys to start with?

I mean, we can agree to disagree, but man, would I love to see the list of people you'd build a company around over him. I think your bank account should be glad you're not in such a position.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

sorry but rollins makes tommy wiseau's acting look oscar worthy.


----------



## DeanMoxbrose (Mar 13, 2019)

*What if Dean Ambrose leaving really is just a work and he’s going to be a shock draft pick for SmackDown?*

We still aren’t entirely sure if the whole thing is a work or not. It more than likely is though. They’re just advertising it a little too much. What if it’s a way to reinvent Ambrose? Have everyone think he’s gone from wwe, then assuming Draft/Shakeup by random instead of having the GM pick (like they did back in 2007-2011) and Ambrose is Smackdown’s pick. Would you guys like that? Would it be a good idea?


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: What if Dean Ambrose leaving really is just a work and he’s going to be a shock draft pick for Smackdown?*

Been saying this for a while now that I think this is a work, they don't just put that kind of business out there like ever.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: What if Dean Ambrose leaving really is just a work and he’s going to be a shock draft pick for Smackdown?*

Dave Meltzer said his contract was up and he'd be off TV last week so most likely he's staying I think


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: What if Dean Ambrose leaving really is just a work and he’s going to be a shock draft pick for Smackdown?*



kingnoth1n said:


> Been saying this for a while now that I think this is a work, they don't just put that kind of business out there like ever.


They're literally having Ronda Rousey say on live television that Wrestling is fake.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: What if Dean Ambrose leaving really is just a work and he’s going to be a shock draft pick for Smackdown?*



Xobeh said:


> Dave Meltzer said his contract was up and he'd be off TV last week so most likely he's staying I think


Dave "plans change 6 star tokyo dome" meltzer


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: What if Dean Ambrose leaving really is just a work and he’s going to be a shock draft pick for Smackdown?*

Then he's stupid.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: What if Dean Ambrose leaving really is just a work and he’s going to be a shock draft pick for Smackdown?*

Did you watch the LMS match? There's no way this is a work.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: What if Dean Ambrose leaving really is just a work and he’s going to be a shock draft pick for Smackdown?*

Sorry, but no. Nobody would willing forgo the massive Wrestlemania payday for a dumb storyline. He's gonezo.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: What if Dean Ambrose leaving really is just a work and he’s going to be a shock draft pick for Smackdown?*

No.

This is not a work. He's either going to leave or he'll end up changing his mind and stay.

You've seen what they've done the past few nights. The brand spit hardly means anything. They're not going to put that much effort to swerve everyone from fans to sponsors by telling them one of their top stars is leaving just to lead to a brand change.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: What if Dean Ambrose leaving really is just a work and he’s going to be a shock draft pick for Smackdown?*

Initially thought it was a work, but now I don't know. Jobbing to EC3, jobbing to Elias, jobbing to Drew four times... He should probably leave anyway, they don't value him.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: What if Dean Ambrose leaving really is just a work and he’s going to be a shock draft pick for Smackdown?*

Why are people still entertaining this being a work? Ambrose has been jobbed the fuck out, what more do people need to see to believe that this isn't a joke?


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: What if Dean Ambrose leaving really is just a work and he’s going to be a shock draft pick for Smackdown?*

Then I hope he enjoys his five years of shitty booking.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: What if Dean Ambrose leaving really is just a work and he’s going to be a shock draft pick for Smackdown?*

What would be the point of that? 

It's not a work. Why would he be the surprised draft pick? Like they'd push him as the face of the brand.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: What if Dean Ambrose leaving really is just a work and he’s going to be a shock draft pick for Smackdown?*

If Dean was staying, there's no way they'd be treating him like they are. He wouldn't be losing to Drew multiple times and he'd actually have a storyline for Mania. Especially considering those reports that the original plan for Mania was Dean vs Roman.

He's leaving. The only way he stays is if he changes his mind between now and when his contract is up and I doubt he will.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: What if Dean Ambrose leaving really is just a work and he’s going to be a shock draft pick for Smackdown?*

So assuming this is a work, that would mean:

1) He essentially became Drew McIntyre personnal whipping boy and has been taking L's since the rumble
2) And missing the biggest night of the year.

All for one swerve that you already saw coming. If it is a work they wouldnt be treating him this bad and if it is a work, then Ambrose deserves every piece of bad booking coming his way.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: What if Dean Ambrose leaving really is just a work and he’s going to be a shock draft pick for Smackdown?*

Dean has always been protected in defeat throughout his singles career. He's been losing left, right and centre ever since the news broke that he's leaving. It's not a work. He may be convinced to re-sign before the end but I'm sure as of this moment, he intends to leave.


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: What if Dean Ambrose leaving really is just a work and he’s going to be a shock draft pick for Smackdown?*

Even ROH had Adam Cole jobbing until his contract ran out before going to NXT, that must be a work


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Dean looks ready to leave*

The looks on his face from this weeks RAW said it all. Dude looks like he can’t wait to leave this sinking ship and I don’t blame him. He looked like he was going through the motions on that match with boring McIntyre too.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*

AEW should hand him a live mic on their TV debut and let him say whatever he wants to about Vince and WWE.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*

Agreed. He would be awesome in AEW.

But we don't know if he's really leaving. Wrestling sites claiming false stuff about him also does not help.


----------



## Coolcalmcollected (May 30, 2018)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*

Yea he needs to cause they are making an ass out of him, it's a shame how everyone was so pumped up when he returned but he just gradually fell to the wayside week by week and after a while it was like he never left. Plus putting over Drew Mcintyre 2 times in a row was just garbage, it could have at least been something or someone more interesting.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> AEW should hand him a live mic on their TV debut and let him say whatever he wants to about Vince and WWE.


Fucking nerds and their shoot interview fantasies. Has that ever worked for anybody? Aside from the oh snap moment it accomplishes nothing. Here let's have a millionaire bitch about the company that made him a millionaire that's interesting for three minutes then he will just sound like a whiny mark. Will he have any sort of criticism that countless other unsatisfied former employees of WWE don't have? No. It'll just be they didn't let me be me or want me to be me. I didn't get to be the guy. WWE is for kids and Vince is Mr fucking Burns level of evil nonsense that can be found on any shoot DVD. Boo fucking Hoo join the real world where sometimes your job sucks and you aren't the most important guy in every room you walk into.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*

Well if the shoe fits...


----------



## DealDough (Aug 31, 2016)

Probably realizes he can't do anything else in this company. Roman and Seth have it all locked down.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> AEW should hand him a live mic on their TV debut and let him say whatever he wants to about Vince and WWE.


I'd rather them not copy TNA.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*



reyfan said:


> I'd rather them not copy TNA.


TNA didn't create shoot promos.


----------



## Twilight Sky (Feb 19, 2019)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*

Shoot promos been going on before there was TNA.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*

And some people still think it's a work? They would NOT be treating him like this if it was a work :lol

Whatever he ends up doing though, I support him.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> TNA didn't create shoot promos.


Not but in the mid 2000s almost everyone that jumped to TNA did a shoot promo, the new age outlaws even called their tag team Vince McMahons initials...


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> TNA didn't create shoot promos.


No. But shoot promos are dog shit. I want to see you talking about the company you are currently in and hype that up. Shitting on another company does literally nothing for the company you work for.

If people want to shit on their former employers they should do a shoot interview.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*

of course he looks ready to leave, he's ready to leave

the best way for him to shoot on WWE would be to go *somewhere* and portray a well-written character in well-written storylines and get a ton of exposure. do things right and he can be a #2 or #3 guy on your show. on both raw and SD WWE kept switching him from being #2-#5 to #27 or whatever, then back to the top, then down, back up, comic relief popcorn machine guy, then back up, then bane ambrose, ping ponging him constantly


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*

The lunatic fringe was just an abysmal idea. I hope it moves on to better things.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*

I'm all for Dean leaving 100%.

Dean should become a top 2 guy (with Omega) instantly in AEW. He would be the biggest get in terms of name recognition in their prime. 

I hope I'm wrong, but I just don't see the Elite boys having someone come in and booked bigger than them. Which will turn Kliq-ish real quick. So if Cody, Bucks, etc book Dean under them, what's the point in leaving WWE? I'm hopeful that Cody knows what star power Dean has coming in and do the right thing. Business over ego.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*



DealDough said:


> Probably realizes he can't do anything else in this company. Roman and *Seth* have it all locked down.


Which is sad because Ambrose is WAY more interesting than Seth is.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*

He can take Asuka, Joe and about 98 wrestlers with him.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> Fucking nerds and their shoot interview fantasies. Has that ever worked for anybody? Aside from the oh snap moment it accomplishes nothing. Here let's have a millionaire bitch about the company that made him a millionaire that's interesting for three minutes then he will just sound like a whiny mark. Will he have any sort of criticism that countless other unsatisfied former employees of WWE don't have? No. It'll just be they didn't let me be me or want me to be me. I didn't get to be the guy. WWE is for kids and Vince is Mr fucking Burns level of evil nonsense that can be found on any shoot DVD. Boo fucking Hoo join the real world where sometimes your job sucks and you aren't the most important guy in every room you walk into.


Just because you're satisfied with living in mediocrity doesn't mean he has to be, buddeh

Welcome to the real world where people bitch and complain when they think they deserve better but don't get it


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> AEW should hand him a live mic on their TV debut and let him say whatever he wants to about Vince and WWE.


Yes he's going to bad mouth and shoot against a company his wife still works for and a company that's given him the amount of star power he has today.

Look, WWE could have done a lot more with Ambrose. But this idea that "he should leave and cut a shoot promo". Screw that. If he leaves, let him be what he wants to be and forge a new path in his career and not rely on that crutch to get a cheap pop.


----------



## npdeo18 (Sep 5, 2018)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*

In case he is leaving WWE, he should go to Impact. Will be treated as a bigger star rather than going to AEW, were he will be buried again with the egos of Cody, Omega & Bucks.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> AEW should hand him a live mic on their TV debut and let him say whatever he wants to about Vince and WWE.


How many wrestlers have done this.. And a better question; How many of those have backtracked as fast as they could?
On the top of my head I can think of NAO, Mr. Kennedy, The Dudleys, Alberto Del Rio and The Hardys (okay, they never really went full anti-wwe, but still)...


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*



yeahright2 said:


> How many wrestlers have done this.. And a better question; How many of those have backtracked as fast as they could?
> On the top of my head I can think of NAO, Mr. Kennedy, The Dudleys, Alberto Del Rio and The Hardys (okay, they never really went full anti-wwe, but still)...


Unlike those (aside from Jeff Hardy who gave up a monster push for drugs) Ambrose is leaving on his own terms. He could stay in WWE for the rest of his career, make good money, be the 3rd wheel for Shield reunions, probably get an occasional world title reign while floating around the mid-card most of the time. MOST wrestlers would probably be satisfied with that.

He's leaving because he wants more than that. He wants creative freedom. He seemingly cares more about his character than he does about money or stability. Which is rare and refreshing to see. Him cutting a shoot on Vince and his puppets would hold a lot more weight than fucking Road Dogg and Mr Ass or Alberto Del Hack.


----------



## Trixdee (Nov 11, 2017)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*



Lockard The GOAT said:


> Just because you're satisfied with living in mediocrity doesn't mean he has to be, buddeh


I guess youngest GSC, MITB Winner, a guy who put on great iron man matches, WHC, was all "living in mediocrity" wish I could have that sort of "mediocrity" under my belt. But different strokes for different folks perhaps.


----------



## Brethogan (Jan 29, 2019)

Let him go out and expand his horizons for the next few yrs, with in 5yrs he should be back.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> AEW should hand him a live mic on their TV debut and let him say whatever he wants to about Vince and WWE.


For AEW to succeed I think it needs to NOT mention WWE and NOT have too many ex-WWE guys in the spotlight. That's one of the big mistakes TNA made.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*

TBH, I don't think Dean will cut an anti WWE promo. He doesn't seem to hate WWE, cos if he did, he wouldn't have been content to finish out his contract and do all the live events, he would have asked for an immediate release. I just think he's frustrated with his character, but that doesn't mean he hates WWE. A lot of his closest friends, plus his wife, work there lol.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*

Wouldn't you be?


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*

I don't expect him to go Punk and burn bridges when he leaves.

I expect him to do his job and go at drew like a rabid dog and get put down until he leaves on civil terms, hang out in AEW or wherever and then have a big return in a year or 2 or 3 when hes fresh and has something to do.

I think he actually is just bored. Not ready to burn the place down.. And honestly the roster is pretty bloated right now.. But afaik hes actual real life friends with seth and roman, and renee is there.

I mean shit look at McIntire and Mahal.

Unless of course its all a big swerve and he gets a ronda style mega push within wwe where hes kayfabe pissed off at them and going off script.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*

Who cares exploring his true feelings about WWE? He probably despises working with incompetent people just like most regular employees do in the Corporate world. The money alone is no longer appealing and he feels like trying his hand somewhere else. Would be a touch disappointing if his interest for wrestling has waned. He seemed quite a unique character in his early days.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> Fucking nerds and their shoot interview fantasies. Has that ever worked for anybody? Aside from the oh snap moment it accomplishes nothing. Here let's have a millionaire bitch about the company that made him a millionaire that's interesting for three minutes then he will just sound like a whiny mark. Will he have any sort of criticism that countless other unsatisfied former employees of WWE don't have? No. It'll just be they didn't let me be me or want me to be me. I didn't get to be the guy. WWE is for kids and Vince is Mr fucking Burns level of evil nonsense that can be found on any shoot DVD. Boo fucking Hoo join the real world where sometimes your job sucks and you aren't the most important guy in every room you walk into.


Especially when one of the reasons why Dean would be such a huge get is his character work as the dangerously unhinged Jon Moxley. That's what he needs to get over. Like there have been a handful of shoot promos that have done anything for anyone and even a lot of those (like say the Pipebomb) created a huge amount of bad blood.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jan.S.Gelz said:


> Agreed. He would be awesome in AEW.
> 
> But we don't know if he's really leaving. Wrestling sites claiming false stuff about him also does not help.


He's lost probably the last nine out of 10 matches so yeah I don't think you staying LOL


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*



Lockard The GOAT said:


> Just because you're satisfied with living in mediocrity doesn't mean he has to be, buddeh
> 
> Welcome to the real world where people bitch and complain when they think they deserve better but don't get it


You seem to think that I was telling him to stay in WWE or settle and shut up when that wasn't what I was saying at all man. Once he's out the door of WWE there is no need to complain about them anymore he's free from that oppressive environment. That is something he should celebrate. Going and doing a shoot promo in another company is pointless it accomplishes nothing and makes him look like just another bitter asshole. Rarely can you come back from that. He should go wherever he goes and pay WWE no mind at all and strive to be the best performer possible. Most people don't leave a shit job that they hate and go to a new job and blast the last place they worked to everyone because they're probably too happy to be away from it and getting that much needed fresh start and you don't want all of their new co-workers to think they are a giant asshole(not to mention that most of the time the people at the new workplace don't give a shit about someone's last job anyway).

Besides the best way to get back at WWE(or anyone really) is to prove that they were wrong about you. Not cry about it to anyone that will listen.

I'd rather see him use his talent to flourish than listen to him complain about WWE. Anyone who would rather see him cut a shoot promo is an *idiot*




nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Unlike those (aside from Jeff Hardy who gave up a monster push for drugs) Ambrose is leaving on his own terms. He could stay in WWE for the rest of his career, make good money, be the 3rd wheel for Shield reunions, probably get an occasional world title reign while floating around the mid-card most of the time. MOST wrestlers would probably be satisfied with that.
> 
> He's leaving because he wants more than that. He wants creative freedom. He seemingly cares more about his character than he does about money or stability. Which is rare and refreshing to see. Him cutting a shoot on Vince and his puppets would hold a lot more weight than fucking Road Dogg and Mr Ass or Alberto Del Hack.


Shoot promos still hold zero weight. It's always the same "I didn't get treated well" or "I didn't get to be the character I wanted" or "they didn't respect me" boo hoo poor me bullshit. It accomplishes nothing and is irrelevant very quickly. Especially if he is going to be working for AEW where Cody (who happens to be a guy that left WWE on his own terms and never resorted to blasting them.) he just went out and put in the work like a real man would is running the company.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*

Nothing wrong with him putting over Drew on his way out. 
Hopefully when he gets to AEW he’ll put them over too.
I’d love to see a program between him and Scurll/Flip with Ambrose putting them over too.

:banderas


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*

Honestly, where Ambrose goes, I just hope that he gets the creative freedom he wants to be what he wants to be. Its been clear to me for years that he's had a different idea of how he should be portrayed. 

He's doing the right thing by basically putting in his notice, doing jobs on the way out, and not burning any bridges. 

I don't need or want him to shoot on WWE whereever he ends up. But it would be nice to see him cut loose and be what he's always wanted to be.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> AEW should hand him a live mic on their TV debut and let him say whatever he wants to about Vince and WWE.


Should they give him a mic and let him go to town? Hell yes! Should he y’all about Vince and WWE? Fuck no! And I doubt very seriously that he would stoop to that. Dean Ambrose the person doesn’t come off as problematic or bitter to me in the slightest. Just tired and antsy if anything. At the end of the day while WWE didn’t let him do what he would’ve liked most of the time, they did compensate him very well. He came from almost nothing (allegedly) and through WWE he got his name out there, traveled the world multiple times, met his wife and he’s financially set for the rest of his life. 

He can make this kind of big decision to leave without an worry in the world and without WWE it wouldn’t have happened.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*



npdeo18 said:


> In case he is leaving WWE, he should go to Impact. Will be treated as a bigger star rather than going to AEW, were he will be buried again with the egos of Cody, Omega & Bucks.


:heston

Impact is a dying breed. AEW just sold out a 15,000 seat arena. Can Impact even sell 1,000 tickets at a venue?


----------



## johnbadger (Mar 24, 2019)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*

I'm still convinced him leaving is a work


although knowing this company's ego it wouldn't surprise me if this was legitimate , although 10 to 1 its a work


I'll say this my father hates big business and after everything I've seen these past few years I'm in the same boat,

I know when its all about ego things can be a real pain in the ass, some of these people do stuff just to piss people off and make things difficult


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> You seem to think that I was telling him to stay in WWE or settle and shut up when that wasn't what I was saying at all man. Once he's out the door of WWE there is no need to complain about them anymore he's free from that oppressive environment. That is something he should celebrate. Going and doing a shoot promo in another company is pointless it accomplishes nothing and makes him look like just another bitter asshole. Rarely can you come back from that. He should go wherever he goes and pay WWE no mind at all and strive to be the best performer possible. Most people don't leave a shit job that they hate and go to a new job and blast the last place they worked to everyone because they're probably too happy to be away from it and getting that much needed fresh start and you don't want all of their new co-workers to think they are a giant asshole(not to mention that most of the time the people at the new workplace don't give a shit about someone's last job anyway).
> 
> Besides the best way to get back at WWE(or anyone really) is to prove that they were wrong about you. Not cry about it to anyone that will listen.
> 
> I'd rather see him use his talent to flourish than listen to him complain about WWE. Anyone who would rather see him cut a shoot promo is an *idiot*


You know he can always do both - Bury the company he worked for previous AND move forward afterwards and show everyone how wrong they were about him 

He'll only look mindlessly bitter if he keeps burying them week after week after week and making it seem like his whole character revolves around that

If you got grievances, air 'em, I say. It'll be an entertaining shoot and get a lot of people's attention


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*

He BETTER be ready to leave. I can't wait to see him in AEW.

Even if all of this is a swerve, why does it matter? He has been booked like shit and loses every week. So how does a swerve help his situation?


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*



npdeo18 said:


> In case he is leaving WWE, he should go to Impact.


Impact is, like, the #6 wrestling promotion today. Why would he...just, why?



Casual Fan #52 said:


> For AEW to succeed I think it needs to NOT mention WWE and NOT have too many ex-WWE guys in the spotlight. That's one of the big mistakes TNA made.


Agreed 100%. AEW should just exist in its own universe. For all his flaws, Eric Bischoff said it well: compared to your competition, you must be better, worse, or different. AEW can't be better than WWE at first, and it shouldn't want to be worse, so it must strive to be different.



johnbadger said:


> I'm still convinced him leaving is a work


I suppose that's still possible, but I'd bet my Mustang it's not.


----------



## THE_OD (Nov 21, 2016)

I agree with others, that he shouldn't do a shoot whereever he goes to. 
Dean should be more focused on making himself look good, rather than make wwe look bad. 

This way he can still prove doubters wrong, without looking too bitter. After all, he is a wwe champ, us champ, 3 time ic champ, 2 time tag champs and money in the bank winner. Most wrestlers would kill to achieve this much. So if he does a shoot, he could look like a hypocrite in some eyes.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*

Well let's hope he does. Don't know why he came back just to job to Drew again when he was written off just fine with the Falls Count Anywhere match. Guess they wanted to get one last job out of him. Moxley in AEW would be so lit.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*

I'm still shocked that he's leaving the company, good for him though for wanting better for himself.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*

Yes, by all means leave the #1 wrestling company in the world and go sign up to a non company like AEW. No roster, no stoylines, no TV deal, no streaming deal, no actual shows. It's a fantasy company as of today. When they actually start, then I'll listen.


P.S. - It's a work.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Zappers said:


> Yes, by all means leave the #1 wrestling company in the world and go sign up to a non company like AEW. No roster, no stoylines, no TV deal, no streaming deal, no actual shows. It's a fantasy company as of today. When they actually start, then I'll listen.
> 
> 
> P.S. - It's a work.


 the it's a work thing is just fucking dumb at this point. What are they even working in that case except make him job to pretty much drew everytime? Do people even know what a work is supposed to be ?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

He doesn't look ready to leave at all it's all up in the air tbh.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*



patpat said:


> the it's a work thing is just fucking dumb at this point. What are they even working in that case except make him job to pretty much drew everytime? Do people even know what a work is supposed to be ?


BUT GUYS EVERYTHING IS A WORK DUH. Yeah anyone calling it a work at this point need to explain why cause it makes no sense as a work at this point. He is clearly done.

Also yeah I agree that he should not do a shoot promo. Just let him show us how great he can be and stop making everything about WWE


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*



patpat said:


> the it's a work thing is just fucking dumb at this point. What are they even working in that case except make him job to pretty much drew everytime? Do people even know what a work is supposed to be ?


First off, when in the history of WWE has WWE ever acknowledged a wrestler was leaving on TV. Be part of a story & then the wrestler actually leaves. I can't think of any offhand. (and no I'm not talking about wrestlers retiring or wrestlers that were injured and needed surgery, so they worked an angle into the story) Second, have you been watching the show or not? The entire show, both RAW/SD is SWAMPED with wrestlers that have stories that are going nowhere, no direction. There's people on the roster that haven't even been on TV in weeks. WWE is in a weird period right now. You just had a wrestler lose her title on SD for whatever reason. Some wrestlers did interviews on their upcoming match #1 contenders match, just a mere 30 minutes before the show started. Then it all got cancelled.

Who cares if Dean is losing matches. What everyone is doing, is looking too hard for clues. If there was no rumor of him leaving, nobody would be saying anything. When he lost against EC3, everyone says THAT'S IT, IT'S OVER he's done now. Then the next week he beat EC3. Then it was, have you seen him at house show???? He's being silly, and he's trying to get fired theory. DEBUNKED. He's been doing that stuff at house shows for years. Until Dean leaves. It's part of the story.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*



Zappers said:


> Yes, by all means leave the #1 wrestling company in the world and go sign up to a non company like AEW. No roster, no stoylines, no TV deal, no streaming deal, no actual shows. It's a fantasy company as of today. When they actually start, then I'll listen.
> 
> 
> P.S. - It's a work.




:thelist


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*

A fantasy company with the vague nebulous promise of "better" sounds awfully appealing after years of doing Vince McMahons cheese ball comedy and HATING it.


----------



## hgr423 (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*



deathvalleydriver2 said:


> The looks on his face from this weeks RAW said it all. Dude looks like he can’t wait to leave this sinking ship and I don’t blame him. He looked like he was going through the motions on that match with boring McIntyre too.


Do you have a screen shot of his facial expression to back this up?


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*

I wish Dean was staying because not sure how much of AEW I will watch. That being said, the idea that WWE completely misused him is somewhat false. He was booked in plenty of main events and had a short run as world champion. While I really liked his promos, I don’t think his ring work is that great. I mean has he ever had a 5 star singles match? Even Cena had a 5 star match with AJ. I’m not saying he’s awful but I don’t know if he’s a Face of the company/World Champion either.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*

Dean looks ready to leave. 
Shinsuke is reported to be checked out of WWE but just there because of his family.
Tye Dillinger checked out and got his release. 
Hideo Itami checked out and got his release. 

Who else is checked out?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*

Dean should show up and say you know who I am but you don’t know why I’m here.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*

I'm ready for The Shield to finally die. So as much as I'd prefer to see Roman or Seth who are both garbage leave, I'm ready for Dean to leave and kill off the most stale act in pro wrestling history.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*

I'm still not buying it and will continue to think that it's a work until I see him pop up in another promotion.

That being said, I don't think a shoot promo is really necessary, but I wouldn't be upset if he aired some grievances. It didn't work for Sandow and others when they left WWE.

Also, there's this continuing meme about The Bucks, Cody and their supposed "egos". Where exactly is this coming from? They have a chance to build something unique with billionaire backing. That chance doesn't come along every day.

It's pretty obvious that AEW is gonna be centered around Jericho/Omega/Page when it all starts, but to assume from the get-go that it's going to be an "Elite-fest" is somewhat asinine. If Ambrose joins them as unhinged Moxley (hopefully to wash that "lunatic fringe" stink off of him) then it will be all for the better and quite honestly they don't really have "that guy" on their roster yet.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*

He should bring his wife so Caruso can have her spot.


----------



## npdeo18 (Sep 5, 2018)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*



krtgolfing said:


> :heston
> 
> Impact is a dying breed. AEW just sold out a 15,000 seat arena. Can Impact even sell 1,000 tickets at a venue?


At least they are filling/selling crowds in 100-500 people arena unlike the inflated figures of WWE. If you are taking AEW into consideration, it's all because of the initial hype it is generating. Just like how people are tired of watching Mcmahon all over WWE, similarly the audience will be tired of watching its Vice President's as the face of the company & except for its female talent, majority of AEW's talent were the ones prominently featuring in ROH & AAA along with WWE discards like Cody or Neville/PAC.



Strike Force said:


> Impact is, like, the #6 wrestling promotion today. Why would he...just, why?
> 
> Impact is No 4, after WWE, ROH/NJPW & AEW(supposedly). Rest of the promotions like Lucha Underground & MLW are struggling for survival. Likes of Capitol Wrestling, OVW, NWA & Championship Wrestling are experiencing an organic growth.
> 
> ...


I suppose Ambrose is taking leave for Renne's impending pregnancy,(even Jojo debunked those pregnancy rumors until she confirmed it on Instagram)and everyone knows Ambrose likes to keep his private life private . Everyone can expect a surprise return of Ambrose during the Rumble with a huge pop.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*



Chrome said:


> Well let's hope he does. Don't know why he came back just to job to Drew again when he was written off just fine with the Falls Count Anywhere match. Guess they wanted to get one last job out of him. *Moxley in AEW would be so lit.*


This is true. He’s still scheduled for every RAW in April, not sure if he will be used on air though.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*

The only time I'm really convinced he's really leaving is when's truly gone. A part of me feels this is a work, part of me fells like it isn't.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*

Thats the mistake AEW should never make. I say, dont even fuckin mention WWE. Thats how WWE does it.. dont pay them any attention. Just do your thing and focus on making a good show. Thats the mindset that will give AEW a chance to survive and create their own place as a true alternative to WWE. 

Ambrose goes to AEW bashes WWE in a promo... then what?.. He brings that WWE stink with him. Let him become Jon Moxley and distance himself from the WWE. Which is exactly why he is leaving in the first place.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*



zkorejo said:


> Thats the mistake AEW should never make. I say, dont even fuckin mention WWE. Thats how WWE does it.. dont pay them any attention. Just do your thing and focus on making a good show. Thats the mindset that will give AEW a chance to survive and create their own place as a true alternative to WWE.
> 
> Ambrose goes to AEW bashes WWE in a promo... then what?.. He brings that WWE stink with him. Let him become Jon Moxley and distance himself from the WWE. Which is exactly why he is leaving in the first place.


moxley , Ambrose would not be allowed to do that, and no one would bring that idea. from what I have seen through their interviews the guys in aew take themselves seriously, it's not a bunch of angry old wwe guys ho want to kill Vince. Jericho does his own thing and is focused, same for omega and all of them. the guys behind the scene like billy gunn are not blind haters either, just people wanting to create their alternative.


----------



## LOL Mic Skills (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Dean looks ready to leave*

yeah he may be frustrated and is looking forward to his release and looking forward to bigger & better things...

But I don't think he's bitter with Vince the the way Bret or Bruno was, and it wouldn't be out of the realm of possibility that he'd come back later on down the road 

I agree with others here about the of doing a shoot about Vince one AEW not being a big deal, mostly bcuz I don't think they need to, its an overplayed angle in the business and it would only service the marks and nothing else 

Dean doesn't need to do this, AEW doesn't need to exploit this and non-WWE wrestling will be exceptional with or without this moment


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

After Raw went off the air last night, Ambrose came out and attacked Corbin before giving a final bow to the audience.


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

He was advertised for the Montreal Raw shakeup last night for what it's worth.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's not worth anything. He's leaving and we all know he's leaving.


----------



## RainSaibot (Mar 15, 2019)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's not worth anything. He's leaving and we all know he's leaving.


And what a brilliant decision to distance himself from this shit tier product.

Dean Ambrose - the second smartest guy on the roster, after Brock Lesnar.


----------



## theAmbrosedude (Oct 31, 2017)

*Dean Ambrose is officially gone.*

*So Lashley smashed Ambrose through the announce table to send him off as a joke on TV, but Rollins and Reigns got Ambrose out for one last speech and a thank you to the WWE Universe and how he would miss the memories he made.

TBH I'm a huge Ambrose mark and I'm proud of being one and Ambrose still being here was the reason I'm still holding on to WWE but now that he's gone I have almost no interest for the product anymore so I'll probably stop watching WWE as well, I'm sure many other Ambrose marks feel this way.

Anyway though I hope he's happy with his next direction and Reigns and Rollins continue their amazing careers.*


THE SHIELD 2012 - 2019


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose is officially gone.*

Maybe he can do something for AEW.
I wouldn't trust much in Cody and the Young Bucks if I were the owners.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose is officially gone.*

Can’t wait to see what he does next!


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose is officially gone.*

I'll believe it when I see it. 

Bobby's line last night about Renee :trips8


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose is officially gone.*

Shame they screwed up a talent like that. He was loyal for many years, and all they did was shit on him. 

Good luck in whatever you do, Dean.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose is officially gone.*

I'm no Dean fan but for Bob to basically say hes gonna be plowing Renee when Dean's gone, and then allowing him to destroy Dean like that...something just didn't sit right lol.


----------



## Dulce Libre (Jan 21, 2019)

*Re: Dean Ambrose is officially gone.*

I was hoping Dean would say "Nah, she's coming with me".


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose is officially gone.*


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose is officially gone.*

I would of died if Dean would of said to Lashley, while Bob is on the road, that he would take care of Crystal for him. Lol


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose is officially gone.*

Don't worry, in about ten years or so another Shield reunion will happen when they induct them in the Hall of Fame and proclaim them the second greatest stable in WWE history behind only DX.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

*Re: Dean Ambrose is officially gone.*

I'm glad he left. started out well but he really began to seem like he didn't care after 2015-16.


----------



## SINdicate (Apr 9, 2019)

*Re: Dean Ambrose is officially gone.*

This has work written all over it. WWE have advertised the fact that someone is leaving or retiring plenty of times in the past and I'd like to think I'm pretty safe in saying that every single time they've done that, said person has always returned.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

RBrooks said:


>


Great video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Dean Ambrose is officially gone.*



RBrooks said:


> Shame they screwed up a talent like that. He was loyal for many years, and all they did was shit on him.
> 
> Good luck in whatever you do, Dean.


Well, is that really true though? He was one of the faces of the original brand split , won a money in the bank and is a grand slam champion. His return booking wasn't great, but he's hardly been shit on let alone for any significant time.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

krtgolfing said:


> I'll believe it when I see it.
> 
> Bobby's line last night about Renee <img src="https://i.imgur.com/nTrOrcN.png" border="0" alt="" title="Trips" class="inlineimg" />


That line was odd and made me pause. However I am fairly certain he is done now. Why they had lashley say that line if this is real (which I am certain it is) I don't know.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose is officially gone.*



Stinger Fan said:


> Well, is that really true though? He was one of the faces of the original brand split , won a money in the bank and is a grand slam champion. His return booking wasn't great, but he's hardly been shit on let alone for any significant time.


Meh, let's not get into that. You probably understand that he should've done a lot more and he deserved more than just 1 world championship reign (that was cut really short, to be really fair), and MITB is not an accomplishment. They treated him with a lot less respect than Seth and Roman. He hardly won any feuds, lost to all the top stars and a lot of the time was used as a joke. But I see your point. I know it wasn't that bad, but still, they didn't really do him a lot of favors.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose is officially gone.*

I don't see why he can't put over Lashley before going. It's not like he's had the most incredible run lately.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose is officially gone.*



krtgolfing said:


> I'll believe it when I see it.
> 
> Bobby's line last night about Renee :trips8


I was like :cenaooh 

Then: :lmao



SINdicate said:


> This has work written all over it. WWE have advertised the fact that someone is leaving or retiring plenty of times in the past and I'd like to think I'm pretty safe in saying that every single time they've done that, said person has always returned.


Same. I still think it's a work. I haven't watched the farewell video posted above yet, but I'm still not convinced. Have they moved him to the "Alumni" section yet? I'll believe it when I see him in another promotion.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose is officially gone.*

Best of luck to Dean in whatever he does next. I'm hoping he shows WWE how wrong they were to waste is talents.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Dean Ambrose is officially gone.*



Empress said:


> Best of luck to Dean in whatever he does next. I'm hoping he shows WWE how wrong they were to waste is talents.


Still on the active roster on the website as of now.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Dean Ambrose is officially gone.*

Hope he goes to AEW and they make him their top guy


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose is officially gone.*

Well all reports say he's at least contracted until the end of the month. So he'll probably show up at house shows and after Raw to say ttfn.



captainzombie said:


> I would of died if Dean would of said to Lashley, while Bob is on the road, that he would take care of Crystal for him. Lol


Wouldn't have got much of a reaction. Kristal and Bobby split up in 2010.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

*Re: Dean Ambrose is officially gone.*



Stinger Fan said:


> Well, is that really true though? He was one of the faces of the original brand split , won a money in the bank and is a grand slam champion. His return booking wasn't great, but he's hardly been shit on let alone for any significant time.


oh let's not get there, getting title and prizes means shit in wwe, the ay you are booked is the most important. some people were champions but were never treated like champs...


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Dean Ambrose is officially gone.*



RBrooks said:


> Meh, let's not get into that. You probably understand that he should've done a lot more and he deserved more than just 1 world championship reign (that was cut really short, to be really fair), and MITB is not an accomplishment. They treated him with a lot less respect than Seth and Roman. He hardly won any feuds, lost to all the top stars and a lot of the time was used as a joke. But I see your point. I know it wasn't that bad, but still, they didn't really do him a lot of favors.


I don't know if he "should" have done any more than he accomplished. You don't "deserve" much of anything in wrestling especially because of tenure. If that was the case, then someone like Zack Ryder "deserves" the belt too because he was one of the most over performers at one time. Dean never evolved his in ring work and he was not particularly great to begin with, his offense is terrible and his slapping punches are the worst in the company. Dean got 1 world title reign, which is a lot more than most can say, he main evented PPV's, and had high profile matches. Sure he didn't win every feud he had, but you know who also didn't win every feud? Mick Foley, do people say his booking was "disrespectful" because he wasn't booked as a superman? Not winning feuds does not equal disrespect because if they didn't value him at all, he wouldn't have been in those high profile matches like the triple threat with Cena and Styles, he wouldn't have pinned Reigns to regain his title, he wouldn't have had a program with Lesnar, he wouldn't have been in the final 2 of a rumble, he wouldn't have pinned HHH clean at Roadblock(to be protected), he wouldn't have been the main guy on Smackdown when they split the brands etc etc . I'm not saying he was booked like the face of the company, but quite frankly he was never going to be the top guy once he moved over to RAW, which was his biggest problem. His return was handled poorly too but lets not ignore that he was given a lot of TV time and put into a prominent feud on RAW with Rollins. I wouldn't call that "getting shit on" by any means. 



patpat said:


> oh let's not get there, getting title and prizes means shit in wwe, the ay you are booked is the most important. some people were champions but were never treated like champs...


Dean wasn't booked like Rey Mysterio. During his title reign he pinned Rollins, Ziggler and Reigns, how many people can say they pinned Reigns clean? He only lost the title to AJ due to a low blow. He didn't take the pin in the triple threat involving Cena and he got screwed by James Ellsworth in the ladder match against AJ etc etc . He was protected when he lost, that is hardly being booked poorly .


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose is officially gone.*



Rick Sanchez said:


> Don't worry, in about ten years or so another Shield reunion will happen when they induct them in the Hall of Fame and proclaim them the second greatest stable in WWE history behind only DX.


Shield is not better than the Hart Foundation, not even close.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose is officially gone.*



birthday_massacre said:


> Shield is not better than the Hart Foundation, not even close.


Of course they're not. But they like to act like Shield are a GOAT stable and they clearly aren't. They were really good that first year but not since. And they're nowhere near the Hart Foundation. They were one of the best things about WWF back in '97.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

It is getting down to the final hour and people are still claiming this is a work. fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean’s farewell speech proves just how good he is at talking. We needed so much more of that. So I really hope that wherever he goes and whatever he does, he cuts more promos.

It was a great farewell and made me cry.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Dean Ambrose is officially gone.*



Rick Sanchez said:


> Of course they're not. But they like to act like Shield are a GOAT stable and they clearly aren't. They were really good that first year but not since. And they're nowhere near the Hart Foundation. They were one of the best things about WWF back in '97.


No one in the Shield come close to Bret and Owen, simple as. WWE always try to big up their newer acts, a lot of people fall for it but people not up WWE's backside know the real deal. The Shield for about a year or two were the guys, some of their tag matches and singles matches were fantastic. Never quite felt the same with the reunions.



Ambrose Girl said:


> Dean’s farewell speech proves just how good he is at talking. We needed so much more of that. So I really hope that wherever he goes and whatever he does, he cuts more promos.
> 
> It was a great farewell and made me cry.


They were never going to let him cut his own promo's, probably one of the reasons why he wanted out. I admire the guy for not wanting to suck it up and take the pay cheque that if it doesn't make him happy then he's out. Maybe AEW will give him freedom to cut his own promo's, that's if he still wants to wrestle. We don't know. 

Plus I don't think WWE ever really the machine behind him to it's fullest, it was always Reigns first then Rollins and Ambrose a far 3rd. A shame really he's a charismatic guy.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Dean’s farewell speech proves just how good he is at talking. We needed so much more of that. So I really hope that wherever he goes and whatever he does, he cuts more promos.
> 
> It was a great farewell and made me cry.


WWE ruined him. I always envisioned him delivering spine chilling promos when he finally went his own way, but they always tied him to The Shield and made him a goofy psycho.

Dean was so much more than that. Hopefully he can thrive elsewhere.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose is officially gone.*

@Stinger Fan

Oh, so you wanted to get into it, after all. Okay, but frankly I confused you with TD Stinger, because I assumed I wouldn't have to tell him anything I'm about to tell you. Anyway. 



> I don't know if he "should" have done any more than he accomplished. You don't "deserve" much of anything in wrestling especially because of tenure. If that was the case, then someone like Zack Ryder "deserves" the belt too because he was one of the most over performers at one time.


Totally disagreed. "You don't deserve anything" is a mindset that Vince McMahon has and spills it out on anybody else, but in reality it's bullshit. There are absolutely people who do deserve things and there are those who don't. Zack Ryder is not anywhere NEAR Dean Ambrose. In my view someone who has the charisma, good on the mic, the ability to hold on the crowds attention and the presence of a star DESERVES much more than be just a utility player. And a lot of times Ambrose was just that, but I'll talk more about it later. Ryder, for example, doesn't have any of that, all about him screams mid-carder, same for Kofi (my opinion). You can put the belt on them, fine, but they can't be constant main eventers. Ambrose can. And he should have. 



> Dean never evolved his in ring work and he was not particularly great to begin with, his offense is terrible and his slapping punches are the worst in the company.


Very debatable. I agree that he wasn't really great in the ring, but I didn't think he was so bad everyone kept claming he was. And to say his punches were the worst in the company when you know Shane McMahon works there, is just a blatant lie. 

But you see, to me being great in the ring goes only after mic work, character work, superstar presence and probably even look. Unless you're some elite level worker like Daniel Bryan or Cesaro, I can't say you deserve a title based on only that. Ring work without the character work simply doesn't interest me, and probably a lot of other people. 



> Dean got 1 world title reign, which is a lot more than most can say


Well, most don't have the talent that Dean has. And FYI I'm glad Dean won the WWE Championship. Him not winning it would've been a fucking crime, but 1 world title isn't nearily enough given the talent the man has. Especially considering how many titles got some other people that don't have as much talent. 



> he main evented PPV's, and had high profile matches. Sure he didn't win every feud he had, but you know who also didn't win every feud? Mick Foley, do people say his booking was "disrespectful" because he wasn't booked as a superman?


First of all, I think Mick Foley should've won a lot more, but he's a legend regardless, so fine. But superman booking has nothing to do with it. Seth Rollins doesn't have the superman booking, Daniel Bryan didn't have it while being a babyface. I'm not advocating for superman booking, I'm just saying Ambrose should've gotten at least to Seths level. 

As far as Deans booking, now lets analyze your arguments: 



> Not winning feuds does not equal disrespect because if they didn't value him at all, he wouldn't have been in those high profile matches like the triple threat with Cena and Styles, he wouldn't have pinned Reigns to regain his title, he wouldn't have had a program with Lesnar, he wouldn't have been in the final 2 of a rumble, he wouldn't have pinned HHH clean at Roadblock(to be protected), he wouldn't have been the main guy on Smackdown when they split the brands etc etc .


- he lost to AJ Styles like 3 times. And that feud was shit. You talked about that in your response to the other poster, but let's be honest. Dean was positioned lower than AJ in that feud. Yeah, he got cheated everytime, but AJ was a heel so they booked him to cheat. That protection did no favors to Dean - after the low blow they let Cena destroy Dean on the mic, and after the Ellsworth interference they gave Dean IC belt and put him in a midcard feuds, where he lost to Baron Corbin. Yeah, he was somewhat protected, but not really. 
- he lost to Lesnar, wasn't protected at all, nor in feud and in the match. 
- he lost to Triple H, while his buddies Seth and Roman got wins over him. I assume you think he got the pin on Hunter at Roadblock, otherwise I don't get what are you saying, because that didn't happen. 
- he wasn't really the main guy on Smackdown. I wish he was, but as soon as Styles was done with Cena, Ambrose was only second to him (maybe even before, because while Styles was facing Cena, Dean got Ziggler), and he lost the belt to AJ immediately. 
- he was the runner-up in the Royal Rumble, big deal. What does that accomplish exactly? 
- Reigns thing okay, he got the pin on Reigns. One time, while Roman beat him 2 or 3 times on PPV. Great accomplishment! Of course, if you take the fact that Roman was being punished for adderall or whatever, you can say that pin is highly questionable accomplishment, but anyway - it did happen, it was great, so fine, you can have that. He won the only Shield triple threat, I admire them for letting him do that. 

If you see how they've treated Seth and Roman, you can't say they've had the same amount respect for Dean. Yeah, he was valued, but not on the level he should've. 



> I'm not saying he was booked like the face of the company, but quite frankly he was never going to be the top guy once he moved over to RAW, which was his biggest problem. His return was handled poorly too but lets not ignore that he was given a lot of TV time and put into a prominent feud on RAW with Rollins.


Well, that is the thing. He had all the tools to become one of the main players in the company, and in the business for that matter. He was great in any area outside of ring work, which wasn't that bad, as I already pointed out. He was fine enough. That's why I say he deserved more, he should've done more. Why did they give all that to Seth, and not to Dean? That's not really "his" problem, that's their booking. 



> I wouldn't call that "getting shit on" by any means.


But I did, and I've stated above why I said it. In my opinion, when Lesnar beats the shit out of you every week and then geeks you out in a blow-off match - that means they shit on you. When you call yourself the "Kingping of WWE" and try to position yourself as the main guy on the brand, while they don't even give you a chance and job you out to the first relevant challenger on the show - that means they shit on you. When you make 2 feuds work at the same time (HHH & Brock) and in return they make you lose both of them - that means they shit on you. When you lose to the guys like Elias, Corbin, Ziggler on a free TV with no build - that means they shit on you. IN MY OPINION. All of that is only my opinion, of course, but given how they've treated his Shield brothers, I can't say I was wrong to expect Dean to be treated equally, or better, because he was always the best out of three.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Wherever hes going hopefully he can learn how to throw a proper punch.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Lean Hambrose has just entered the Impact Zone!!!!


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

I'll be surprised if he doesn't go to AEW.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Buster Baxter said:


> It is getting down to the final hour and people are still claiming this is a work. fpalm


WWE marks are still in denial. The meltdowns when Jon Moxley shows up at Double or Nothing will be glorious.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I would be interested to see him more in NJPW than AEW. I'd like to see how his style would mesh with the New Japan style.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Not a work even if they used him leaving as a motivator for Roman taking it to Drew. 

He's not been getting buried and it makes me wonder if Vince got over it all or if Rollins and Reigns talked to Vince and pretty much told him to knock it off. 

I'm not sure but for a while there it was looking bad.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Dean Ambrose is officially gone.*



RBrooks said:


> @Stinger Fan
> 
> Oh, so you wanted to get into it, after all. Okay, but frankly I confused you with TD Stinger, because I assumed I wouldn't have to tell him anything I'm about to tell you. Anyway.
> 
> ...


You don't deserve anything in life, let alone something at your job because you show up every day. If that was the case, a ton of people on the roster "deserve" the title and if thats happens, then nothing means anything. Believe it or not, the belt still means something, even if it is devalued . Dean Ambrose is not the only guy who tried at his job There are plenty of guys who got over and got nothing like Cesaro and Zack Ryder to name a couple. Hell, want a list of legends who never got the belt that are superior to Dean? You're overrating Dean here, he had potential but like I said, he never evolved or got better at anything during his time within the company, that's not entirely down to booking, thats on him. And for the record, Dean is a regular member of the roster who wrestles every night, Shane McMahon does not, that's why I didn't mention him so Dean has no excuse for his terrible offense. 

You have to disregard every comparison to Roman Reigns. Dean was never going to be the golden boy, and to use him in any comparable situation is foolish. When you were breaking down his losses, you weren't paying attention to what I was saying at all.I never said Dean was protected in every feud he was in. I was saying he got more protected booking than people realize and that he was held in high regard to be able to feud with Lesnar , as he isn't going to feud with nobodies. His booking at one time was typical of many top babyfaces when they lose. Look at Austin and his losses vs Foley at SS 98, First blood vs Kane , Rumble 99 , KOTR vs the McMahons etc etc . His loss vs HHH was a typical Dusty finish , thats an old fashioned babyface booking to give him a win when he didn't win. You can break down many top guys booking and you'll find odd occurrences, they sometimes happen.

Have you ever paid attention to the Rumble before? Being the runner up is important because it usually shows who the company values and will be important to them in the future

Rumble 94 Hart and Luger
Rumble 95 Shawn and Bulldog
Rumble 96 Shawn and Diesel 
Rumble 97 Austin and Bret Hart 
Rumble 98 Austin and The Rock
Rumble 99 McMahon and Austin
Rumble 00 The Rock and The Big Show
Rumble 01 Austin and Kane
Rumble 02 HHH and Kurt Angle
Rumble 03 Lesnar and Undertaker

You can go on and on . Dean wasn't booked like Rollins or Reigns, but Like I said, he wasn't booked nearly as bad as people make him out to be (look at Bray Wyatt) and the fact that no one is really booked like Reigns as he's the golden boy and Rollins quite frankly , surpassed Ambrose . You can stomp your feet about it all you like but its what happened. Ambrose never got better but stayed the same . Dean got his chance, he was a big deal on Smackdown for a long time but you have to remember with AJ Styles, he's an older guy who has a limited shelf life to make money with and yes, even AJ Styles surpassed Ambrose that quickly. At what point do you put a little blame on Ambrose? It doesn't seem like you will and that it must only be booking, despite his protected booking at one time. He was hardly "shit on" and there have been people who were booked significantly worse, especially when you take into account its very rare that both members of a tag team, let alone every member of a stable, wins a world title. They're the first and its still considered "getting shit on" :lol


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> I would be interested to see him more in NJPW than AEW. I'd like to see how his style would mesh with the New Japan style.


Dean can't wrestle though and his extremely weak offense would look comical in contrast to strong style.


----------



## johnbadger (Mar 24, 2019)

I'm still convinced its a work , I fully expect him to cost Rollins his title at some moment in time


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Dean can't wrestle though and his extremely weak offense would look comical in contrast to strong style.


That's exactly why I think his style would be interesting to see in a New Japan ring. Maybe him working that style would give a huge tonal shift as to how he works his matches. If you put him in AEW, he's doing the same shit. If you put him in NJPW, he might be able to expand more as a wrestler. That's my belief on the subject.


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

Good riddance


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

His whole leaving this is quite sad if you take a look back at it. Ambrose is leaving his friends and his wife to leave WWE and was probably turned down huge money and many benefits from WWE. You have to be pretty unhappy with the state of the company to do that. I think Ambrose wants more freedom and that's something WWE doesn't provide very well.

Wish him the best all the same. 

On a side note WWE gave him a very generous send off, most wrestlers who leave that early in their career never get that sort of treatment.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

The way Dean Ambrose speaks, he's honestly above wrestling. I'd love to see him in more TV or movie roles. He's like a younger Woody Harrelson, I really think he could carve out a spot for himself


I definitely thought this was all a work but it no longer makes sense as a work. I'm glad it's legit. He deserves better and I hope he achieves it wherever he goes


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> I would be interested to see him more in NJPW than AEW. I'd like to see how his style would mesh with the New Japan style.


While true, the fits doesn't matter anymore. I want to see blows to WWE. Dean in AEW does that. Keeping Dean on U.S. TV is better.



Lockard The GOAT said:


> Hope he goes to AEW and they make him their top guy



If he goes to AEW, and they don't make him their top guy for now (or at least the top heel), they are truly marks for themselves. 

No Young Buck or Cody or even Kenny is above the star power of Dean right now. He will be their draw until the TV U.S. audience connects with Kenny.

Jericho shouldn't count, just talking in their prime wrestlers. Dean would be the biggest get for them outside of a CM Punk.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

ellthom said:


> His whole leaving this is quite sad if you take a look back at it. Ambrose is leaving his friends and his wife to leave WWE and was probably turned down huge money and many benefits from WWE. You have to be pretty unhappy with the state of the company to do that. I think Ambrose wants more freedom and that's something WWE doesn't provide very well.
> 
> Wish him the best all the same.
> 
> On a side note WWE gave him a very generous send off, most wrestlers who leave that early in their career never get that sort of treatment.


I think there are two reasons for this, 1) he brings a lot of value to the Company as part of the Shield and 2) AEW. The Shield is almost always over even when the individual members aren't, and as a stable it sell a bunch of merch. AEW has a lot of young indie guys, it has big names from japan, it's got a big name from WWE on the back end of his career, but it doesn't really have a big name from WWE that's still in his prime. And who just happens to be a hungry, WWE grandslam champion that feels creatively stifled?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Dean Ambrose can't wrestle... wrestlingforum.com ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Buster Baxter said:


> Dean Ambrose can't wrestle... wrestlingforum.com ladies and gentlemen.


Smarks think wrestling is this


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I haven't seen Moxley in years and am anxiously awaiting to find out where he ends up. I would massively LOL if it were Impact. Probably AEW because New Japan doesn't feel like a complementary style for him.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Smarks think wrestling is this


:maury

You and loose cannon are among the funniest posters on here! Constantly telling it how it is.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Thing is you can't really predict Dean and what he will do.

Yeah the popular theory is AEW. But maybe Dean doesn't want to go into another big-ish company. Maybe he just wants to wrestle smaller more intimate shows. Maybe he goes to places like GCW, CZW, etc. before he winds up back in a bigger company. Or maybe he jut disappears for awhile.

My point is, you can't really predict with a guy like Dean. Selfishly though I'd love to see him crash Double or Nothing in the main event and go after Omega.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Wouldn't be surprised if Dean takes 6 months to a year off before going wherever he goes, I don't know his pre-WWE history but I'm guessing he's spent many years getting to this point so he should take some time and enjoy the wealth he has hopefully put aside.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

A guy like Ambrose is difficult to predict. He also hasn't said anything publicly, so it's hard to gauge where his head is at.

It's clear that WWE has been trying to renegotiate with Dean and re-sign him to a new deal, otherwise we wouldn't have seen him all over TV in the last couple of months, nor would he have main-evented Raw twice. If the WWE just wants to be done with you, they pull you from TV and might even just have you sit at home for the rest of your contract. It's been the polar opposite with Dean, with quite a bit of exposure before his final days.

So it's quite obvious to me that the WWE had every intention of signing him to a new deal and perhaps repackaging him to suit Dean's creative desires, but I just think Ambrose wants a break from the industry right now. He either believes they'll "temporarily" give in to what he's looking for only to stick him with the same old creative shtick down the road, or maybe he's thinking there's a better outlet for him somewhere else.

He's someone I could see taking select indie shows for now, but largely taking a break from the business.

From WWE's end of things, I think they were fair with how they treated him in his final few months. No, he wasn't getting any big wins by any stretch, but they didn't go out of their way to make him look bad either. I think they hope Dean will pick up the phone again in the future and ask about making a return.

I just hope the guy does what makes him happy.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

this is just a guess on my part, but maybe dean is finally getting the chance to work on another movie. it has been about 4 years since _12 rounds 3: lockdown_ came out.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*All those NPCs shouting "please don't go", they literally gave 0 fucks before he showed up & was goaded into chanting something.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Everybody is missing that maybe Dean Ambrose is going to Impact Wrestling LOL. :russo


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Wrastlemondu said:


> *All those NPCs shouting "please don't go", they literally gave 0 fucks before he showed up & was goaded into chanting something.*


The crowd is probably a mix of smark people who actually want him to leave anyway and WWE marks who don't care anymore since the WWE didn't seem to care about Dean anymore either.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

He should sign a contract with WWE for just not going "somewhere" else and let them pay good for that.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I think he'll be back in WWE someday. They will for sure do SHIELD reunions when they are 60.

I just hope it's not until Dean kicks WWE's ass in AEW for years, and AEW wants to go younger so they let him go.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Maybe he just wants a break. He's made money, maybe he just wants to enjoy life without beating his body up more.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Ryan Satin: “Conflicting” reports on if Ambrose is really leaving*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115706947632631808
Very interesting...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Ryan Satin: “Conflicting” reports on if Ambrose is really leaving*

If it's a work, it's a bad one because his credibility has definitely taken a hit due to the amount of jobbing he's done over the past few months.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Ryan Satin: “Conflicting” reports on if Ambrose is really leaving*

Oh, give me a fucking, god damn break already. He's gone. I'm sick of these reports. "It's a work, brother!". No it isn't. He wasn't at WrestleMania, he gets his ass kicked every time he's on tv, he's fucking done.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Ryan Satin: “Conflicting” reports on if Ambrose is really leaving*

What storyline, even a terrible one, could possibly be offered for all this

It would have to be the greatest surprise in wrestling since Hogan came out and dropped the leg on Macho Man at Bash at the Beach 

Except that you know that had been set up that there was going to be a third man and it was going to be a great surprise to everyone

If Ambrose stays what incredible master plan could he and apparently his wife and Graves and Cole and Rollins and Reigns be in on? 

Maybe he'll come out to start the 9 o'clock hour next week on Raw and say it was all a joke, put on a clown nose, and announce that he is the new Doink and the WWE Universe better watch out! Then he sprays a plant in the first row with seltzer water

But he's not staying so

Vince is yanking the dirtsheets around telling people "HA HA, PAL, go e-mail one of those jerks that you hear he isn't actually leaving! HA HA!" :vince2


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Ryan Satin: “Conflicting” reports on if Ambrose is really leaving*

I actually can't believe people are STILL thinking they're getting worked. My God people. 

I've got a bridge for sale in California.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Ryan Satin: “Conflicting” reports on if Ambrose is really leaving*

I'm already tired of it, Ambrose should just come out and say he's leaving and put an end to all these "Conflicting" reports. It's doing him and his fan's no good. It's doesn't matter if he's staying or not, WWE will still misuse him and his fan's will be pulling out their hair.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Ryan Satin: “Conflicting” reports on if Ambrose is really leaving*

Pretty sure he's gone.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Ryan Satin: “Conflicting” reports on if Ambrose is really leaving*



looper007 said:


> I'm already tired of it, Ambrose should just come out and say he's leaving and put an end to all these "Conflicting" reports. It's doing him and his fan's no good. It's doesn't matter if he's staying or not, WWE will still misuse him and his fan's will be pulling out their hair.


He said his goodbyes to the live audience Monday after TV Raw ended


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Ryan Satin: “Conflicting” reports on if Ambrose is really leaving*

_*This is not a damn work, he is gone for good in the WWE. His contract is running out in 2 weeks and he won't be able to be on TV. Dean Ambrose is gone for good. *_


----------



## SirZep (Nov 24, 2015)

*Re: Ryan Satin: “Conflicting” reports on if Ambrose is really leaving*

Who would gain from this being a work?
It's not like this is some CM Punk story where he 'left' with the championship. He didn't even have a storyline going out.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Ryan Satin: “Conflicting” reports on if Ambrose is really leaving*



looper007 said:


> I'm already tired of it, Ambrose should just come out and say he's leaving and put an end to all these "Conflicting" reports. It's doing him and his fan's no good. It's doesn't matter if he's staying or not, WWE will still misuse him and his fan's will be pulling out their hair.


But he already has. He gave a goodbye speech when Raw went off the air. People just don't believe anything because literally everything is fake in wrestling to them. These are the same people who believe that Bret and Shawn were best friends for the entirety of their careers and Montreal was a giant conspiracy.

It's NEVER going to end, because even AFTER Ambrose shows up at Double Or Nothing, the narrative will now be that he's a plant that Vince McMahon has sent to infiltrate the company and sabotage them from within, just like when Russo and Ferrara were plants that he sent to infiltrate WCW. Just watch, you know I'm right. These people will not see reality for what it is.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Ryan Satin: “Conflicting” reports on if Ambrose is really leaving*

Click bait. There's no way Ambrose stays after all that shit they just did to him over the past 3 months.


----------



## johnbadger (Mar 24, 2019)

*Re: Ryan Satin: “Conflicting” reports on if Ambrose is really leaving*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh, give me a fucking, god damn break already. He's gone. I'm sick of these reports. "It's a work, brother!". No it isn't. He wasn't at WrestleMania, he gets his ass kicked every time he's on tv, he's fucking done.


That's what they want you to think


----------



## johnbadger (Mar 24, 2019)

*Re: Ryan Satin: “Conflicting” reports on if Ambrose is really leaving*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> But he already has. He gave a goodbye speech when Raw went off the air. People just don't believe anything because literally everything is fake in wrestling to them. These are the same people who believe that Bret and Shawn were best friends for the entirety of their careers and Montreal was a giant conspiracy.
> 
> It's NEVER going to end, because even AFTER Ambrose shows up at Double Or Nothing, the narrative will now be that he's a plant that Vince McMahon has sent to infiltrate the company and sabotage them from within, just like when Russo and Ferrara were plants that he sent to infiltrate WCW. Just watch, you know I'm right. These people will not see reality for what it is.



How do you know AEW is just a secret WWE company, WWF did things like that in the 80s so why is it so far fetched that it would happen again


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Ryan Satin: “Conflicting” reports on if Ambrose is really leaving*



johnbadger said:


> That's what they want you to think


Yeah, that's what they want you to think, man. That's right. Roman faked his cancer to get cheered, bruh. Not only that, the cheers he's getting are the result of Vince McMahon using radiowaves from satellites in orbit to beam subconcious positive messages about him into our brains.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

It is fine guys clearly he is going to the indys to scout for talent for the wwe.... All the people calling this a work please explain how this makes sense as a work?


----------



## johnbadger (Mar 24, 2019)

*Re: Ryan Satin: “Conflicting” reports on if Ambrose is really leaving*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, that's what they want you to think, man. That's right. Roman faked his cancer to get cheered, bruh. Not only that, the cheers he's getting are the result of Vince McMahon using radiowaves from satellites in orbit to beam subconcious positive messages about him into our brains.




Well its a known fact that all television programs have some sort of subliminal messaging in them or frequencies 

so in all actuality nothing you said was really that far out


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is there anything you believe ISN'T a work?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Dean is trash so good riddance. Maybe if he joins AEW he might impress me cuz in the WWE, he's boring asf.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Dean was better on SD, away from Seth and Roman given the chance to shine on his own


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

The One said:


> Dean is trash so good riddance. Maybe if he joins AEW he might impress me cuz in the WWE, he's boring asf.


he stopped caring


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

tbf, dean didnt give a fuck when he was champion so its not even a recent thing. It doesnt surprise me much that wwe possibly lost interest in him after that awful interview with austin where he just came across like a lazy, irritable prick.

I can perfectly understand him getting fed up with the wwe process because it seems all too common but at the end of the day, I dont think he always helped himself. That austin interview was a platform for him to really sell himself and prove he could be that guy for wwe and he just acted like he would rather be at the dentist.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Dean not being booked at WM pretty much guarantees that he’s gone. 

But what I can’t figure out is why they mentioned that he was leaving at least once in every single one of his tv appearances over the last couple months. I can’t ever remember them doing that.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Dean not being booked at WM pretty much guarantees that he’s gone.
> 
> But what I can’t figure out is why they mentioned that he was leaving at least once in every single one of his tv appearances over the last couple months. I can’t ever remember them doing that.


The news leaked out, as they usually do and they decided to just run with it this time instead of pretending that he wasn't leaving.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

*Re: Ryan Satin: “Conflicting” reports on if Ambrose is really leaving*



johnbadger said:


> Well its a *known fact* that all television programs have some sort of subliminal messaging in them or frequencies
> 
> so in all actuality nothing you said was really that far out


I don't think you understand what those words mean......


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm not a massive Ambrose fan, so this doesn't come from a place of bias, far from it: I want to address the whole "Ambrose doesn't care/is lazy/unmotivated" idea. 

He has a weird, aloof persona, the shit he does as the Lunatic Fringe aside. Any footage of him not in WWE canon storylines- the Austin podcast, Total Divas, WWE Chronicle... he's odd and kinda introverted. Which, to more extroverted people, comes across as rude, uncaring, snobbish, not giving a shit, whatever.

Look back at his early career. Would he have put his body through the shit he did in CZW without having a love for wrestling? His start in WWE. Between TV and house shows, he worked a crazy schedule as the longest reigning US Champion of the last 20 odd years. Then, post Shield, he was noted for being WWE's "ironman", having more matches than anyone on the roster. To be on that grind takes a lot of hard work, especially considering he was a singles guy at the time.

But the big one for me, coming back last August post-surgery. He got in the shape of his life, altered his look and wrestling style, had a couple of belters on Raw... and almost immediately played second fiddle to Seth (who I AM a huge fan of) and Roman. Third wheel to sell some more Shield shirts and soften Roman's heat. To put in the incredible amount of work that Ambrose did post surgery, physically and mentally... for it to be almost immediately rendered meaningless, no fucking wonder his fire is out.


----------



## Phee (Apr 7, 2019)

Dean was one of the most underrated stars in the last 10 years. He had it all and was very over with the crowd. He's a perfect example of just how badly WWE can blow it with someone.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I hope he decides to come back one day


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

The way they kept saying "Ambrose last match on RAW" - whilst unlikely, I keep thinking he's going to show up on Smackdown and challenge Kofi.

But, I'd prefer him in AEW.


----------



## johnbadger (Mar 24, 2019)

*Re: Ryan Satin: “Conflicting” reports on if Ambrose is really leaving*



Ninja Hedgehog said:


> I don't think you understand what those words mean......



Are you really going to deny that there is no subliminal messages in television programs or programming if you will?


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

*Re: Ryan Satin: “Conflicting” reports on if Ambrose is really leaving*



johnbadger said:


> Are you really going to deny that there is no subliminal messages in television programs or programming if you will?


I don't know what you're so worried about. That tinfoil hat of yours will keep you nice and safe


----------



## johnbadger (Mar 24, 2019)

*Re: Ryan Satin: “Conflicting” reports on if Ambrose is really leaving*



Ninja Hedgehog said:


> I don't know what you're so worried about. That tinfoil hat of yours will keep you nice and safe




How would a tin foil hat protect against subliminal messaging smart guy? 

Your subconscious can still see and hear the messages


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Brandough said:


> I hope he decides to come back one day


I hope he doesn't. The main roster of this company only hurts people. He'd be MUCH happier closing out his career at AEW if they provide the freedom we think they will.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Ambrose is definitive proof that backstage politics and management's opinions dictate almost EVERYTHING. 

Despite the myths WWE has tried to perpetuate, actual talent and fan reception are secondary.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Punk_316 said:


> Ambrose is definitive proof that backstage politics and management's opinions dictate almost EVERYTHING.
> 
> Despite the myths WWE has tried to perpetuate, actual talent and fan reception are secondary.


I dont think anyone can debate this anymore. Ambrose, Asuka, Rusev, Nakamura, Etc. are all perfect examples of how the ceiling is determined for you long before you actually hit it.


----------



## oxwizardo (Apr 2, 2019)

This dude looks depressed af. Please stay safe.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

aew is teasing him so hard lol!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

patpat said:


> aew is teasing him so hard lol!


If that figure some threw around on YT (6 million dollars) is anywhere near accurate, then he´s going to AEW like Shane is going off a high place at WM: fast, hard and 100% of the time. 

Also that number puts every single WWE wrestler on high alert and seriously f**** with WWE´s pay structure.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Brandough said:


> I hope he decides to come back one day


Everyone should just go away until the old dude keels over and then give the new management a try after

All this "Dean is lazy" is the kind of thing the WWE loves fans saying as a justification for pushing down good talent. If it's not one thing, it's something else that's a "problem" with someone. So and so is lazy. So and so doesn't have the "look". So and so can't speak english well. So and so doesn't "draw". And on and on.

THe amount of unpaid shills for the WWE I see around here and in other places online is ridiculous. Only in the WWE where they can treat good talented hard working people like crap and then have their fans justify why someone isn't being booked even moderately respectfully. They should be paying some of you fans, you do a better job as company people than some of the WWE employees themselves.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This "Dean is lazy" bullshit really fucking annoys me. Cos yes, the man who worked the most matches of ANYBODY in 2016 and 2017 is lazy amirite? The man who stepped up when others were injured or suspended and filled in? SUPER FUCKING LAZY!!! 

I love Stone Cold, but I blame him for this ridiculous stereotype.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Austin never said dean is lazy, if you listen to him, Austin is extremely frustrated and was frustrated with the character dean was portraying on TV. He watched his Jon Moxley promos and video and all of that and fell in love with the John moxley character and ended up actually hating the dean Ambrose chatacter. Which is why he was asking him to try to be edgier, to try to push the limits so he could portray his real talent. At that moment you could hear dean really sad trying to explain that he tries. But what would he do? Shit on wwe when he just became champ so they can take back his title? A title that he got in the first place because reigns failed drug test? 
That's why I want him to leave and show off the real badassery and become 10X more than anything in this roster to prove everyone wrong.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Ambrose is a very good character person and yes, a more than capable worker when allowed to show it. I'm sure wherever he goes, if he gets any decent kind of freedom, he'll again be one of the biggest names outside of the WWE.

I'd even say, if any of you were remotely interested in him, support him wherever he goes (if indeed he is leaving and not just taking another role within the WWE, which would be disappointing). The only way to show the industry that the WWE isn't the "only" place one can be relevant is to support people you like who decide to leave it.


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Dean can't wrestle though and his extremely weak offense would look comical in contrast to strong style.


If an old has been Jericho can work fine in NJPW then Dean Ambrose would be better than fine in NJPW.

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

I just think maybe Austin and Ambrose had some misunderstanding about what the podcast was supposed to be about. Austin is a fan of Moxley's and wanted to send him a message of push it while Ambrose just wanted a laid back conversation. Leaving the company should be a message to pretty much everyone that Ambrose is not just ok with what they are giving him and wants more but cant get it because managment sucks.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Ambrose does suffer a bit from the Randy Orton's in more recent times. For whatever reasons he slows the matches right down and it's a shame because intensity was what was missing from the Seth feud. Possibly because neither wanted the feud at that time. Also I don't like the Dirty Deeds and wish he would have a better finisher but there you go, he would do nicely with a good submission move too.


----------

